# May Miracles and June Joy - 2012 Cycle Buddies - Part 4



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in May / June 2012.

Please read the FAQ here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209838.0



Happy Chatting 



[csv=] 
Name , Treatment , D/R , Stimming , EC , ET , OTD , Outcome
SuzieN , ICSI , 5th April , 24th April , 4th May , 7th May , 21st May ,  
Pinky8232 , ICSI , 11th April , 27th April , 9th May, 14th May , 23rd May ,  
Vertigo , IVF , 20th April , 27th April , 10th May , 12th May , 24th May , 
Muffin1302 , ICSI , , 27th April , 7th May , 10th May , 25th May ,  
Janey E , ICSI , , 25th April , 8th May , 10th May , 25th May ,  
Dmaria , ICSI , 14th April , 28th April , 9th May , 14th May , 28th May ,  
Optimelle , FET , , , , 16th May , 28th May ,  
staceyemma , ICSI , , 2nd May , , , 31st May , 
Hopeful37 , ICSI , 19th April , , , 18th May , 31st May ,  
Chloe l , IVF , , , 14th May , 19th May , 1st June , 
Bubbles21, ICSI , 16th April , 4th May , 15th May , 17th May , 3rd June , 
Kadah4, ICSI , , , , 24th May , 5th June ,  
Sandra74 , IUI , 16th April , 8th May , 19th May , , 6th June , 
Orange sky , FET , 9th April , , , 24th May , 6th June ,  
Purplepeak , ICSI , , , 22nd May , 25th May , 7th June , 
Bina786 , ICSI , , 10th May , 23rd May , 26th May , 7th June , 
Loopee8 , IVF , 16th April , 7th May , 23rd May , 26th May , 9th June , 
Michimoo , ICSI , , 12th May , 23rd May , 26th May , 9th June , 
Eeejay , ICSI , 30th April , , 25th May , 28th May , 12th June ,  
Sydneygirl , ICSI , 23rd April , 16th May , 28th May , 31st May , 12th June , 
BabyjellyBaby , ICSI , 3rd May , 18th May , 2nd June , 4th June , 18th June , 
Gem15 , ICSI , 29th April , 18th May , 31st May , 5th June , 19th June ,  
Nicky37 , IVF , 16th May , 23rd May , 6th June , 11th June , 20th June ,  
Ginger42 , ICSI , , 16th May , 1st June , 4th June , 21st June,  
Leah66, ICSI , , 28th May , 8th June , 11th June , 26th June , 
csp2 , ICSI , 3rd May , 24th May , 8th June , 11th June , 26th June ,  
princess79 , ICSI , , , 13th June , 18th June , 27th June , 
Kulaikulai , ICSI , 1st May , 30th May , 12th June , 17th June , 28th June , 
rachael83 , IVF , 5th May , 30th May , 12th June , 15th June , 28th June ,  
Leanne9373 , ICSI , 8th May , 30th May , 12th June , 17th June , 28th June , 
IckleJo , IVF , 8th May , 30th May , 13th June , 15th June , 29th June , 
Bluebell1 , ICSI , , , 12th June , 15th June , 29th June , 
Susan2 , ICSI , , 31st May , 12th June , 17th June , 2nd July , 
busy_mummy2009 , ICSI , 16th May , 2nd May , 16th June , 21st June , 2nd July ,  
rosiep, ICSI , 4th May , 29th May , 15th June , 20th June , 2nd July , 
Darlbag , ICSI , 17th May , 7th June , 19th June , 21st June , 4th July ,  
Nicksgirl, IVF , 21st May , , 20th June , 22nd June , 5th July ,  
Love_awaits , IVF , 20th May , 12th June , 25th June , 30th June , 11th July ,  
Wibble-wobble , ICSI , 25th May , 16th June , 28th June , 3rd July , 13th July , 
Ember , ICSI , 30th May , , , 1st July , ,  

[/csv]​


 Honorary Members 


Just let me know if you want to added Sharry xx
​


----------



## busy_mummy2009

Thank you everyone for the good wishes   Susan, thinking of you, desperate to know how you have got on this afternoon!

Redhead, unfortunately there is no way of knowing whether the pains are preg or AF. I've had successful and failed cycles and they have both pretty much felt the same with AF type pains. I know it is really difficult but agree that testing this early may only give you more questions. Maybe leave it at least another couple of days.

Leanne, I really do feel for you. On my failed cycles was in tears all the time and was not really capable of having a rational conversation with DH. So if he'd told me to calm down I would have flipped! Maybe when a little time has passed and initial aftermath of the cycle is over he may be more receptive to talking?

Csp - yep just remembered that this wait until the scan is not fun either!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Just wanted to say 'congratulations' to busymummy.  You must be so pleased.     And thanks about thinking about me.

And to report that it's a   for me.   Sharry can you put this down please.  I tested myself after the official test today when I got home and it is still a BFN. 

I am understandably upset, but feel quite numb at the moment.

Take care all of you. xx

Good luck to those who have yet to test.


----------



## Jenny74

Susan - so sorry to hear your news, take some time out for yourselves    

Busy mummy - huge congratulations         

AFM - only 5 days in to the 2ww and going crazy already.  How will I get to the 10th July?


----------



## Love_awaits

Congratulations to all the BFP!!!! Yeay!!!

Sorry to all the BFNs..... ( 

Sharry please update my ET: 30th June and OTD: 11th July. thank You.... x


----------



## orangegerbera

Really sorry Susan and Leanne - I know how you feel from previous cycles. I is so tough and so unfair but don't blame yourself. Look after yourselves!!

Darlbag / Jenny the 2 WW is tough - enjoy bring PUPO though!

Well done Busymummy - great news!

 sharry please can you add me - I got missed off along the way! Thanks 

OG x


----------



## busy_mummy2009

Susan, so sorry to hear your news, very sad to read that   I was so hopeful for you that it would be positive, particularly because you've had such a long wait to find out. Look after yourself and I hope we see you getting your much deserved BFP on here soon xxx


----------



## rosiep

Susan - really thinking of you today.  It is such a hard thing to deal with and I really hope you feel cheerful again soon.  xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

just popped on here to say hi, I'm going for et at 2pm and I'm kind of bricking it. The clinic haven't been in touch at all probably because day 3 was sunday and they don't have many staff in. Not sure how many will be going back they have a policy of just 1 but sometimes they will transfer 2.

Susan sorry to hear of your bfn


----------



## HJones0809

Good luck for ET WW xxx


----------



## ember

Wibble Wobble - Good luck for today, don't worry honestly the procedure is wee buns compared to the EC, I had my ET on Sunday and they also told me at the start that they would only be returning 1, but on the day they put 2 back.  Think it all depends on the quality,  Good luck and keep us posted how many go back


----------



## Nicky37

Good luck for today wibble wobble x


----------



## kulaikulai

Hello ladies, sorry I have been offline for a while, just trying to take some time to get my head round things.
Thank you all so much for your messages whilst I've been away.
I have been reading up on the stories and sending   to all the BFN's and   and congrats to all the BFP's
How are all the ladies doing? It's such a weird time isnt it?
Hope your all holding up ok, not heard anything from Darlbag or Bluebell for a bit- are you both ok?
AFM: The witch arrived with full force on Friday and just made me feel like I was MC all over again  
I'm not even able to move on from this as still have chickenpox so cant even resume a 'normal' life again.
I am hoping that next week might bring about some normality for me .
Have review apt at OFU next week and then will decide where we go from there.
I think it might be a FET this side of the year.
I hope that all you ladies are well and happy and coping as best as you can whichever point of tx you are at.
Lots of love,
KK. xx


----------



## bluebell1

Kula - Hello !!!!!!!

I am fine, just back to work this week. Its good to get back to normal and think of other things for a change as it sends ya a bit  

Went for a quick follow up Sat but got a more in-depth one next week. Consultant thinks we should cycle again with my eggs, so this will be ICSI 6 !  At the start if someone told me I'd be on number 6 I would have laughed at them   however once you get on the rollercoaster its pretty damn hard to get off!

I think we may cycle October time all being well. I was a Positive Pumpkin   on last years thread  

The more goes I've had the easier it becomes to move on and go forward. I cried for days on the first 2 BFN's but I seem to cope better the more I do  

Darl - Where are ya?    I think you may have visited the  .  ??


----------



## kulaikulai

ps I have added some of you to my buddies list so that we can stay in touch- but to anyone I have missed please feel free to add me to yours.
It seems a shame to lose touch now after we have all been through so much and been there for each other so much.

All the best KK. xx


----------



## rosiep

Bluebell and Kulai - good to hear from you both.

Kulai - what a shame the pox is still with you.  Hope you feel better soon.  

Bluebell - you are AMAZING!  6 cycles.  Blimey!  Really, really, really, really hope it is your turn in October.  You definitely deserve it.

Well ladies, you are luckier than me....I have to wait till August for a follow up appointment.  it was going to September but I kicked up a bit of a fuss, especially after the hospital fiasco.  I have heard from lots of people whose progesterone levels plummeted and lead to early BNF.  Hope I can get it sorted next time.  

What on earth is a buddy list?


----------



## lisasimon1

book marking 

hope all you ladys are doing well xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Kulai nice to see you again. Sorry you still have chicken pox, hope you get some answers at your follow up 

Rosie glad you have your follow up booked for august.... september is way too long to wait

Bluebell hope 6 is last cycle you have to do and you get your bfp  I can't imagine going through it 6 times.

Darlbag hope you haven't left on the   train 

afm I am now pupo with 1 perfect blast that was close to changing  otd is Friday 13th   they told me to test on saturday if I'm superstitious   nothing bad has ever happened to me so I'll stick to it. I've got 1 frostie too which I'm really happy about considering I only had 6 fertilise. They didn't all make it to blast 2 stopped developing and the other 2 wouldn't survive the freeze,thaw... fragmented I think they call them. 

I asked about the other 6 eggs they collected 1 just didn't fertilise and 5 broke down in the icsi procedure I guess they just weren't ready enough for it


----------



## busy_mummy2009

Congrats on being PUPO with a lovely blast Wibble! Hope it now gets nicely settled in xx


----------



## Darlbag

Hello Friends  
I did bookmark the new thread but must not have done it properly as had no notifications  
Susan - Sorry to hear about your BFN, sending you a big hug  
Kulai - Hey! Sorry your pox are still there, hope they bugger off soon. Good Luck with your review. Hope you can get started really soon. You deserve it. RE - Buddy list.. Do you get a notification if someone adds you? 
Leanne - How are you? Hope you and DH are on better terms now?
Bluebell - You are one strong lady. I really do admire you and pray that you get what you so clearly deserve. Thanks for asking for me. Glad to see   make an appearance!
Wibble - Congrats on being PUPO - Hope 2ww doesn't drive you  
Everyone I have missed -  

AFM - Well, tomorrow is the end of this crazy ass journey! I really can't wait for it to come to an end. TX wise. It sure is emotionally draining and if it wasn't for all of you and FF I would have went demented.
You have all been a massive support and a great laugh. We sure have seen the highs and lows together.
Ah Im getting sentimental now.
Feeling like crap aswell. Feel like I am coming down with the cold. Achy all over  
Plus been getting very, very slight brown discharge when I wipe and AF was due today. 
xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Darlbag sorry you are feeling pants. Hopefully it's a good thing and you'll be celebrating tomorrow  I don't think af has a due date once you start a cycle as the drugs control everything and change it. My af is actually due tomorrow if I go by my last start date.


----------



## Darlbag

I know, fingers crossed  
I took it 2 weeks from EC (Ovulation) I am always regular, saying that all the drugs may have delayed it. Better than it rearing its ugly head. How you feeling?


----------



## Dolphins

Thank you ladies for all of your support, it really means a lot.  

We have booked our follow-up appt. for Weds. 11th July, and hopefully we will get some answers reg. this cycle.  Then our plan is to change clinics, because we have now had 2 unsuccessful cycles, and we think that a different approach will help.  Anyway, one step at a time.  However I am keen to move on after this cycle. This is very different from the first cycle when I felt really devastated after the first cycle ended with a bio-chemical, and couldn't move on for a while.

Rosiep - I am really sorry for your BFN, and anyone else who's had BFN's recently.     

xx


----------



## Jenny74

Morning Ladies - I woke up feeling sick again this morning, cyclogest has never done that to me before, and I've been on the HRT too long for it to suddenly start now, so send in the       I'm afraid I caved, though it was my DH who suggested it!
I still can't quite believe it, it was a        a little feint still but Definately there! I didn't have a trigger shot so no chance of it being that, I am so excited even though I keep telling myself not to be as its early days but it's another hurdle over with, and we are a step closer to giving our DD a sibling


----------



## leanne9373

Morning Ladies,

Jenny74 - Congrats on your BFP,   that your line gets darker every day

Susan2 - Really sorry about your BFN, I know exactly how you feel.  Hope you get some answers at your follow up appointment.  Which clinic are you thinking of using next ?  Where are you now ?

Darlbag - Sorry you are feeling rubbish.  AF won't be regular due to the progesterone, regardless of when it is due.  My clinic told me I wouldn't bleed until I came off the Cyclogest.  I stopped them the day of my OTD which was Thursday, and AF arrived on the Saturday.

Kulai - How's the pox ?  How you feeling ?

AFM follow up appointment is booked, but couldn't get one until the 14th August, so a bit of a wait.  Although not really sure what i'm expecting them to say.  Have kind of accepted it didn't work now and moving forward.  Both on all our fertility supplements and hoping for a natural miracle maybe.  May try again but wouldn't be until October time, and this time I wouldn't tell any friends or family as i'm fed up of them asking about it.


----------



## Darlbag

Morning  

Susan - Great you have a followup soon.  
Jenny74 - Hope that line gets darker... Congrats!!  
Leanne - Good that your trying some bms.  

Afm - On our way to clinic now. Eek

Xx


----------



## busy_mummy2009

Jenny74 - yay brilliant, congratulations!!!

Darlbag - thinking of you, good luck    

Xxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Good Luck at the clinic Darlbag

Jenny congrats on your early bfp

Leanne   you get your natural bfp before your follow up


----------



## bluebell1

Jenny -             

Well done You !!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Darl -   you got your BFP xxxx


----------



## leanne9373

Wibble wobble  - thanks  

Darlbag - Hope you got on ok today, thinking of you    

AFM I have had an interesting day.  I have found an Acupuncturist who specialises in Fertility and Chinese medicine, just 3 miles away from me.  In just 3 emails I have already learnt more from him than I knew through 8 weeks of treatment.  I didn't know half of what he has told me, and am wondering why these things were never discussed with me by the clinic.  I am feeling quite positive moving forward, but am quite disappointed in the lack of information I was given prior to treatment.  I guess I should really have researched more than I did.  Just waiting for my first appointment time, then DP and I are off for Acupuncture and a detailed dose of chinese medicine specifically designed for us personally rather than just a number


----------



## rosiep

Ooh, tell us more Leanne - what things, what things??


----------



## leanne9373

Hi Rosie , I think it was just me being not as prepared or experienced as all of you, and i'm sure you know it all already.  I hadn't realised that my FSH level was a possible sign that my eggs were not that great, noone ever mentioned that to me at all, and because I have already had 2 children I was led to believe that I was ok and it was just DP that was the problem.  This is what I was told today, which makes so much sense to me, i'll copy and paste, this is what he said, very interesting about the ICSI I thought .....

Most IVF clinics want an FSH of 10 or lower. It depends on the clinic. Which clinic are you attending? Yours is a little higher than normal for your age. IVF clinics won’t be concerned with this as it’s within range, but it can highlight a lack of Blood in Chinese medicine. As you get older, you have less Blood and therefore less for fertility: thickening the endometrial lining, feeding the follicles to help them mature and to generate a good, heavy flow menstrual cycle. If you already have children, then that can add to the deficiency as bringing up children is tiring. It would be a good idea to ask for an AMH test from your fertility consultant as it’s a measure of ovarian reserve.

As your FSH is slightly higher than normal and you only had 4 follicles, then it does mean there is some work to do with helping you increase your fertility. It’s good that you were able to take your embryos to day 5 though. IVF can be a numbers game as well as a quality issue. The IVF drugs help with the numbers but not with quality. That comes from overall health, so it’s important to do some prep work beforehand.

There has been some news recently about the use of ICSI and an increase in defect birth rates. A sperm may look right (head and tail) and move about (mobility), but it doesn’t necessarily mean it was strong enough to break through the egg surface. So sometimes an embryologist can inject the wrong sperm into the egg, out of no fault of their own. I believe that having the sperm washed (clearing out dud ones) and leaving the sperm with the egg is better than forcing a good looking one into an egg.


----------



## Darlbag

Evening Ladies   
Its a   for me. Thank you for asking for me everyone   And for your wonderful support. You are all a great bunch  
xx


----------



## ember

Darlbag - YAYYYYYYY          
That is just fantastic News xxx


----------



## ginger42

Congratulations to you, I had a good feeling about you today x x


----------



## Darlbag

Thanks Ladies xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Congratulations Darlbag  

Leanne don't most clinics wash sperm before any kind of treatment begins with it whether it's icsi or ivf, to give the swimming ones more of a chance with less debris to navigate through to the egg    

can anyone remember the list of what your egg was doing day 1/2/3 after transfer etc, I tried looking back for it... wondering what my embie might be up to now


----------



## Darlbag

Thanks WibbleWobble  
The old thread page 75 I think was the one relevant to me so if you were a 3dt or 5dt then you will be couple pages back. I referred to it on a daily basi, thanks to Bluebell


----------



## bluebell1

Darlbag- I had a good feeling about you! Here he is ............................................................................................

            

Big congrats to you, hope you have a wonderful 9mths and beyond. Thanks for the company


----------



## busy_mummy2009

Darlbag - massive congratulations to you!!! I also had a feeling it may be BFP for you! Fantastic news xxx


----------



## orangegerbera

Great news Darlbag - fantastic -   - when is your scan? 

Xx


----------



## Csp2

Congrats Darlbag and Jenny- so so pleased for you both x x


----------



## Jenny74

Wobble wobble


**this is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

===========

**this is what happens in a 5dt :

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## Darlbag

Bluebell - Thanks. Youve been a great company too  
Thanks everyone  
OG - They are sending an appt out in the post. Should be in 4 weeks time she said. Another wait to worry about 
xx


----------



## rosiep

Darlbag - wooooooooo hooooooo!    I also thought you'd make it!!  Spooky!  Well done and hoping you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.  

Leanne - thank you for the info.  You are more than welcome to some of my blood.  I have about 5% too much apparently!  I definitely agree about the quality thing.  I had 14 eggs and only made it to a decent blast.  None were good enough to freeze   

ASF - Back to school tomorrow .  Apparently the whole world and his wife knows why I have been off.  That's what happens when you tell 2 people!    Follow up appt on August 2nd, just before we go to America.  Really nice not to be obsessing about tx.  
TMI I know, but after the LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG    jiggy jiggy drought, am now completely mad for it again!    This seems to be the top perk of a failed IVF cycle.


----------



## leanne9373

wibble wobble - Yes they do wash the sperm, but I think what he is getting at is that it's better to wash the sperm and throw a few at the egg and let them do their thing , than pick one and inject it incase the one they pick is a duff one.  He kind of explained that the sperm may have looked great but in the real world would it have been strong enough to penetrate the egg under normal circumstances, hence maybe that is why the embryo didn't survive after ET.  It just opened my eyes a bit more really, a bit of a learning curve.  I think we definitely need to concentrate on my fertility as well as DP, which the clinic didn't ever suggest before. 

Surprisingly after everything,  DP has said he'll do whatever I want, so he's off for acupuncture and chinese medicine lol

Darlbag - Congrats to you, fab result   , i'm going to join you if it kills me, noone tells me I have duff eggs lol

Rosie - Good luck going back to work, sounds like the jungle drums have been banging.  I know what you mean about the jiggy jiggy drought, I have gone from wanting to give DP a long and painful death to wanting to jump him, told him we are having a 'lie in' tomorrow as he is off and kids are off out for the day   

xx


----------



## Nicky37

Congrats Darlbag, well done lovely x

Leanne, a friend of mine did the Chinese medicine route and fell pregnant after having to drink a really rank tea every morning for a month. They can design the mix of herbs for whatever fertility problem you have and it is a lot cheaper than IVF. Good luck with it and I hope that DP carries on with the support.

Hi everyone else x

Nicky xxxx


----------



## Dolphins

Congratulations Darlbarg and Jenny.  I am really pleased for you both, and it must be a great feeling.      

xx


----------



## Dolphins

My AF started today, 2 days after my OTD and my negative test.  I did, and still do feel sad about it, but I can now move on from this cycle.

xx


----------



## nicksgirl

Good morning ladies

I am one of the cycle buddies who is generally silent until I need your fabulous help and wealth of knowledge.  However I am pleased to announce that this time I am not after anything, I am just her to shout from the rooftops that .....................

..................we have a BIG FAT POSITIVE      !!!!!..............................

We know that this can change in an instant, so we are shouting about it while we can.  I am just    that this one/two stays with us.

Love to all ladies
Nicksgirl


----------



## wibble-wobble

Congrats on your bfp NicksGirl


----------



## kulaikulai

Helllo ladies,

Thank you all for asking after me, the chickenpox has scabbed over now ( nice!) and AF has left the building so I am starting to feel a little more positive.
Want to send out a massive congrats to you Darlbag- I had a really good feeling about you and I knew you could do it! Wishing you all the best for the next 9 months.
Also wanted to say well done and congrats to nicksgirl and jenny- IVF is such a difficult journey and it is so nice to hear that it really does work for some ppl.

AFM: Im on to season 5 of Sex and the City and hopefully will finish watching it this week so that I can begin to resume normal life next week before I go back to work the week after. Have my review next week too so hopefully that will help me move on. I want to put this all behind me now until I have to think about it again. In the meantime I am enjoying BIG wine!
Hope all you ladies are doing well.
How are you wibble? Leanne sounds like your moving forward


----------



## wibble-wobble

I'm doing ok thanks Kulai. I'm only 2dp5dt so ages left to torture myself yet. Had a few cramps and sore nips on and off but then I have to tell myself it's too early to symptom spot  Had a couple of dreams now as well that I have tested early, but didn't believe the result as it was bfp, think my subconscious is telling me not to test early, so hubby will be hiding the cheapie tests from me and I'm going to buy a clearblue digi on the 12th but late at night so I have to wait til otd.... well I'm saying that now


----------



## leanne9373

Nicksgirl - Congrats on your BFP   

Kulai - Glad to hear you're on the mend.  I'm doing OK, slightly more positive now.  Acupuncture and Chinese Medicine consultation next week so hoping that may help.  Then if we decide to do another cycle Oct/Nov time I may look at another clinic because of my age.  I have since found out that OFU have quite a conservative protocol which means they would probably only increase my drugs next cycle, nothing else.  Some of the clinics in London are slightly more expensive but use more cutting edge protocols.  So will need to do some research.  Have you thought about what you might do ?

Wibblewobble - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad. 

Susan - I know how you feel, but it is definitely easier once AF arrives, mine has now been and gone and I feel I can move forward

AFM things seem calmer now, DP and I doing ok again after very rocky patch.  We are both on a health kick, I went back to the gym, and I have lost a couple of pounds so hoping by October time we should both in much better condition.  Secretly hoping we may achieve a natural BFP if we do all the right things, we were told that it is definitely possible so there is a little hope there.


----------



## Darlbag

Afternoon Ladies  
Kulai - Thanks for thinking of me   Hope your feeling Ok and those pox are clearing up. Its going about rife here just now. It weird how it still circulates although they have a jag for most viruses etc.
Leanne - Happy you and DH are getting on again. I think you could be onto something with the chinese medicine etc.
WibbleWobble - Just remember that   is always watching! hehe
NicksGirl - Congratulations  

AFM - Crappy weather but absolutely sticky and humid. I cannot take much more of it!
Ive taken myself off to the bedroom to sit with Linwood Barclay in front of the fan. Back to work on Saturday, woohoo xxx


----------



## orangegerbera

excellent news Nicksgirl - fabulous!!!  you must be over the moon!!


You now have the stress of the new 2WW until the scan to look forward too!! darlbag - 4 weeks is ages away - loads of time to go   all over again!!

wibble wobble - I think dreaming that you had a positive test is a really good sign - it worked for me - apparently so is dreaming about ex-boyfriends is too (not sure my DH would agree). 

Rosie, Leanne, Susan and Kulai - I hope you can move on from this cycle, it will take time but look I forward to reading about your BFPs in the future!

I've had my first scan but I'm waiting for my 'free' scan from the clinic next friday when I'll be exactly 9 weeks.  I'm still going  . 

 to you all. 

OG xx


----------



## nicksgirl

Thank you to everyone for your congrats, we are thrilled (but taking everything one step at a time!)   

Sorry to all those with not so good news,  

Darlbag - Congrats to you too, great news  

Orangegerbera - can you believe I have to wait 3 weeks with my clinic?! So this feels like a massive stretch - but I am breaking it down into bite size sections (wish me luck!)

Sending thoughts to everyone, whatever stage you are at.  This can be a horrible thing for anyone to go through, so hang in there and remember to love everyone that is special enough to be with you throughout the rollercoaster ride.
Nicksgirl


----------



## Csp2

Massive Congrats nicksgirl!- the 3 weeks will be a killer but better to go for the longer date and get exact info than an earlier scan where things aren't clear. Mine in on weds and I'm crapping myself after last time. My mindset is diff this time as I still feel like I'm on 2 ww to find out if I am pregnant or not (which I suppose I am really!). This scan will be 2 weeks and a couple of days after my Otd which was 14 daysafter my 5dt. No idea what that makes me? 6 weeks ish I guess?
Kulai- good luck for your app next week- v therapeutic  and hopefully they can give you ideas for next time. X x 
Leanne- glad things are better with you and DH- it is such a stressful time that its bound to impact on relationships. Glad you're getting through it x x 
Darlbag- Congrats to you too! When's your scan?
Wibblewobble- hope 2 ww isn't driving you too insane!! Don't be tempted!   rest up and look after yourself- you've done all you can and what will be will be- my mantra at the mo!
Orangeger- lovely news from your first scan- really good of your clinic to offer you another scan to put your mind at rest. Hope it goes well x
Rosiep- how has work been? Hope everyone looking after you! Do you just have s couple of weeks til summer hols? 
Susan- glad AF arrived- draws a line under this chapter, ready for the next- big hugs x
Jenny- when is your scan? 
Love to any Iossed and hope you're all doing okay x x x


----------



## leanne9373

How is everyone ??  BFP's and BFN's , seems a bit weird not chatting to you all anymore.
xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

I'm still here slowly going demented  not much going on with me 5dp5dt skin is looking nasty and some cramping occasionally.

How's you?


----------



## leanne9373

Hi Wibble, 5dp5dt, blimey that seems like forever ago for me.  I'm doing ok, DP and I are back on track so that's something.  Acupuncture lined up for this week.  Also back to using my ovulation sticks and everything seems to be working still after treatment, as the line has started to appear showing ovulation is imminent and I have my usual ovulation pain starting.  I'm surprised my body is back to normal so quickly.  Massive diet and exercise regime starts tomorrow, for both me and DP, hopefully that might help our chances.  I shall be watching to see how you are getting on, and waiting for your BFP   x


----------



## Darlbag

I miss everyone and the banter!
Hope you have all had a good weekend xxx


----------



## bythewaydoll

Hi Ladies,

I am still relatively new to the site, although I joined almost a year ago. Participated in a few threads here and there but hadn't yet started any treatment so had no 'pearls' to pass on. 

However, here I am starting my first round of IVF and now feel I have something to share, but mostly a ton of questions which I could use some help with. 

I have spend the last few days scouring almost every thread relating to the subject and have already learned so much, and feel so much better about the whole scenario, but then decided that it would be pretty selfish of me to leech all of this information without 'showing face'  and saying Hi 

I have now begun IVF on a 'Short Protocol' and have reached, what I call, the 'Scary Part'.... gave myself my first injection yesterday evening, couldn't even hold the needle for shaking   and I'm absolutely petrified for my upcoming EC.....

So there it is....... any advice / reassurance would be greatly appriciated!


----------



## Sharry

Hi

These ladies are finished treatment now, but if you want to meet ladies going through the same as you just now why not join the Olympic Cycler

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287538

Sharry xx


----------



## Redhead74

Hi everyone - sorry I have not been on here for about 6 days. I was due to test last Friday but caved in on the Thursday and tested.

I could not believe it but I am pleased to report it is....... a BFP!!!!!!

     


I can;t believe it - all that worry about the cramps and pains and period feelings - it turned out ok.

Now I am worried that it continues - will this worrying ever stop.

Scan booked for 26th July.

Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## bythewaydoll

Congratulations Redhead! Great News! Well done!


----------



## Redhead74

Thank you bythewaydoll. xxx 
How are you? x


----------



## ember

Congrats Redhead74 that is fantastic news xxx

Can i ask you a quick question, I am 9dpt and af due today on normal cycle, really bad cramps all week and took a migraine last night, woke this morning still with banging headache but TMI thought af had arrived but a lot of clear discharge with blood flecks through it, really strange and i have never seen anything like this before! I also still have quite strong af pains, Did you have anything like this, distraught incase this is the end, sorry to bombard you but did you have anything like this xxxx


----------



## Nicky37

Sorry in advance for the me post but I had bad news at my scan this morning and thought I should tell you all 

I am not pregnant any more but because they can't rule out ectopic I have been referred to my local hospital to start tests tomorrow.

I am still in shock and can't believe this is happening for the 7th time. Does it all end here? How can I go on? Can I start today all over and hope for good news instead?
What a mess. Why me?
Sorry
Nicky xx


----------



## Redhead74

Hi Nicky - I am so sorry to hear your post and news. I can't imagine how you must feel....what happened at the scan.

But it does NOT end here!!! And you can go on. You will find the strength to go on. My mums friend had IVF 7 times before it worked for her at the age of 47!!!! so bigs hugs and thoughts with you...  

ember - no worries about the questions - gosh I have bombarded many people with questions.  I had really bad cramps and pains for most  of my 2WW and still have some now. And although I have not yet had any blood (touch wood) it is quite normal to have blood around the time your period is due and still be pregnant. I assume it was not a a lot of blood so thats good news. Was it quite red or slightly darker (brown)
Speak soon, xx


----------



## orangegerbera

Nicky - i am so sorry hun, the same think happened to me back in November time. My thoughts are with you.  there is nothong you could have done to stop this happening!!   PM me is you want to chat!!

congrats Redhead. 

Ember - i had bleeding around day 9 - and really bad pains.  it all worked out well for me!  i hope that you get the BFP. xx


----------



## Csp2

So so sorry Nicky. You've been so brave and got so close. Make sure they investigate fully. Sure you will have your BFP going all the way soon.  X x x x 


Congrats redhead!

Ember, Wibble, love awaits- nearly there for you girls now! 

Afm scan tomoz- like Nicky have had bad news before and dreading it. X


----------



## Hopeful37

Nicky I also gutted for you, I really am...lost for words really!!! Please take care, sending u huge hugs xxx

Csp - good luck for tomorrows scan. Can understand ur worry x

Good luck for those ladies still waiting to test xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Redhead congrats on your bfp

Nicky so sorry to hear your news it's not much but sending you     

Csp good luck for your scan

afm I stupidly tested today   and it wasn't fmu   negative not sure if I've finished feeling sorry for myself yet. Not having any symptoms at all and I'm getting spotty


----------



## Csp2

Scan later but woke up this morning to pink/ red discharge so feeling really low. Boobs have stopped hurting too so not looking good. Sorry for negative me post cx


----------



## Redhead74

thanks to everyone for their congrats.

csp - thoughts are with you - let us know how your scan goes/ xx


----------



## Csp2

Been such a blubbing mess this morning! Doc was lovely who scanned me as I was teary from moment I went in til he told me we have a heartbeat! We're having a broadbean by the looks of it! 

Wibble- how many dpt are you? Hoping it's just a bit too early for you x x 

Love to all x x


----------



## wibble-wobble

I'm 8dp5dt now tested again this morning and bfn   Used a superdrug own brand test... have no idea if they are any good to use early... says on the box can be used 4 days before af is due, but then inside it says something about being 15dpo and I'm only 13 now... and maybe I'm clutching at straws

I know it can change in 2 days but I feel so normal and my face is so spotty

Congrats on seeing your little broad bean


----------



## kulaikulai

Hello ladies,

how are we all doing?
Well I am pleased to say that I am over the chicken pox and def not contagious anymore! Yay, let life commence!

Just wanted to check in and see how all you ladies are doing.
Leanne- it's really nice to read that you and DP are moving forward and that things are better with you both. Im really pleased for you.
Good luck to you with the health kick. I was planning on going for an aqua class this morning- but woke up and thought, nah!
Readhead- many many congrats on your BFP. It feels hopeful to hear of the BFP's to know that IVF CAN and DOES work.
Nicky -   I'm so sorry to hear your news. How are you doing?
Csp2- Wooohooo! What a relief!  
Wibble- are you ok? 
Darlbag- how are you feeling? I am missing banter too.
Bluebell - how are you?
AFM: back to work on Monday after 4 weeks off. Eek. I am looking fwd to getting back to routine and putting this behind me, but not looking fwd to the 6am wake ups, or having to explain to ppl what happened to me.
Had my review at OFU yesterday, they said it was a perfect cycle, that I responded well, they wouldnt change anything for a next cycle, just bad luck that there was no implantation. Now as we have one AA 5 day blast in the freezer  we need to decide whether we go fresh or frozen, but have decided we will def do one more this October. I'm unsure whether to go fresh or frozen- anyone any ideas? May look into accupuncture this time too. Anyone any tips on how to find an accupunturist? 
So that is me.
Hope your all well and happy and to keep in touch from time to time.
Lots of love to you all,
KK. xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

I'm ok thanks Kulai, not very positive but trying to cling on to some hope that it's still very early days  things can change.

I've got a frostie to use too. I've read success rates aren't as good but I think that's down to there being no guarantee if they'll defrost ok  once you get them back inside you I think you have the same chance of it working or not... personally I couldn't leave lil Fred (he has a name my   ) in the deep freeze uncared for I'd rather he had the chance of life and I don't like the thought of the clinic letting him perish like my other 2 blasts that weren't good enough for the freezer.

Hope work goes ok when you return


----------



## kulaikulai

Thanks wibble, yes you are right, things can change. Sending you lots of   and fingers crossed for you.
Think I might do some research on defrosting process.
Take care. xx


----------



## Csp2

Wibble- my testing day was 13 dp 5dt- 8 days could still be a little early? Keeping everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## Hopeful37

Wibble wobble -   that you have just tested too early- hang off now until OTD eh?!! Wishing you lots and lots of luck  

Csp - fantastic news about your scan x

kulaikulai - I read an article in newspaper recently, that was a study carried out that indicated that frozen embryos (if survive thaw, obviously) have better success level - strange as always thought the opposite. Apparently, your body has had a chance to recover from all the drugs etc taken to encourage egg growth and harvesting, and therefore it is in a better position to receive your embryos. I was successful after frozen egg transfer, although I am only one person I suppose...difficult decision to make eh?


----------



## kulaikulai

Thanks Hopeful for your message. That is reassuring  
I had a look at the pricelist today at OFU. And a frozen embryo replacement is £790 + £700 we have already spent on freezing + storage + drugs, I am guessing £500 (?) That is sooo much cheaper than what we have just paid for a fresh ICSI cycle. WOW! Might just be swinging it for us. Wish if I had the 2 blasts put in at the same time now, but as DH says if it was the chicken pox that caused the BFN then we would have wasted both blasts. Who knows eh? Hope your doing ok Hopeful. xx


----------



## leanne9373

Redhead - Fantastic news, congrats  

Nicky - I'm so sorry to read your news, that's so unfair , hope you are doing ok  

Csp - Glad to hear your scan went well, try and relax a little now  

Wibble - It aint over til it's over, hang on in there

Kulai - Good luck going back to work,  I would try frostie first  

Rosie - How are you doing ?  Haven't seen you for a while

Darlbag - How you getting on ?

AFM it certainly is weird returning to life after IVF, kind of feel something is missing.  Have really hit the gym hard so aching a bit at the moment.  Got my consultation with the Chinese fertility guy/Acupuncturist tomorrow, really looking forward to what he has to say.  Ovulation sticks showed signs of life, and now the line has gone, so something definitely happened , seems eggs are still coming, just wonder if they are any good.  Taking my pregnacare conception and DP dosing up on his Fertilaid and Count boost plus his vitamin C and zinc, so will have a summer of jiggy jiggy and ovulation sticks and see where we go from there.  All this planned sex is hard work  .  I do wonder how long it will be until I decide enough is enough and call it a day.


----------



## rosiep

Hi all,

Wibble - praying that you've just tested too early.  Things CAN change.  

Nicky - sending you hugs and hugs. 

Kulai - go for the forstie, definitely!  

Leanne, hello to you too!  

AFM, Well ladies, since we share all our ills, here's a good one (try not to laugh).....turns out all those ruddy bum bullets scratched the inside of my bottom and one such scratch developed into.....wait for it....an anal fissure.  OUCH!  Feels like I have a knife/piece of glass up by bum!  Been the same for two weeks now so have to go back to the GP again!    DH thought it was so funny, until he realised I couldn't move my legs apart!  
Have recovered from the emotional turmoil now and looking forward to the end of term and America!  Also quite excited about starting again in the Autumn.  

I miss all our chats.  Quite sad that this thread is nearly done and dusted. xxx


----------



## Darlbag

Hello wonderful ladies  
Its nice to see this thread busy today   
CSP - Glad your scan went well.  
WibbleWobble - Things defo CAN change. I have everything crossed for you  
Kulai - Glad you are pox free! It was bad timing when they came. I think FET is a great idea.
Leanne - Very glad things are sorted. Lots of BMS sounds good   If you like reading, you should try 50 shades of grey.. hehe 
RosieP - Thats hilarious. Poor you, I know how a sore bum feels. I am prone to cuts. Ouch!

AFM - I am fine thanks for asking. I am also glad to be getting back into routine with work etc. I am working alot for the next month. 
I have neglected myself alot during tx. I didnt shave anywhere for about 8 weeks and piled on the weight.
Decided to shave and have spent the last 2 days in hubbys silk boxers as I have ended up with horrific shaving rash. Wont be bothering with hair removal again in a while and upon moisturising my legs, I noticed a cluster of purple veins. Lord, help me I am only 24. Haha
xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hiya ladies  

I'm kinda feeling neglected, nobody asking about me lol  .  

We had our follow-up at one of their private clinics last night, and basically the consultant concluded that they had over stimmed me this time, as when they performed my EC they found that my ovaries and follicles were much larger then anticipated, and this led to the pain during and after the procedure during the 2 ww.  This meant that it had reduced my egg quality.  Therefore they recommend me going on a lower dose of stimming drugs next time, and a reduced stimming time, if this doesn't work, then it is obviously an egg quality issue, which then we may have to look at egg donation.  Which is another great expense I think, and that we probably won't be able to afford anyhow.  The consultant was most helpful though, and empathic, and told us to give ourselves a break before trying again, and affirmed that there is still some hope.  We didn't inform her that we are going to another clinic next time though, as we didn't feel that it was neccessary to say.

Anyhow, I can't get my head around the possible 'egg donation' bit, and realistically I think me and my DF are now looking at only having another 2 cycles, one of them being a FET. I don't want to think if that doesn't work, what's going to happen, as we haven't got the natural option at all.  

Me and my 'MIL' are still not seeing each other and speaking, but that's fine by me, actually it's not! But what can you do?  

Take care.

xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hello folks!...........

Can't keep up where everyones at  

Hope all well  

Been back at work 2 weeks now, feels like an age ago on the 2ww.

Had our review and having a Hysteroscopy on 10 Aug and all being well will cycle october. Leanne we could be positve pumpkins together!

6th time lucky I hope!  I remember typing 3rd time lucky! Who was I kidding ? 

I always look forward to starting again as the hope gets us through    Hope to see some of you   with me again.

Lots of luck Bluebell xxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Forgot to update yesterday   for me


----------



## Csp2

Wibble- so so sorry to hear your news. Big hugs x x x


----------



## leanne9373

Wibble - So sorry to hear your news , I know how you feel, it's so frustrating   .  How are you feeling ?

Csp2 - How you doing ?

Bluebell - I really admire your drive and enthusiasm, don't know how you keep doing it.  You never know , I may join you in October !

Susan - sorry I forgot to mention you last time, it must be really frustrating to know they over stimmed you, that shouldn't happen surely ?  Have you decided which clinic you are going to use yet ?  

Rosie - How's your butt   ??  Sounds painful !  The joys of this treatment

Darlbag - How you doing ?

Hello to anyone else I have missed, hope you are all doing ok

AFM Had my acupuncture yesterday, and a full chinese meds check.  He thinks my blood isn't right, thinks that's why the embryo didn't take, not flowing properly or fast enough, hence cold hands and feet, and tiredness etc.  So I have a course of Acupuncture every fortnight, alongside a lovely fertility tea to drink twice a day, and some iron supplements, along with the pregnacare vitamins.  DP has his appointment next week to improve his sperm motility etc.  So we will plod along with that for a few months and see how we go, if nothing happens naturally then we should be in tip top condition for another IVF cycle.


----------



## Nicky37

Hi girls

Sorry wibble for your news.
Leanne, good luck for the coming months, fingers crossed for you.
Susan, good luck with whatever you choose to do next.

AFM this morning the hospital confirmed I have an ectopic pregnancy, what bloody bad luck eh? Having it treated with a drug that will dissolve it over the next couple of weeks. Got to go back this afternoon for the injection.
I don't think dh wants to try ivf again after all this and the miscarriage we had with it last year. I don't know what we will do but I can't do anything for at least 3 months anyway after this drug so I guess that can be our thinking time.

Good luck and much love to everyone

Nicky xxx


----------



## orangegerbera

Wobble - sorry to hear your news. Chin up. Big hugs. Xx


----------



## bluebell1

Wibble and Nicky - Sending you big  . Thinking of you both x


----------



## rosiep

Wibble and Nicky, sorry to hear your news.  So gutting after all that effort.  Hope you are okay xxx


----------



## kulaikulai

Oh wibble and nicky, so sorry to hear your news ladies. Sending you both lots of big  
And Susan- sorry for forgetting you last time- heres a big hug just for you   and another one for all the other ladies to share  
Back at work this morning and cant really get my head round whats been going on these past few weeks- feels a bit like I have been in the twilight zone and this is now the real world!

Hope all you ladies are ok. xx


----------



## orangegerbera

Nicky - i am really sorry to hear your news.  Sorry I missed this before. My thoughts are well and truely with you. 

OG x


----------



## kulaikulai

hello ladies,

was unsure if anyone is using this thread anymore as I have not been on all week after my first week back at work.
Well just wanted to find out how you all are doing and to update you that AF has arrived!
Boo- was hoping for that miracle natural BFP this month. Think it might be time to give up on that and focus on next round of IVF.
So hope all you ladies are well and happy. xx


----------



## rosiep

Kulai - lovely to still hear from people on this thread - I do still check it!  Am in the same boat - AF arrived again - no miracle BFP for us either!  
Am now on summer holidays - am loving it. Feel very chilled at the moment and just glad not to be drugged up!  Spent all of Sunday at a christening with SOOOOOO many babies but in a way it cheered me up. All the parents were so stressed!  
We have our follow up appontment next Thursday so am thinking of lots of questions.  
We are off to America in a couple of weeks so am off shopping today for holiday gubbins.  Hope you are well and everyone else who used to be on this thread    
Rosie xx


----------



## busy_mummy2009

Nice to see a couple of posts on here, miss you all!

Rosie, glad you are chilled. Enjoy your summer holidays and especially your trip to America - exciting.

Kulai, sorry you did not get your natural bfp this time but wishing you loads of luck for getting your BFP asap.

It really helped having everyone's support throughout the process and I really do hope you all get a successful outcome to your journeys.

Xxxx


----------



## leanne9373

Hey ladies, how lovely to see you all again  

Rosie / Kulai - No miracle natural BFP for me either, AF arrived yesterday.  What's your plans moving forward ?

Busymummy - How are you getting on ?

Susan/wibblewobble/orange/nicky - Are you all still here ?

AFM  I'm now drinking my disgusting herbal tea from my fantastic chinese doctor.  Also having acupuncture.  DP started his tea yesterday and had his first acupuncture session on Friday, so maybe next month or the month after we may get our miracle BFP.
My AF arrived this month on day 24 which was a shock, and it's much heavier, chinese doc said I definitely had a blood flow issue around my body, so i'm hoping that this is a sign that things are improving, for the first time in a long time I have warm feet too which DP noticed the other day ! 
I have my follow up on August 14th, so will see what is said there.  I am still pretty sure I don't want to do another IVF cycle at the moment, I would like to persue the natural route for a bit longer first then decide towards the end of the year.
I have also applied for a job, my first application in years !  Soooo nervous at the thought of going back to work.  I have only worked for family in the last 11 years so the thought of going back to the real world is scary.  But, need something else to focus on, and some more cash !!!
Keep posting ladies, i'm still checking every day xxx


----------



## rosiep

Yey, Leanne, that all sounds really positive.  If there is any way of achieveing a natural BFP then you should go fot it.  Really hoping it works for you.  Unfortunately with my DH's 1 million swimmers, this is highly unlikely for us!  Hopefully we will be trying ICSI again in October.  Not quite sure how to afford it yet mind! Especially after the amount of holiday clothes I bought yesterday!  

Yesterday I finally got confirmation that my blood is naturally thick and so didn't really get OHSS!  Another excellent cock up a la NHS. I think that should warrant a free cycle!  

Busy Mummy - miss you all too - the 'in between cycles' thread is all far too serious!!  

xxx


----------



## leanne9373

Rosie - Bet you can't wait for your holiday, I wish I had booked one now, I soooo need to lie on a beach somewhere.  Is there anything you can do about the total cock up you had with your blood ? surely there must be some sort of compensation ?  DP's last count was 25 million, but only 1% were really any good, going to give it 3 months on our chinese route, then get him retested and see where we go from there.
xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Rosie where you off to on holiday? I go away in October I can't wait, it still feels like ages away tho 

Leanne hope the chinese meds work out and that you do eventually get a natural bfp... I think if there was any possibility I'd get one I'd try almost anything so as not to go through Ivf again.

Kulai hope work wasn't too bad when you went back. I could have done with taking time off after my bfn, but I'm hoping to transfer with work soon and wouldn't be able to with a recent absence in my history and I really don't want to stay where I am for much longer.

Hi Busymummy, Nicky, Orangegerbera and anyone else still about

afm I'm still lurking  I haven't really posted much on any thread that I used to, taking a back seat while I try to figure out what is going on in my life...

Hubby fell out with his parents over 2 weeks ago and I'm not sure where I stand with them as they are still giving him time to cool down... Mother in law said I'm poisonous, I don't know if she said it to hurt him (I wasn't there) but it sure as hell has hurt me. Especially as I don't know what I'm supposed to have done and if they wont tell me then how can I fix it  What hurts more tho is that mil made out she was excited that we were having Ivf and we were going to have a baby, she was always asking where we were up to,what was next, she even asked if she could be at the birth. But as it stands now I haven't heard from her since the friday before et, she didn't even text or anything when I got bfn and hubby spoke to her that day to try and sort out the mess. I just don't get how she could be that excited about it all one minute then... well it's like she doesn't care. Was all the past excitement/support all fake? She even rang hubby the sunday after Otd to ask him to ask me if I'd give her back her money she'd been saving with me for christmas.... why not just ring me? Sorry for the rant, don't really have any other ways to vent


----------



## Darlbag

Hiya everyone 
Its lovely to come on here and see the thread active again.
Kulai - How are you? Its strange being back at work isn't it. 3 weeks off made me very lazy.
Leanne - Sounds like the chinese doctor is a good route to follow. Good Luck for your follow up and also for the job application. Im surprised I have managed to get jobs over the years as I get so nervous in interviews  
BusyMummy - How are you getting on?
RosieP - Thats a terrible cock up. Hope you have a great holiday, you deserve it  
WibbleWobble - Really sorry your MIL is acting this way especially with the stress of IVF. I hope you can resolve it. Hope you are well


----------



## orangegerbera

I still pop back to see what everyone is doing. I'm glad that everyone seems to be moving forward. 

I'm looking forward to seeing to you on future forums. 

For those whose dream didn't come true this time - don't give up. It will happen. it's a hard journey - look after yourselves. 

Lots of love to you all. 

Xx


----------



## Nicky37

Hi girls

Yes I am kinda still here. It is a bit of an addiction isn't it?
I am still feeling slightly pregnant as my hormone levels seem to be taking an age to reduce after the methotrexate injection but I can feel that I am slowly returning to normal. Got another 2 weeks off work so hopefully I will be stable enough emotionally to return to the grind stone although dreading it already as I have been off since the end of May and it is a very stressful and demanding job.
Leanne I am really glad you are trying naturally for a while. It also gives your ovaries etc. Time to recover for when you might have to do ivf again. Good luck with the Chinese tea.
RosieP, I think if it were me I would argue about the blood misdiagnosis to try and get another go. Hope it works out for you next time.
Wibble wobble, hiya. Aren't mil strange creators. You can't do anything right. Mine, loves me most of the time but isn't very understanding about my fertility problems and I seem to be blamed for my body rejecting the pregnancies so we don't tell her anything anymore, she is too self absorbed anyway.
I told my mum and brother yesterday and it went better than expected with my mum. We fell out last year after my miscarriage because she wouldn't believe that the babies heart beat would just stop and was really awful to me. This time she was very sad for me but now keeps asking when are you going to try again. You must do a third go. No pressure then!
I don't know what to do to be honest. I will start the gym in a few weeks time and try and lose all this extra blubber and see what we feel like come the new year.
Take care everyone xxxxx


----------



## rosiep

Hi Nicky, glad you are beginning to feel normal again and enjoy your last few weeks off.  

AFM - I am finally going to tell my mum tomorrow about our IVF!  Have told loads of people but really worried about telling my mum.  Really don't want her to worry.  I mean, how do you bring it up in casual conversation?!
Am loving being off work, spent the day in the park with my god daughter and mum.  Lovely sunny day and not at all bothered by all the kids. Am also rediculously excited about the olympics starting too!!  

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## busy_mummy2009

Leanne - really hope it works out for you naturally with the acupuncture, herbs, etc. I'm a big believer that it really works. Had a mixture of acupuncture, herbs and Chinese massage before and during my first IVF. Not sure if it contributed to the success but it certainly made my cycle very regular and i felt tons better. On the last cycle I had reflexology which was lovely.

Rosie, hope it has gone ok telling your mum. Hopefully you will feel better for having told her. I'm also loving the Olympics!! Loved the opening ceremony last night.

Nicky - was so sad to hear about what happened, hope you can find some time and space now to decide what to do next.

Wibble - omg what a nightmare. Families eh. Last thing you need, really don't think some people get how draining this process is and how you need support, not aggro!

Darlbag - thanks, hope you are feeling ok, have you had your scan yet?
I had a scan a couple of weeks ago and saw a heartbeat which was lovely. Another scan next week, nervous! So going ok so far I think. Back at work and mad busy, despite it being a difficult time I did enjoy my IVF time off and an excuse for lazing at home watching films!

Xxx


----------



## leanne9373

Busymummy - Glad to hear things are going well for you, it's great when you see a little heartbeat.  The herbs are definitely doing something, my last AF was much heavier which the doc was really excited about, can't say I was thrilled by I see his point !  He said this was a really good sign as my AF's are usually quite light, he said we need to be 'clearing out' each month, lovely !

Rosie - How did you get on with telling your mum ?  Hope it went ok.

Nicky - I hope you are starting to feel better and slowly returning to normality.  It's a tough choice knowing whether to go again or not, I have said definitely not, but then occasionally I think maybe I will.

Darlbag - Good to see you, what's your plans ?

Wibblewobble - Sounds like you are having a nightmare with you mil.  Families can be such hard work sometimes.  Sounds like you mil has issues of her own and is taking them out on you.  I still haven't heard from DP's mum since I saw her back in March, she doesn't even know we had treatment.

AFM  still taking the herbs twice a day, and the pregnacare and iron supplements twice a day.  DP still on his herbs too, and his count boost and fertilaid, and some zinc and vitamin C.  It's a military operation in our house remembering all our drugs !  But whilst we still have a chance of a natural BFP we have to do all that we can.  Still feeling a bit of a loss of direction, as had kind of planned to be having babies now i'm not sure what to do.  I was reluctant to get a job incase I got pregnant but I have realised I can't wait forever so job hunting it is.  Look forward to seeing all your updates xx


----------



## rosiep

Hi Ladies,

Thought I'd just tell you my news (it just is so routine now!). Probably quite boring for you all (sorry).

Had my follow up appt today with my wonderful consultant - what a treasure he is!  He has decided to put me on short protocol next time to try and avoid any OHSS (Yey, no DR!) and extra progesterone injections (Oh joy!) in addition to cyclogest to make sure I don't get AF so early.  Also am allowed two embryos transferred (not sure I want two mind!).  He is also arranging a haematology appt for me so they can get to the bottom of why my blood is so thick (hope it is nothing serious  ) and will have to take lots of clexane again (booo).  Looks like we are going to get going in October ish.....
He was so gracious and even sort of admitted that he made a mistake in admitting me to hospital.  He really spent a long time with us and asked lots about how we coped emotionally and how we were feeling about things.    

We are also looking into seeing if we can get a free cycle as NHS should have opperated on my DH before he was 7 but they didn't.  So am busy getting medical notes and borrowing some lovely Doctor friends to help me decipher them and see if it was a balls up.....boom boom!  Probably won't work but worth a try I guess.  

Feel about a million percent better now about next time.  Off to San Francisco on Monday to start our road trip!  Have a lovely few weeks everyone xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi everyone  

Sorry! It sure has been a while. Well! A month anyway, as it's now been a mth since our OTD.  We are still considering which clinic to go to next, it's either between Care : Sheffield, Manchester or Nottingham.  Has anyone had any good experiences of any of these?  If so, could you let me know your stories please, many thanks.  

Leanne - I am glad you are still trying the natural option, and hope it work's out for you.       I so wish we had this option.

Anyway! Some good news folks, although not of a baby kind.  I was offered a new job last week, after (if I don't say so myself!) a very good interview.  We celebrated by going out for a nice meal.       .  Although! I don't know how I am going to tell them about treatment when it comes to it.

Wibblewobble - Tell me about MIL's and mine's not officially my MIL yet.  I am still not seeing or speaking to mine after she was very verbally abusive towards me, and has she said sorry, 'no' she hasn't.  This still hurts me, as it was over a misunderstanding on her part, but she can't see what she has done wrong.  Anyway! I hope you get to sort it out with yours, it's very upsetting isn't it, esp. when we are going through so much stress at the mo.  Families are a law onto themselves.

Anyway take care ladies, and will speak to you soon. 

 xx


----------



## busy_mummy2009

Rosie, great to hear you had such a positive consultation. They will have learnt so much from the last cycle so every reason to feel optimistic about trying again. Always thought short protocol sounds so much better! Hope you have a wonderful holiday in San Fran, it's an amazing place!

Susan, congrats on the job! Just wanted to say we went to Manchester Care following a couple of failed cycles at Liverpool Women's. One cycle at Care and we got to blastocyst which we had never managed before - and obviously got our BFP so cannot speak highly enough of them. They always gave us plenty of time to talk through all our queries and all the staff were brilliant.

Xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hello lovely ladies...................................

Just popped back on after nearly 3 weeks in sunny Cornwall  

Good to see everyones got a plan to move forward. It seems an age ago since the Tuesday club!

Afm.... Back on the rollercoaster, going in for hysteroscopy on Friday so Dr can take some uterine samples to see why the blighters won't stick  

Hope to cycle October, maybe see a few of you there!

Lotsa luck, Bluebell xx


----------



## leanne9373

So ladies, how are we all ?  Still around ?

I finally had my consultation this week.  Not much to report, my eggs were great quality apparently, and they wouldn't do anything different if I did another cycle.  He said that he may up the stimms a bit, but that would just create more follicles, not necessarily give me good quality eggs.  I do have the option of short protocol but don't know much about that.  They don't offer that as standard at OFU but said it can be done if I request it.  So it seems that fingers crossed i'm ok, just need to explore why DP's little swimmers won't swim !!
Sticking with the herbs and acupuncture, feeling much better, loads more energy and cycle is as regular as clockwork.  Going to get another sperm test done for DP and see where we stand there, then decide on a plan of attack.

Miss you all

xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hi Leanne I'm still around  I took a few weeks off ff as I was miserable after the bfn and all the   with mil. But I'm back now feeling much happier and more like myself again  

I haven't had my follow up yet, another week and a bit to go for that, to be honest I'm not really that interested in going to it. All the excitement has gone from tx now, I used to be constantly on countdown to the next appointment,blood test or results. I think they'll just tell me I was unlucky that my cycle didn't work as everything was perfect.

I'll find out how the FET works which I guess I need to know, I can go back in October for that as I need to have had 3 af's, I'm thinking of leaving it until after christmas. I go away 1st October so I don't want to be taking any kind of meds while I'm away. Then the AF after... that could mean having an otd near christmas which I don't want. I'm also due a smear test october and I don't want to put it off for what could be almost a year if the tx is successful. I'd only be thinking about it  I haven't been taking folic acid since my bfn either  

Good luck with Dp's re test I hope the herbs and acu have made some difference for you   

Hi Susan,Bluebell,Rosiep and Busy mummy


----------



## orangegerbera

Hi ladies - I still lurk to see how everyone is doing! 

Wibble - good luck with your follow up. 

Leanne - I had a short protocol last time - thd time that worked.  I much preferred it - about 18 days of drugs in total and started straight after my period. Mind you - that said - I had 6 follicles going into Collection and only one egg but it was the best egg yet - best quality - it does only need one!!! 

Bluebell - hope your Hysteocopy went ok. 

Big   to you all. 

OG Xx


----------



## leanne9373

Good to see a few of us are still lurking  

Orange - What does the short protocol involve ?  I don't really know much about it 

Wibble - How are things with the mil ??  Glad to hear you are feeling better.  I know what you mean about the follow up.  We both had no interest in going, but went purely to put an end to the cycle.  Also I thought they may give us some info we could relay to our chinese therapist (who's italian!)  It's difficult to decide when/if to do another cycle.  I think if we did one it would be after Christmas too, the window between Sept - Dec always seems to be so busy, plus it gives me more time to lose weight.  I have lost 5 pounds so far, but still struggling to get back to the gym.

I shall keep you all posted on any developments.  Look forward to hearing all your news.  Hi to everyone else if you're still lurking around somewhere  

xx


----------



## orangegerbera

Leanne - short protocol - start injections in day 3 - I think these were morning and evening - these stop you from bleeding - on day 9(?) start menopur until day 18 - trigger shot and then day 20 was egg collection! - that was it! I much preferred it - no downregging at all! 

Good luck. Xx


----------



## leanne9373

Hello ladies,

Not sure how many of you are still around.  No miracles here yet, still on the herbs.  DP has another sperm test on the 13th Sept ( his 40th birthday !!) so am hoping there might be some improvement.  We are off to the docs on Wednesday to get the referral, but also to see if there are any other tests he can have to see why his motility is poor.

I am still undecided about having another go at the ICSI, if money wasn't an option I would go for it, but not sure I could handle another negative result and then the debt to pay off.  Going to leave it until after Christmas then make a decision.

Any news ??

xxx


----------



## rosiep

OH MY GOOD GOD

Just did a pee on a stick and it came up positive. BFP!!!!!!  Am in total shock as DH has a sperm count of less than a million!!!!  Got back from America (and some good BMS!) and had a period for about 6 hours, then it stopped!  Thought to myself ' huh, that's funny'.  Then last night felt sick in bed all night so just bought a test.  Am not counting my chickens just yet and know things can go pete tong but for the moment I am actually PREGNANT!!!

So sorry for the me me me.  DH still at work and I don't want to tell him over the phone so thought I'd tell you all instead!  

I start teaching again tomorrow with a whole new bunch of kids  - don't know how I am going to concentrate!! 

OH MY GOOD GOD.


----------



## bluebell1

Rosiep..........

He has been away for some time but I am glad to say for one night only he's back....... Yes its.........................
Mr Dancing Banana !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

            

His ass is a little stiff due to inactivity but he will soon loosen up!

OMG..... Fab news, miracles do happen. So pleased for you, take it easy and enjoy!

As for me........ Hysteroscopy all good, waiting for AF end of month, hopefully hop on the rollercoaster October  

It has to be lucky 6 !

Lotsa love

Bluebelle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rosiep

Taking it easy and being an infant teacher don't go together!!  

Am worried now because I've felt stressed all day and worried that it will all end in miscarriage.  I wish I didn't have to work! 

Bluebell - thank you!!

Wishing you all the best for October. My god, you deserve itxxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

congrats rosiep


----------



## leanne9373

Rosiep - OMG Wooooohooooo      , that's is amazing news.  Perhaps there is alot to be said for putting it out of your mind and letting things happen.  Keep us posted

I have decided not really sure a natural BFP is going to happen for me, not if DP's sperm are as lazy as he is    

xx


----------



## rosiep

Leanne, I thought there wouldn't be ahope in hell with onnly 700,000 swimmers but I spoke to 2 GPs who said to keep trying as it only takes 1.  Thought they were lying but apparently not!  Best of luck with whatever you decide.  Will keep you posted but promise not to go on!  xxx


----------



## Darlbag

Hi Ladies
Hope your all well.
Rosie - Massive Congrats! X


----------



## Nicky37

Rosie, congratulations and well done. Miracles do happen then!! Xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Ahhhh congrats Rosie- really nice to hear some good news.
Well no miracle BFP here sadly. I have however rang up OFU today with my day 1 so back on the IVF cycle again. As I have a short cycle I will be starting my drugs on day 17, so I am just awaiting the prescription. Will be buying from ASDA again ( as aparently cheaper than the delivery place that OFU uses ) and will buy all my needles tonight online.
Guess I need to look for an October thread now, will anyone be joining me over there?
Leanne hello you, hope you're doing ok. How was DH sperm test?
Hello to you all and hope you're all good. 
Love from Kulai. xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Kulai good luck for your cycle   I wont be joining you just yet I'm waiting until January for my fet. I found out a couple of weeks ago I'll be having a natural transfer so no drugs whatsoever so I'm not sure if I'll join a cycle buddies thread for it. It seems a bit pointless I'll maybe just join the ladies in waiting thread x


----------



## kulaikulai

Wibble! Hi, thanks for your good wishes wibble- good luck to you too. xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Kula.......

Glad you are well. Hope to join you on the October thread,  down regging mid October .  I was a Positive Pumpkin last year when I cycled in the October, not so positive in the end though.  Can't believe this will be number 6 !!  

Spk to ya soon x

Bluebell x


----------



## wibble-wobble

Good Luck Bluebell


----------



## rosiep

Kulai and Bluebell......good luck for your next cycle.  Praying it is lucky for you both   xxx


----------



## Csp2

Hey girls, just popped on to see if anyone around on here. Rosiep Congrats!! I'm thrilled for you! Kulai and bluebell - keeping everything crossed for you girls! If you join another thread please pop on here and let us know how you're doing! I miss you girls! Darlbag and I are on a new thread but don't post much anymore- I think the bond of cycling together is the closest! Love to all x x x x


----------



## Darlbag

I miss everyone too!
Wishing everyone all the luck in the world xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Darlbag! So great to hear from you and see your scan piccie. How are you feeling.
Nice to hear from you ladies.
Leanne are you still around?: hows the chinese medicine going?
Blubell hows the DR going? I'm on day 5 of DR- ouch!

Hope you are all keeping well and staying happy. Lots love. xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Kula.......


TOO SPOOKY......... I am on day 5 of DR too. We are in sync girl         

I am glad to get cracking again, are you?

EC down for 30th Oct all being well.  Seems an age ago when were May Miracles  

Hope you are well and you are no longer spotty dotty .

Have you joined the October/ November sparkles thread?
I have poked my nose on and said hi but thats all at the mo. Don't want to become too obsessed just yet  

Spk soon honey

Bluebell x


----------



## Darlbag

Kulai & Bluebell - Great that you are cycling together.
Wishing you both all the luck in the world with your cycle. 
Hi everyone else who is still lingering.
I am getting on fine kulai, thanks


----------



## bluebell1

Darl -

Hope you are getting nice and fat !

Can't believe thats bubba, its amazing when you think about it.

Spk soon xxx#


----------



## Darlbag

Thanks bluebell. I still cant believe it.
Please keep us updated   xx


----------



## leanne9373

Wow, so much news !

Darlbag - Hope all is going well, loving the scan pic  

Bluebell - How are you getting on with DR ?  I hated that bit

Kulai - You braved it again too, well done you, best of luck to you, and hope you manage it spot free this time  

AFM i'm still here from time to time.  Probably coming to the end of the baby dream now though.  DP Sperm test was a shock.  He has gone from 14 million to 35 million so is not considered to have a normal count, but there were 0% progressive, so basically he is producing loads of sperm but they just aren't moving.  The amount that are moving has increased and the amount that were non motile has decreased, so they are trying bless them.  My head is telling me to call it a day.  Financially another cycle would be tough, but I can't help thinking that there is a reason why his sperm don't swim, maybe they are not supposed to.  I read somewhere ( the joy of the internet!) that if over 80% aren't doing what they should you should ask yourself if the remainder are actually healthy.  We could get sperm using ICSI again but would it be healthy, there are no guarantees.  Now I just need to get my heart to accept that too.  It's so hard to accept it's not going to be xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi all 

Just starting to get back into ff after a lovely summer after bfn

Lovely to see all the old names from may/June and your still around. 

Darl bag eek you must be getting excited! 

Kaluia and bluebell bout a month behind you. Must admit think it am have been better last time when I didn't really know what to expect! Now I know where all the hard bits and ouch bits will be!

Csp I agree the may/June cycling girls will always stick in my mind as supported me through my first try when. Didn't know a thing! So supportive and able to answer my silly questions when I was obsessing!

Rosie p well done! And loved seeing mr banana back have missed him!

Afm - I start dr on next af due early nov....back on the roller coaster! Hopefully much learnt from my last cycle and can achieve this time as dread the thought we may have to call it a da after this one. A lot of pressure but trying to keep it out of my mind! 

Love to all keep writing, will be here ! xxxxxx


----------



## Darlbag

BabyjellyBaby..
Good to hear from another cycle buddy.
I could never have got through my cycle without the support of everyone on this thread.
Wishing you all the luck in the world with your current cycle  
XxX


----------



## Nicky37

Hi everyone

I still have a sneaky look most days to see what is going on but I don't really have anything to report.
I am with you Leanne, I have also got to try and get my heart to accept that this isn't going to happen for me. My husband and I started this journey 7 years ago and we were obviously so much younger then. I am 39 next month and hubby is 54 and has some health concerns and I don't think when he said we could try for a baby 7 years ago that we would still be childless now. I am not sure that he could cope with a new born now, and I think he feels the same. I am having a really blue day today and probably need to go to gp this week as I still haven't stopped bleeding since the ectopic. I have had 2 periods which have merged together and I am so fed up with this now.
Hope the new cycles are going well girls.
Take care all
Nicky xx


----------



## Csp2

Nicky- I'm so sorry you're feeling so down. You got close this time and you will get there! This process is so draining. Sending huge hugs x x

Kulai/ bluebell- fantastic news you're cycling again. Please keep us informed and in keeping everything crossed that it's your turn this time girls! X x x

Jellybaby- good luck when you start cycling - fingers crossed x x 

Any news from Rosiep about how's she's getting on? 

Afm- it's a boy! 21 weeks already- sending heaps of babydust to everyone. X x x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Ow wow Csp well done hon! Xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky37

So glad all is progressing well for you Csp2. I remember we tested around about the same time so it is great and really pleasing to know that you and bubba are doing well. Good luck for the rest of the journey xx


----------



## leanne9373

Hi again everyone,

Csp - so lovely to read your post, can't believe the time has gone so fast.

Nicky - How are you feeling ?  I still feel a bit rubbish to be honest, and totally torn between my head and my heart

Babyjelly/ Kulai / Bluebell - How are you all doing ?

Darlbag - Hope you are enjoying every moment  

AFM - I'm so torn what to do.  DP is really down, won't talk about anything so i'm not really sure what he wants to do.  I'm trying to give him time and space but in the mean time i'm conscious that time is ticking on.  I noticed he has stopped taking his supplements.  Today I decided to email him, he obviously can't talk about things so thought perhaps he could write them down, but have yet to have a reply.  I know when I see him tonight he probably won't mention the email.  So until he tells me a definite no i'm still not giving up.  I just don't feel ready to leave all this behind yet.


----------



## Nicky37

Hi Leanne

I feel exactly the same as you, although I think i would like to have 1 more go I know my dh is against the idea. I still have an unused gonal f pen in the fridge and he asked the other day what it was and I just had to say it was my ivf drugs just in case we need them. He then asked about the expiry date and when I said October next year he just groaned. I know he doesn't want me to go through it again but neither of us have the heart or the courage to say it.  There are things we need to save up for so I don't think we can even afford another go but how do I accept it is all over?
I am still quite down and physically as well. GP is carrying out some blood tests and referred me for a scan in case of infection as I am still bleeding and very run down with low blood pressure. Finding it hard to carry on working but don't want any more sick leave.

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## bluebell1

Evening Girlies....................

CSP - Team Blue.... Yayyyyyyyyy          

Leanne/Nicky... feel so much for you. Hope it all works out for you      

AFM.......    EC on Tuesday.... Can't quite believe I am here again. Luckily DH is fab, he is more enthusiastic than me. Fingers crossed its 6th time lucky  

Keep in touch....


OMG      Just realised I am in the TUESDAY club AGAIN        

Bluebell  xxxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Good luck blue bell! X

Leanne / Nicky hope ur ok x 

Lucky cos he agreed to another go but keep getting the cost thrown  at me! Know if his one doesn't work he won't want to go again even tho we have savings! 

Keep smiling know its no easy

Xx


----------



## rosiep

Thinking of you Bluebell.  Hope EC goes well and praying very hard for a big fat BFP.  XXX


----------



## Darlbag

Bluebell - Good Luck for Tues   Got everything crossed for you  
RosieP - How you getting on? 
Hello everybody


----------



## bluebell1

Hi folks

Bit more cooked than I thought......................

Now gonna be in the MONDAY club!  Variety is the spice n all that  

Got my biggie tonight    , its gone quick I must say. Want to go to bed but need to do it at 10pm.

Will keep you informed.

Kula, hows my cycle buddy doin?


Bluebell x


----------



## rosiep

Go Bluebell, Go Bluebell, Go Bluebell.........overcooked - love it!!  Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Hoping they get many many many eggs.  Keep us poseted on how it all goes.  

Hi Darlbag - good thank you - how about you?  Got my 13 week scan tomorrow! Eeeek.  Feeling very achy (still from over enlarged IVF ovaries) but no longer sick.

I miss you all and am praying that good things happen.  xxxx


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi everyone!

Sorry not been on for a while, had a job interview -which I didnt get  
Perhaps it's not the right time for a new job whilst doing IVF  

Bluebell best of luck to you today- please update us and let us know how you got on.

Leanne and Nicky- hope things are better for you and DP's right now?

CSP2 Massive congrats to you. It's really nice to hear these postive stories and know that IVF can work. And you Rosiep, how was scan?. Big hugs to you both.

Darlbag how are you sweety?

Babyjelly- I am so with you on that one. COuldnt have got through the cycle without you guys so thank you for being there then and for sticking aorund now. SO nice to still have you all on board.

AFM- had DR scan last  Tuesday and started stimming last wed. Gong ok so far but feel like a massive, fat hen growing loadsa eggs! Next scan is this Friday so will hopefully get a date for EC- looks like I might be in the TUESDAY club again- woo!

Anyone I've missed- hello


----------



## bluebell1

Morning lovelies............

Thanks for the good vibes..................We got    TEN               little beauties this time. Never been in double figures!  Not bad for an old bird  

Just waiting for the dreaded call now.

I haven't bothered joining in on any other thread this time, my heart still lies with the May Miracles !  As everyone says, the support is still great. 

To those who had a BFP, hope you are getting nice and FAT  

To those inbetweenies, hope you find the strength and CASH to cycle again  

To Kula, our little spotty friend, good luck with the stimming   

Speak to ya soon, much love

Bluebell x


----------



## Darlbag

Kulai - Good luck stimming & EC is just around the corner!
Bluebell - Well done on 10 eggs! Good luck for the call. Sending loads of positive vibes  
RosieP - Sorry to hear your ovaries are huge! I still need to hold mine in with my hand when sneezing because the pain is unreal. Always think ive popped one   Hope your scan went well.
Not much news except that we are also on team blue.
Love to everyone xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Happy halloween lovelies....     


Well.................

There were ten in the bed and the little four said "Roll Over"............................

So there were six in the bed and the little one said " We best stick around and divide as Mom will not be happy".

So folks we have six still and ET is 2.40 tomorrow.  Not sure how many are going back to mothership, will be glad to have them snuggling in.

Hope everyone ok. Please pop on now and again to keep me and Kula sane on the 2ww again.     

Much love.........

Bluebell x


----------



## Darlbag

Bluebell - This is fab news!! As ive said loads of times, I have absolutely everything crossed for you!!
Happy Halloween everyone! My fave day of the year hehe xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Good luck bluebell xx

Kalui when you stimming and ec? Mines penciled for week of 26th nov, cycle buddies again! Xx

Hi to everyone else

Xx


----------



## Nicky37

Bluebell that is marvellous news. Good luck for ET and 2ww xx

Good luck kulaikulai and Babyjellybaby, it's good that you can be cycle buddies again.

Here's hoping you all have success this time round xxxx


----------



## kulaikulai

Happy haloween peeps!  

Darlbag- team blue! Wahey!
Bluebell, well done on EC, what a brilliant number- I have a good feeling about you on this cycle!
Do let us know how you get on with ET tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.
babyjelly I am stimming now. Go in for my folly scan this Friday so should get a date for EC then. I have a feeling it will be next Tuesday. Hows your DR going?
Rosiep how was scan?
I am not posting on any other board either at mo as really love this one and have become rather attached. Will check in more often now.

AFM- getting bored of stimming now...


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Waiting for af at weekend then start dr. Just prostnap injection 4 me.

Have joined nov/dec but they're not u lot! 

Xx


----------



## bluebell1

Evening girls...........................


Well.......... the six are still six but 3 on the mothership and 3 have gone in the freezer!  

We are really pleased as we have never had ones good enough to freeze.

Mary, Mungo and midge are all 8 cells which is fab.    Got lots of different stuff this time. Got my Oestrogen patch on my butt   and got to go in for gestone injections during the 2ww.  Still on steroids and the delightful Crinone.

Keeping everything crossed for you all.

Lotsa luv Bluebell x


----------



## Darlbag

Kula - Good Luck for scan tomorrow. Hope you have loads of nice follies  
Bluebell - Sounds very positive   Congrats on being PUPO xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Bluebell sounds very good well done you. Fingers firmly crossed xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hi everyone I'm still lurking quietly in the background  

Darlbag congrats on finding out it's a boy... thought of any names yet?

Bluebell congrats on being pupo, sending you tons of    

Kulaikulai hope stimms are coming to an end now

Babyjellybaby good luck for your cycle  

Rosiep hope your scan went well


----------



## rosiep

Bluebell - that sounds really positive!  3 on board - blimey - you might end up with triplets!  Everything corssed for you.  I really have a good feeling about you this time.  

Babyjellybaby - good luck for the start of DR.  Hope those ovaries behave themselves.

Kulai - when does stimming finish?  I probably have read this but forgotten!!!  Glad you love this board the most!  Me too.  

Leanne - hope everything is okay.  What a difficult road.  

afm - to my shock, 13 week scan actually showed a real life (3 inch!) baby  and is not a figment of my imagination!  However, hoped that after this scan I would relax but no, no.  I am a complete worry brain and am worrying about everything, every little twinge, ache and pain.  Hope I can learn to relax but I doubt it very much!  

Praying that you all too can feel this level of neuroticism in the very very very near future! 

Miss you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Morning lovelies....................

Thanks RosieP, Bubba is definately real. Happy little road trip present  

Kula/ Babyjelly,  how ya doing?

Darl, me thinks your bub should be called Tuesday  

Leanne..... hope things are getting better  

Wibble... What ya up to ?  

CSP..... Hope you and bump are well  

Nicky.... How are you? Hope you are feeling better and can find a way forward  

Sorry if I have missed anyone of us lurkers  

AFM ..... Day 1 of 2ww, quite looking forward to tomorrow to go to the clinic, gives me something to do  

Spk soon

Bluebell x


----------



## kulaikulai

Sorry for the ME post but I need help!

Just been for follie scan, I've got thin womb lining of 4.6- can anyone help with this?
Blubell is this what the patches are for? (congrats on PUPO BTW)
Help pls- I am really panicking now as this is what happened last time when I had a failed cycle.
I am waiting for them to call me back ( perhaps after 3 today) and in the meantime going  

Again sorry for ME post will do personals over the weekend.


----------



## rosiep

Kulai - how far into stimming are you?  I think by the end of stimming you need lining to be around 7 or 8mm - but don't take this for gospel as I'm really not sure.  Oh the worry is so horrible isnt it, especially the fear that the cycle will be cancelled - I know that one!  

Hope it is all okay.  I'm sure they can hang on a few days to let the lining get thicker.  They might even let you coast for a few days if all your eggs look ready.  FIngers crossed for you and hope you get good news xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Kula....

How far are you into stimming?

I have to take Viagra for my lining but thats before I start stimming. I also have a few Brazil nuts a day and this is supposed to help. My lining had  a mad growth spurt towards the end , don't panic, each day it will grow more. My patches are to maintain my oestrogen levels as they drop drastically around day 7 2ww.

I have heard about pineapple for lining aswell but have a google as there is something about fresh, the core or juice. Not sure, one is good, one is bad.

Keep positive xxxxx

Bluebell x


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi RosieP and Bluebell, thanks for your messages.
Well I didnt get call from clinis so I had to call them in the end  
Meanwhile I am going  
So I am going in for EC on Monday- Bluebell we may have to just start a Monday club!
They said that if womb lining is not thick enough by Monday morning then they will freeze the embryo's and abandon cycle.
They will refer me for hysteroscopy and then recomend a frozen cycle. This whole process could add another 3 months to this cycle! Gah!
Best go drown my sorrows in pineapple juice!

Have a good weekend peeps, and thanks for the support. xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Kalaikulai sorry to hear your having hard time! Pineapple juice but from concentrate so usually found in fridge at supermarket and Brazil nuts can't hurt to overdose on them over the week end. My fingers are firmly crossed for you x

Bluebell how you feeling

Rosie p good to hear form you. I think we think once bfp should be easy cos that's the bit that has been so hard for so long! But can only imagine the additional worry you start to feel! Xx

Hey to darlbag, wibble, and Nicky and to anyone else around 

AFm really bad af pains just waiting for her to show then injection and start dr for me! Hopefully tomorrow just want to get started! 
Teetotal now always find Fridays the hardest. The best feeling is coming home from work and having a drink. So trying hard even though haven't started dr told myself was going to stop after final big blowout last weekend. So trying to imagine my diet (caffeine free) diet coke has more in! 
Struggled with cafifine this week. What are your views? Only have 2 max 3 coffees a day but tried to go decaf this week and made me ratty even mixing some d and some not!!

Happy weekend 

Working tomorrow am then looking forward to bonfire tomorrow night!

Xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi babyjelly, thanks for your message hope AF has shown her ugly head and you can start DR asap.
With reagrds to cafeine, I used to drink LOADS of tea and coke. When I was PG I switched to caffeine free coke, not quite the same but gives you that fizz hit when you need it. I switched to decaf tea, but still had 1 caffeine tea in morning - couldnt wake up without it! Didnt drink or smoke at all.
Whilst doing IVF no smoking, have switched to decaf tea completly but will have coke when I need it- perhaps twice a week. Have had alcohol whilst DR but nothing major. Stop all alcohol during stimms. My theory is that you should do what your confortable with. My first IVF cycle I tried to do everything by the book, and deprived myself of things I enjoyed but had BFN, so this time I figured if I get a balance and still do 'some' things I enjoy and am feel less deprived by more happy then surely that should make for a better outcome? Not sure on what's 'correct' but thats just what felt right for me. I guess I feel quite strongly now that I still got to have a life, right?

Bluebell how are you doing?

AFM feeling bit better about things today after a VERY long sleep. Just think, what will be, will be....


----------



## Nicky37

Kulaikulai, I think you are right. Do what you feel comfortable with and don't deprive yourself of everything nice. My last cycle I went totally decaf and missed so much my proper syringe cup of tea after dinner, it was like not having a cir after dinner if you're a smoker (I gave up 7 years ago but still remember!). I gave up booze about a month before treatment, but, I became addicted to BLT sandwiches and lemon cheesecake when I was stimming so made the most of them and didn't feel guilty.
Kula make sure you have tons of protein this weekend, lots of chicken and stuff and brazil nuts. Good luck for Monday.
AFM, had a scan last week and they couldn't find anything wrong or anything to explain the continuous bleeding although strangely I have had 2 days with nothing now although having af pains so no doubt I will be bleeding again before the weekend is out. I got blood tests on Monday coz I have been so washed out and worriling my hair has been falling out in clumps tor last 3 weeks.
I can't really see us doing ivf again although can't quite give up on the dream yet although I am still very much enjoying my red wine and feel a little happier that I could be satisfied with just my hubby and doggie. It's a tough one really. If we won the lottery that would solve everything!!
Congrats on the scan RosieP and I do understand about the worrying but you are over the major hurdle of first trimester so think positive thoughts now.
Hi Bluebell, wibble, babyjellybelly, darlbag and Leeanne xxxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Well done it prostnap jab done! Bring on the dr! 

Feeling bit down went to bonfire at friends last night and was really looking forward to it. But ended up being the only one without kids there and to top it off 6 week old was also there so had to listen to birthing and breast feeding stories. Really depressed me and could nt even drown my sorrows as was driving and staying teetotal. Luckily dh took me out today we had a good cycle and he is making me dinner.  So slightly better but really hate being in those situations especially when just want to scream my kid should be here too! 

Hope you all had better weekend xxxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Babyjelly..... Sorry you feel down. You got through though and good news about DR. Keep positive, difficult at times I know. You are heading closer to your dream  

Bluebell x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanx blue bell xx


----------



## rosiep

Hang on in the Babyjelly baby - really might not be long till it is your turn.  

Had an almost identical experience at bonfire night last year.  It is rubbish.  

Kulai - all the best for EC tomorrow.  xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Good luck Kula for EC. Hope your lining is lovely       

Bluebell x


----------



## leanne9373

Wow so much activity again, I have been watching from afar, I love following all your journeys

Kulai - Hope you EC goes well, and you sort out the queries over your lining

Babyjelly - I really feel for you, Hope you are feeling better, I know how frustrating it is

Nicky37 - It's so hard to say never again isn't it.  A lottery win really would be the answer to my prayers at the moment too, hope you are feeling ok

Bluebell - Hope you are feeling good

AFM still feeling rubbish ladies, hence the lurking and very little messages.  Still watching all your news though, and waiting for all those BFP's   .  I'm still at the stage when I cry when my AF arrives, this was our first month of not even trying, DP seems to have gone off me.  We went out for dinner on Saturday but communication between us is still very difficult, I think we are both too upset to talk.  So we are just going through the motions of life but all a bit tense.  It's really difficult to move forward when you were expecting a different life journey, we just assumed we would have a child together at some point.  I guess we will come to terms with it at someday, Each time I ovulate I can't help thinking that's another egg gone   .
Anyway, moan over.   for some good news from all you lovely ladies to cheer me up xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Helo ladies,

Nicky, babyjelly and leanne, I know exactly what you're feeling. Big hugs to you ladies. Just keep believing that our time will come. I know it's hard sometimes, but if it can work for some then why not us?

Bluebell how are you feeling? Is OTD next week?

RosieP how are you? So nice to hear your updates.

Darlbag hope you're getting big and fat!

AFM, well I had EC yesterday they collected 10 eggs and got the call this morning that all 10 have fertilized. DH sample was 35 ( highest it's ever been!) so we didnt need to do ICSI and should get a cheque in post for refund for ICSI bit ( aprox £1k ) Bad news is that I wont make it to transfer this time  
Lining was 6 ( last time was 5 so dont understand why they let it go to transfer last time!) so they have frozen all embabies, 11 in freezer now. I have to have hysteroscopy as suspected ashermans syyndrome from ERPC 2 years ago. Bloody annoyed that this wasnt done before starting IVF ( £6k down the pan!) or at least done after first failed cycle and before second cycle ( another £5k almost down the pan!) This will delay us for another 3-4 months. Grrr. Well I guess the upside is that I might not have to do collection again ( never say never!) and can do frozen cycle next year. So now I just have to wait for appointment letter to come through from local hospital. So disapointed. Upside is a VERY MERRY christmas this year!

Hope everyone else is getting on ok. xx


----------



## rosiep

Ah, Kulai - mixed blessings indeed.  So glad that DH count was so good and that all 10 fertilized.  How annoying though that they didn't look into this earlier.  Still, try to keep positive - 11 embies in the freezer is bloody good!!  Like you say, maybe no more EC for you and if you can just hang on a few more months, once they sort out your lining then it should really improve your chances.  And you've got 11 chances!!  

Hope the wait is bearable.  Just enjoy Christmas in the meantime as best as you can.  xxxxxxx


----------



## rosiep

Oooh, forgot to say - spend that £1000 on something lovely for you and DH  nice break away or something - you deserve it.  Be good to yourself.


----------



## leanne9373

Kulai - What fab news, all those frozen embies, I shall have to stick around now to find out how you get on. Would be great if you didn't have to do EC again.

AFM decided I'm not ready to give up.  DP now religiously taking all his drugs, lined up by me morning and evening lol, Fertilaid, Count Boost and now Motility Boost thrown into the mix.  We have managed to get from 14 million to 37 million sperm, so he is now officially 'normal' on sperm count, so my little angels are telling me that's a positive sign so i'm keeping on going.    I have an interview on Friday, finally for a part time job, if that comes off then it will give me something else to focus on too, and I can save up for another cycle    xxx


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi Rosie and Leanne - thanks for messages.
Rosie I a had decided that if I was not going to be pg this christmas then I will have a new year party for our friends at our house this year. So I will throw myself into planning that and that will give me some focus. I hadnt thought about the cheque- what a great idea. I thought I would just put it back into the IVF fund for the frozen cycle. So I have booked tickets for cirque de soleil today ( the good seats!)! I will give them to DH for his Christmas present - although I dont think this is something he would choose to do for himself  
Leanne, yes keep in touch wont you? I am so glad you have not given up hope. If DH is in normal then yous till have a chance! Keep going hun. Perhaps a cheeky trip to Anne Summers around OV time, and then ...pounce  

Not sure that I will have much more to report in the next few weeks but will update when hysteroscopy apt comes through. In the meantime I will be lurking and reading your updates. Especially you Bluebell - I have a fab feeling about you...

Take care of yourselfs ladies- gonna treat myself to a glass of wine! xx


----------



## kulaikulai

p.s Leanne- good luck for interview hun. Whats the job?


----------



## bluebell1

Evening ladies..............


Kula - fab news... 10 snow babies       Although no transfer, think of it as one step closer    

You have made the mixture but now need to get the oven right!  Thats how I see mine, it helps going forward.  

FET's can be more successsful as you are more relaxed, less drugs etc so it's all good.

Leanne... Fab    news. Good luck with your interview  

AFM.... been to clinic today for gestone injection. Glad to get out and about. 

Estrogen patch on butt hopefully to keep hot flushes away.  Will be 6dp 3dt tommorow. Yayyyyy............................

Boobs a bit veiny, Af pains this morning for an hour but other than that not much else goin on.

Haven't joined the 2ww thread as can get a bit obsessive symptom spotting. Feel at lot more relaxed this time  

Spk to you soon

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Kk well done but you must have very mixed feelings xx

Bluebell don't blame u symptom spotting the worst! U got full two weeks off am seriously think about taking too. Got ec/e week as hols but go said happy to give me sick note if required! Not really sure which is best. But do tend o get myself quite stressed at work s think might be bored but better environment! 

Ooh Leanne hope it goes well. Never say never! But good to have a break from it. feel. Really benefited from it over the summer. X

Rosiep, darlbag please Let us know how ur getting on. Sure others will agree not offended and just dead excited for you! Xx

Feeling bit brighter just fed up weekend but now planning for next few weeks and having a rest from work and giving all to this time! 

Bjb xx


----------



## leanne9373

Morning ladies,

Kulai - LOL Ann Summers, to be honest i'm not sure he would notice, not going to be easy getting him back into baby making mode, but i'll give it a go !  I think a few glasses of wine and a chilled out Christmas will be great for you, get you all relaxed for your snow babies next year, keep checking in so we know how you are getting on.  The job is a part time Accounts Admin position, I'm really nervous, it's been years since I have had an interview as I was working for a family business before.  But I thought part time would give me something else to focus on but still leave me enough time and energy for    !!!

Babyjelly - Thank you !  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a natural BFP but plan b will be another treatment cycle, but haven't told DP that yet lol

Bluebell - I'm so excited for you and keeping everything crossed, i'm back to checking in here every day now, I have the bug again !

AFM we had the 'talk' last night, and it's all systems go for a few months on the natural cycle, DP is drugged up again with all his herbal stuff and I have my ovulation sticks at the ready.  I definitely think it's worth trying naturally for a bit longer, especially as the pills seem to have improved DP's sperm count, we need to concentrate on the motility now, but he is now on the Motility Boost pills as well as the Count Boost.  If nothing works naturally at least we will be in tip top shape for another IVF cycle in a few months time.  
I'm off to have my hair cut and highlighted this afternoon, got to make an effort, ovulation is due early next week, all this trying to conceive naturally is exhausting, so better go limber up lol !
Fingers crossed for all of you


----------



## Darlbag

Hi Everyone  
Kulai - Well Done on having 10 ice babies   
Sorry that you are not getting transfer right now. Glad your planning a very merry xmas  
Bluebell - Hows the 2ww going? 
Leanne - Praying you get your natural miracle   Hope you enjoyed getting your hair done today.
Babyjelly - Well done on starting DR. I really have everything crossed for everybody!
Rosiep - Glad scan went well. 
Hi Nicky, hope your Okay.
AFM - Not much to report here. Off today so I am sitting watching Jezza. Undercover chav right here  
Im really glad the thread is active again, I have missed you all


----------



## bluebell1

Afternoon lovelies.....................

Darl -  Glad your doin well. Hows the bump  

Leanne - Glad there is Plan B, hope the hair looks good!!!!!

Baby jelly - Is EC end of week did I see? Then you can join the madness  

Rosiep - Hows you and bump ?

Nicky -  Hope you feeling better x

AFM ...  nearly one week down  Whoop Whoop ....................  Am gettin out and about more this time. Time going quicker, less time to Dr Google  

See ya lovelies xxxx


----------



## rosiep

Am loving loving loving having us all back together!!!!  

Bluebell - seriously - I have good vibes about you this time.  I really do.  I actually think that some light af pains are a good sign.  I had these loads the month I got pregnant and for about 6 weeks afterwards.  

Leanne - so lovely to hear from you - glad you and DH have made a decision.  Best of luck for the job as well .  Your jiggy jiggy chat makes me smile.  I can't actually remember now the last time we   !  I honestly am completely off it!  Poor old DH!  

Baby jellybaby - you are so lovely - thank you for asking about bump.  Don't want to go on really as I know if we were still trying I wouldn't want to listen to pregnant women's moans and groans!  But thank you anyhow.  I'm fine - although I have a condition called painful bladder syndrome which has flared up and causing lots of discomfort and pain but otherwise all is well.  15 weeks on Sunday.  Wishing you super luck for EC.  Not long to go now.

Darl - are you mahoosive!!  

Kulai - what a plan - have you been to see cirque de soleil before?  I saw them in Montreal - absolutely incredible.  You'll love it and so will DH (even if it's not really his thing).  Please keep us posted on how things go in the new year. 

Am so glad we are back on here      Sending you all lots of


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Agree with everyone's opinions lovely for us all to be talking again! 

Ec not till w/c 26th so some time yet. dr ing now. hopefully stimming starting about 17th

Rosiep doesn't sound good but will be worth it!

Well done bluebell one week to go. No early testing mrs! 

Darl really never watch jezza but found myself watching it mon, my day off. Was so amusing these people are all weirdos with nothing better to do!

Leanne how do you get him to take all the drugs?! My dh took some for about a week and complained gave him luminous wee and a headache so won't take them again! 

Kk hope your ok and treating yourself you deserve itxx

Afm long day. Decided to stop all caffeine today so decaf coffee before work they treated myself to decaf latte from costa. Really didn't do whati needed! So have been tired and terrible headache all day. Can't decide if lack of caffeine or dr or both! 

Any plans for the weekend girls? 

Bjb x


----------



## Darlbag

Bluebell - Hope the next week goes as quick as this one  
BJB - Yeah, you do get some belters on there. I could not air my dirty laundry on national tv thats for sure!
I try to watch it everytime I am off work, aren't I sad!

Bump is fine, I have just recently started getting a bump. I am not mahoosive yet though.
I think its because of the sickness.


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi ladies,

so so lovely to hear from you all and thank you for all your lovely messages.
Well I was meant to be going back to work today but decided against it so have been chilling out at home, watching Gems TV!
Unfortunately I was not up early enough for Jezza this am!

Bluebell - I know what you mean about 2ww wait and symptom spotting. I hope that we can all help to keep you sane on here.
BJB- good luck with EC, will be thinking of you and sending lots of vibes for lots of lovely eggys. If you can get the sick note then def take the time off. Keep going with the decaf. Once your body gets used to it the headaches go away. It's horrible at the time, but once you're through it you've done the hard work. God luck with it.
Leanne- good luck for tomorrow, do let us know how you get on. Hows the hair looking?
Darlbag- looking fwd to you getting fatter and fatter! Cute pic but can't see you very well. 
RosieP - not seen cirque before but really looking fwd to it. Cant wait to see DH's face when he opens the tickets. I did ask him last night how he felt about clowns! LOL!

AFM, coming to terms with the fact that treatments been delayed. I SOOO wanted to be pregnant this year. Guess it's just not my time. 
Back to work tomorrow and time to pick myself up, dust myself down, and get back on with it.

Will write more next week, so lovely to be back together again.

Have a lovely weekend ladies. xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hope tomorrow goes ok kk one day then weekend ! Xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Thanks BJB- hubby is trying to send me to bed so that I can get up ok for 6 tomorrow.
I feel like when I was 6 and it was the end of school holidays 'but I'm not tiiiired!!' I guess I will be at 6am tomorrow!

Happy weekend to you. xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Leanne- how did you get on today?


----------



## bluebell1

Hello ladies

Hope you are all well and having a nice weekend  

Been to clinic today for butt injection  .  Hot flushes are on their way I think so got some stronger estrogen tabs to go with the patches.

Got stronger Af pains today. She would be due tommorow normally  .

So tempted to test but will resist as ignorance is bliss.  

Tryin not to google Af pains in 2ww but not winning  , do it everytime!

Hope its the 3 beans snuggling up  

Much love
Bluebell x


----------



## rosiep

Oh my Bluebell - you show great restraint!!  Hoping my hardest that AF stays away and that af pains are a wee bit of implantation.  I got loads of AF pains and even bled for about half a day on my BFP so it could be a positive sign.  Lots of luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hey Rosie...

Thanks for that, good to know it can be good. Did they get more intense?  I will be 10dp 3dt tommorow  

Hope you are ok and bloomin  

Bluebell x


----------



## Darlbag

Bluebell - I got AF cramps all through 2ww & still get them now.
They can be a good sign. Praying hard for you xxx


----------



## rosiep

Hi Bluebell - well I got light AF pains for a few days beforee AF was due, then on day AF was due, normal, quite strong AF pains.  Started to bleed so just thought it was af.  Then by the evening of that day, bleeding just stopped.  Still had AF pains for a few days and then on and off for about the next 2 or 3 weeks. Like Darlbag, still get the occasional, heavy, achy AF pains even now.  Oh God I hope you are pregnant.xx


----------



## rosiep

Blooming I am not.  Very tearful as bladder pain is really bad and no sympathy from husband . Feel really stuck as there is nothing I can take to take the pain away and pretty terrified that it is only going to get worse as baby gets bigger and then even more terrified that birth will screw up my bladder good and proper.  Not that I'm moaning though!!!  Oh the joy of interstitial cystitis.


----------



## bluebell1

Ahh thanks folks...

Darl.... Good to hear from you. Thanks for advice, hope its a BFP!    Keep looking at the tests  

Rosiep..... Sorry its a rough road, men get away with it all don't they.  

Hope you feel better soon  

Bluebell x


----------



## Csp2

Wowzers- I turn my back and it's all going on on here!! Sooo good to hear from you all girls!!!

Bluebell- keeping everything possible crossed for you! Fantastic chance this time with 3 on board!! Well done you!

Kulai- frustrating you have to wait but 10 frosties!!! Wow!!! Such massive potential for the future!! You can go into the new year feeling incredibly positive!! X x 

Rosiep- delighted your scan went well! I still worried after mine although was told miscarriage rate down to 1-2% so so tiny!! From 16 weeks your midwife will find heartbeat- I recorded mine (sad!) do I could listen when I felt wobbly. Had lots of pains too but all ligaments and things stretching, bent double one day but was nothing! You will worry so I won't say don't but do think about all the positives too! X x 

Babyjellybaby- how's cycle going? Is it mid nov you EC? Keeping everything crossed x x 

Leanne- sounds like a fantastic plan! So happy you've made a plan and it all sounds Soo positive! Enjoy!! X x 

Nicky- lots of love and hugs hon. Sure whatever you finally decide will be right x x 

Darlbag - hi!!  

Afm 24 weeks and just put bump pic up. Doesn't look massively impressive but boobs up 3 cup sizes too so in proportion? Have low placenta so on a sex ban- poor DH! Massive hugs to all you girls- think about you lots and so pleased we're still all here x x x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hello Csp lovely to hear from u. Lovely pic! So exciting! 

Ec aiming for w/c 26th hopefully start stimming next weekend. Horrible dr headache today! 

Bjb xx


----------



## lisasimon1

hi ladys just a quick question please if you dont mind.

when everyone was on gonal f did any of you suffer with pains in ovary area? and in the back?


----------



## kulaikulai

hi CSP2- great to hear from you and thanks for your message. Very well timed as I'm having a bit of wobble today.
BJB- hows the decaffing going?
Buebell   for you- although I don't think you need it. How are you? Hope ok? Sending you lots of   and really hope it's the embies bedding in.
AFM- I've been really emotional the past 2 days which has really taken me by suprise. Like major PMT in shopping centre at DH and then crying in a coffee shop - Embarassing! I'm blaming the hormones! Boobs and nips still very sore. C'mon AF - can't believe I'm willing her on! LOL!
Will make apt for GP next week to find out about this hysteroscopy. I'll keep you all posted.

Big hugs, kulai. xx


----------



## bluebell1

Evening ladies........

CSP - Lovely to see your bump    Glad you are blossoming!

Kula - Sorry for your wobble. It will be here before you know it  

Lisa simon - I only used it on one of my cycles and I can't remember having any different pain compared to other stuff I've used. I just would get generalised ovarian pain as everything expands! Drink plenty of fluids, hope you get more comfortable.

BabyJelly - Hope the headache has gone x

Hope everyone else ok  

AFM - Still in the game  

Still got cramping on and off. I went to church today, went last week aswell.  I haven't been for years but I think I need a bit of divine intervention!
I must say I had a lovely time after a good sing song and a quiet word with the big man. Anything helps!  

Had a look at my HPT in the drawer but quite like this pupo feeling and don't want to jinx it.

Big hugs
Bluebell x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Kk sorry ur feeling crap. All this time we don't want af but just a couple of times we will it to come and guess what no where! Typical! Xx

Decaffing going ok that's just more sleepy than usual and headaches think is mix of dr too though. It's a shame cos really enjoy a nice coffee! Have found Nero do a great decaf cappachino so will treat myself! 

Hey bb no testing! Wait it out sure the cramping is just settling in pains! When's otd? 
Headaches still there but had kip this afternoon not sure will sleep tonight now. Keep having really vivid dreams that wake me up in night. Good old dr! 

Sorry Lisa never had it so can't help

Afm Well after teetotal night out was designated driver. Got back in car after lovely birthday meal. Car wouldn't start! Two hours later towed home by green flag! Tried it this morning and starts! Typical! 
Just settling down for jungle! Well looking forward to it xfactor not really doing it for me! 
Dildo cam thurs for dr scan great birthday pressi to look forward to ! 

Hi to everyone else!

Bjb x


----------



## Darlbag

Kulai - Sending you huge hugs xxx
Bluebell - Not long until OTD. Your doing so well resisting POAS! No need to call in   xx
BjB - Wow, dildo cam on your bday, love it   Hope you enjoyed your meal. My birthday next weekend, so excited for a meal with friends.
LisaSimon - I stimmed with Gonal F & remember feeling all sorts of aches & twinges. It will be your follies growing probably xx
Leanne & Nicky - Hope your both well & have had a nice weekend xx


----------



## leanne9373

Blimey, I have some catching up to do again !

BabyJelly - I put all the drugs out on the side for him every morning and evening and he just takes them, if I don't put them out, he doesn't take them !  Thankfully he doesn't complain about any side effects, it does make bright yellow wee but he just says it's his body getting rid of whatever it doesn't need. How are you getting on with the decaf?  DP went to decaf coffee over 6 months ago now, and he says now he can't tell the difference and if he has caffeine now he is buzzing lol

Kulai - Job interview went well I think.  They were interviewing 6 people in total, the last 2 are today, then they are going to call 2 back out of the 6 for a second interview.  I should know tomorrow if I have made it to the final 2 or not.  Very pleased with my hair, not a grey one in sight now lol.  Sorry you don't get to have your BFP this year, but look at it as a positive, 2012 had some negatives, 2013 will be your year  .  Hope you are feeling better after your coffee shop breakdown, I have been having loads of episodes like that recently, DP has now started saying 'what you crying for now' lol

Csp2 - Great to hear from you again.  Bump looks very tidy  , lovely to see.  Hope all is going well with you

Rosie - Sounds like you are having a right old time of it, can't you take anything for the pain ?

Bluebell - Crossing my fingers so tight for you I have no blood flow lol

Darlbag - Heeellllllooooo 

AFM after a rocky few weeks I think we are back on track.  Tablets being taken, peeing on sticks for ovulation in full force, jiggy jiggy on the calendar lol.  Had to laugh today, thought I would share this with you all, after scheduled  we went to tesco, DP is off today, I sneezed unexpectedly and to put it politely what was supposed to be swimming up suddenly shot out, said to DP OMG your   have just escaped, he then say's 'that's charming, you may have just sneezed out our baby' , so glad after all this time we can still laugh about these things  
Waiting to hear about the outcome of the job interview.  Got a school reunion this weekend, so trying to lose 2 stone in 5 days lol.


----------



## Darlbag

Leanne - Fingers crossed you get called back for second interview  
PMSL at your Tesco situation  
I often wonder if we will have a school reunion one day, how fun lol xx


----------



## rosiep

Oh Leanne, how you amde me laugh (and nearly wet myself).  2 stone in 5 days!! So funny.  Fret not about the  .  The best get there in 20 minutes, and you'd be doing pretty well to get to Tesco in that time! At least you are getting jiggy.  Oh my poor DH! 

Bluebell - when oh when is OTD??  I think about you every day and so want to know the outcome.  

Leanne -unfortunately, medical science hasn't found a cure for an inflamed bladder during pregnancy.  Will just have to soldier on.  Have felt a teeny bit better today though so that's good. 

Bjb - ooh you lucky lady. Give my love to dildo cam.  

CSP -  Lovely to hear you are doing so well.  Am slightly concerned that I look as big as you and am only 15 weeks!  In the evenings I just balloon!  I like to think of it as baby, but alas, I think it is mostly cheese.


----------



## bluebell1

HELP...................................

Been to clinic for injection, when got back caved and POAS. Just one of those paper ones they give you at clinic....

and I think there is a very faint second line, i keep checking and its still there!

DH at work, doesn't know.  Please don't let my mind be playing tricks with me. It wasn't my first wee, about my 3rd of the morning.

Going to boots to get a first response. Please please don't be cruel figment of my imagination.

I am 12dp 3dt today so hopefully its true.  i haven't took my coat off yet, the dog thinks i am nuts.

        

Will keep you posted. Shakin as I type xxxxx


----------



## Darlbag

Omg Bluebell! Eeeek sounds like a BFP. I got a faint line so had to buy a digital test as I thought my mund was playing tricks lol. Ahhhh cant wait to hear back from you xxx


----------



## leanne9373

OMG Bluebell, I'm on the edge of my seat here, hurry back !!    xx


----------



## bluebell1

Oh blimey......

There is a faint second line on a first response..........................

Am shakin....... dare I believe that its a BFP....    DH not back till later..... My head is gonna burst.......

STILL got my coat on!  What am I going to do for the next 7/8 hours till he gets back??

Have googled faint lines already?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please be true xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leanne9373

OMG a line is a line, no matter how feint.  Keep that coat on and go and get a digital one, the suspense is killing me   .  I'm soooooo excited for you !  xx


----------



## bluebell1

I know...... I am still shakin. Have got a digital one but thought better brew up a good fermented wee!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't want to waste it as only got one    I keep checkin the line is still there and it is......... I feel like I am dreaming.

Have had Af pains on 2ww but were more prominent last nite so had a bit of a wobble. Thats why i tested, to end the torture. Now its even worse as I am scared its wrong. Get a grip  

Bluebell
x


----------



## leanne9373

Keep calm, deep breaths lol
I had pain, bleeding, all sorts with both my pregnancies so try not to focus too much on the symptoms, easier said than done I know.  Good idea to wait a while, don't drink anything lol
Fingers crossed really tight for you     xx


----------



## rosiep

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarh Bluebell - this is sooooooo exciting!  I just shed a little tear of joy for you!!    Get that digital test ASAP.  MAYBE YOU'RE HAVING THREE!!! Oh how ironic that would be!    LET us all know ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bluebell1

Ahh thanks Rosiep...

Just done another FER and there is still a feint second line, wee not as concentrated as had drunk a bit. So 3 tests can't be wrong, can they?

Waiting for DH to drive back from Leeds, 2hrs, hurry up. He knows nothing. I've always dreamt of seeing his little face when I tell him  

Can't function, googling feint FER pictures like a woman posessed  

I keep looking at the tests to check    

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

Bluebell x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Eek so excited for you bluebell sounding very 'positive' xx


----------



## kulaikulai

OMG BLUEBELL- you so deserve this, keep thinking positive!
Have you told DH? Have you done digi?
OMG! I'm so excited!!!
Keep us updated- please!

Will do personals later! xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Congrats Bluebell I don't think 3 tests can be wrong!


----------



## bluebell1

Evening folks......

Well Dh finally arrived at 8pm, stuck on the motorway.  I gave him a hug and whispered in his ear, "You are gonna be a Daddy".
He is still in shock, bless.  He is very sensible though and very cautious. We will test again with morning wee wee       

Still can't believe it could be true.  This is even more torturous than 2ww  

Thanks for everyones good wishes.

Hope my luck passes over to all the tuesday club! and beyond  

Will keep ya posted xxxx

Bluebell x


----------



## Darlbag

Bluebell - I am over the moon for you both. Already looking forward to tomorrows update.
Lots of love & luck xxx


----------



## kulaikulai

Blubell   So happy for you, big big huge congrats on your BFP  
Very excited for you and this next stage in your journey.
Update us again with morning wee wee.

Massive hugs bluebell. xxx


----------



## Csp2

BLUEBELL!!!!!! Aaarrrggghhhh!!! That's totally amazing!!!!! I am completely thrilled for you both!!!!                  

Let us know how digital one went!! Massive (but gentle) hugs and kisses x x x


----------



## leanne9373

Bluebell - what fab news to wake up to, I bet you and DH didn't sleep last night. I'm out most of the day today but will log in as soon as I can to see your morning update. I hope your digital result is everything you dreamed of and more. Big hugs for you xx

AFM still haven't heard about the job, so off Christmas shopping with my friend today to take my mind off it all.  How is everyone today?


----------



## bluebell1

Afternoon folks.......

You were right leanne, we didn't sleep much. Up testing again at 2am  . Still a feint line on FER. Decided not to do a CBD as I have googled them and they seem not as reliable for early testers. Don't want to see 'NOT PREGNANT'. 

I am quite happy in my First Response bubble.  

So thats, 4 FER and a clinic test, all BFP.  The woman in boots thinks I am crazy. Lucky its 3for 2 on FER at mo in there.

Don't think I will believe it until clinic confirm it tommorow.

Thanks for everyones kind wishes

Spk soon
Bluebell x


----------



## kulaikulai

Blubell- faboo news! Yes good job they are on offer!
Please do keep us updated on clinic news- am just SO excited for you!

Leanne- any job news? How were the shops!


----------



## rosiep

Totally made up for you Bluebell!!    Keep us posted as soon as you've been to that clinic.  I am so pleased for you.  Shed another happy tear for you and your DH!!!  Very impressed by how you broke news to DH!!  

Hope everyone else is well. 

AFM - Bladder pain is going!  woop woop.  Counting the work days till I can leave school (for the first time in 30 years).  77. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi girls. Well done bluebell! Rosie glad to hear ur feeling better. Hi to everyone else too x

So went for my birthday dildo cam and I have an adhesion on my womb, a cyst on one of my ovaries and my lining has not thinned at all! So basically no where where I need to be!

I had thinning issues last time but they still did it am wondering now if they should have really but just wanted to get NHS go out of the way!

So would be pleased to hear from anyone who has not dr'd on prostnap? Or is it just me! 
My concern is why did they not see this adhesion previously? So on my nurses scan or the ten I had on my first round! She also mentioned I might not be ovulating properly which obviously answers more question but we though dh was the issue but now could be us both! Feel quite frustrated as though would just do fine on this go! 
So got to wait for next af in two weeks then get rescanned and see what's happening. Said might have to do d& c too. Please share your thoughts and experiences know this is the best place to get information!

Hubby is taking me birthday shopping (he hates shopping) bought me a lovely bouquet of flowers and am now going to treat myself to a drink tonight which I wasn't going to do.

Sorry for me post 

Bjb xx


----------



## bluebell1

Morning ladies

            


Well its official........ I got my                

Went to clinic this morning and got it confirmed. Got to go back at 2pm to sort out my drugs, injections etc.

Just to say.... Thankyou for all your support, you are all amazing.

Don't ever give up your dream, it will happen. After 6 icis's I can say each one was a learning curve for the next, even when I have cried on the bathroom floor with BFN after BFN. Its not IF but WHEN.  I know the next weeks and months and will be testing but I am living for the moment and telling everyone that.......  I AM PREGNANT  !!!!!!!!!!!!.

Much love and luck and will keep ya posted.

Bluebell x


----------



## wibble-wobble

big congrats Bluebell


----------



## kulaikulai

Rosiep- great news that you're feeling better!

BJB- sorry to hear this, big hugs to you. I appreciate how frustrating it is for you, as this is what they suspect is wrong with me too and abandoned this second cycle for (although my lining is too thin!) and the op that I am waiting to have is to see if I have adhesions. Why oh why they couldnt do this before I had my first cycle I dont know! I dont have any experince of DR on that drug as I was injecting buserelin and that seemed to work fine to get me to DR and thin my lining -perhaps too thin?!
I really hope that you can get some answers soon - enjoy that wine tonight in themeantime sweets. xx


----------



## kulaikulai

WELL DONE BLUEBELL.

Thanks for your updates and positivity and support back!
I hope you will still keep in touch with us all.

Masssive hugs to you -told you I had a good feeling about you this time didnt !


----------



## sydneygirl

Hey ladies,

One of the old crowd just popping in to say:

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS BLUEBELL!!!!!!!

If there was ever an inspiration for strength and determination you are surely it. I pray you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

My DH and I have decided against any more tx and it feels wonderful to have that invisible shoulder boulder disappear but I love keeping up to date with how everyone is doing.

I wish you all luck and love on your journeys xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Thanks...

Kula/Sydney Girl.........  Thanks for your kind wishes, I keep filling up everytime I read them  

Sydney- Its the hardest journey I have ever been on and I know the ride is gonna get rougher!    I admire your decision as I know only too well how it consumes your life. Pray you get a miracle natural BFP  . Much love x

Kula.... Your turn next from the Tuesday club! 

Baby J ....... I had my 3rd cycle abandoned after down regging due to them finding a polyp so had to go in 2 wks later for a d&c. Was completely gutted at the time. Felt like I had wasted loads of time.
A D&C may be good as it almost provides a new blank canvas to start on.  

Keep going, you WILL do it.  

Lots of


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Wahoooooooo well done blue bell! 

Glad to hear sounds pretty or all and like you say better to be 'match fit'

Hey kk you can have some of my lining!! Yes I agree why have they to found this earlier but as long as they can fix it and we can aim for our bfp in the future! 

Hey Sydney girl lovely to hear from you

Well a new handbag fixes everything! Haha! Hubby very well behaved on shopping trip and took me for afternoon lunch was lovely!

Bjb xx


----------



## Darlbag

Bluebell - I am so so chuffed for you. Massive congrats to you and hubby
XxX


----------



## rosiep

What a journey......

Bluebell, this is the most brilliant news and has made my day. It is really inspirational that after all you've been through you've got your BFP. I completely think you should be celebratory. I know it is a long road (and I really don't practise what I preach) but enjoy it and enjoy telling people that you are pregnant. Live for all the happy times! Yipeeeeee. xxxx p.s when's your early scan?

BJB - What a pain. Hope that this doesn't delay things for too long - but as others have said, at least you will start off all sparkly and new. Keep with it - you'll soon be doing a bluebell!! Sorry, can't help regarding DR as was also on Buserelin.

His Sydneygirl. Nice to hear from you!

Well I know this has been said before and I know I say it after a mircale BFP so perhaps my outlook is slightly skewed, but......

_Life is not about waiting for the storm to pass, it is about learning to dance in the rain._


----------



## leanne9373

Morning ladies,

Well Bluebell , so happy for you and DH, you must both be absolutely over the moon, and what a journey.  Hope you will still stick around and let us know how you are doing  

Babyjelly - Sorry you are having such a rubbish time, keep going, we can't give up until we all have a BFP.  Hope you had a lovely birthday

Kulai - No news on the job yet, so not sure that is a good sign, however, I'm telling myself that the reason is because i'm not meant to work because I will be getting pregnant soon    , lets hope it's all happening for a reason.  Shopping was good, had lunch with a friend, I have my mum coming to stay next week so doing real full on Christmas shopping on Wednesday and Thursday.  How are you feeling ?

Sydney - Nice to see you, must have been a hard decision to make  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing well, great to have so many of us back on here.

AFM it's jiggy jiggy week here, typically DP is on 12 hour shifts, poor man, so last thing he is interested in is me jumping him when he gets in.  Having to work a bit harder this week and dust off the old sexy lingerie, clearly it has shrunk in the drawer, but as long as I don't breathe I'm ok lol.  I keep texting him telling him to drink plenty of water, and I have been putting his tablets out on the side for him morning and night so he doesn't forget to take them.  I have really bad ovulation pain today and the sticks are showing a very dark line so i'm ripe and ready to pop.  I won't give up for as long as I keep ovulating.  Just got to get his little   swimming in the right direction !


----------



## bluebell1

Morning Ladies...............

Hows everyone doing?  

Baby Jelly - being thinking of you, how are you? Whats the next step?  

Leanne - Hope the   is going well  

RosieP - Hope your bladder is behaving and you fell more comfortable  

Kula -  Hope you are getting the oven ready for your ready bubs from Iceland.   that this is your time x

Darl - Hope you look like a xmas pud  

Sydney - How are you honey?

CSP - Hope you are well  

Sorry If I have forgotten anyone. Big   to ya.

AFM -  Going to see GP today to confirm BFP. She will be so excited as she has been so supportive throughout. Her husband is my NHS gynae who hopefully will be my consultant on this pregnancy. NEVER EVER thought I would be walking into the surgery to do this. 

Still early days, the knicker watch gets even worse and every twinge is nerve racking but I am going to enjoy it and hope they are very sticky.
Go to the clinic twice a week for Gestone injections which is quite nice as don't feel out on a limb on my own.

I am off for another 2weeks now!  I know!    I am a radiographer so can't do a lot of the jobs and also D&V is rife on the wards at the mo so both DR and work have said stay away. Suits me. Another 2ww of a different kind. 

All friends and family know now as I had to tell work. There was a lot of screaming and crying    My neice, bless, said "Isn't she a bit old" to my sister. Out of the mouths of babes. 

I will be nearly 43 when I pop so am a bit worried, especially if its triplets  

What will be will be. Just so happy to have made it this far.

Follow your dreams ladies

Much love 

Bluebell & Bump(s) ? xxxxx


----------



## kulaikulai

Hello ladies!

So much action on here again, great stuff!

Special hello to Sydneygirl- so nice to hear from you again!

Hope you're all doing well and getting ready for the festive season.

Well AF came along on Sunday and boy was she evil this time round!
I didn't expect it to be so bad as I didn't get to transfer this time and as my womb lining was thin I didn't expect there too be much BUT OMG! What a nightmare that turned out to be. I had to take Monday off work! I don't think I've ever before called in sick and said 'sorry I can't come to work today- I have my period!' Anyways It's all a bit calmer now and I am looking forward to becoming a bit more human after the next week and really start on Christmas!

Have a lovely weekend ladies and please do keep posting as it's so nice to hear all your news. xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey girls!

Kk that doesn't sound good hope u Ok! Good excuse for duvet day on a Monday though! Shows what the drugs do to our bodies! Bought my first pressi but really need to start the Xmas shopping too!  Got much to do?

Hey bluebell hope your gp was excited for u! What do the gestone injections do? Will be having prosgesterone when I get there this time. Similar thing? Thanks for asking see below!

Hey Leanne hope. Got jiggy ok! He he! Loved the bit about the drawer shrinking your lingerie. Must admit put a few pounds back on too!

Hey darlbag, wibble, rosie, Sydney and anyone else I've forgotten! 

Afm well felt like crap last week and really doubting the whole will we ever get there thing! Was told to wait for af which assumed would be beginning of dec so decided few drinks in order and actually had a lovely weekend. However bad af pains and seem to have  tmi alert ! starting losing blood again so hopefully now doing its thing. Was told to ring when came on again so will ring Monday and guess they may want me to scan me next week. So massive fingers crossed! In mean time taking it out on dh bless him seem to have pmt all over again. Hence the comment of what the drugs do to our bodies! Hopes are up again but Sod's law will fall over Xmas period and will need to coast as they close. Will see! 

Sat night decided not to drink so now teetotal not drinking caffeine and trying to diet again! Can't say I am not trying! Will be worth it. I Hope! Going to so see friends who know all about it and are so supportive so can relax and have a bit of fun! Ooh and hoping to catch a bit of robbie on tv to it! 

Bjb xx


----------



## kulaikulai

HI BJB,

Glad you let your hair down a bit and had few drinks. Hope bleed is not too bad for you.
How did the phonecall go?


Bluebell- where are you? How are you?


Hello to all you ladies out there. xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hello Lovely ladies  

Hope you are all well  

Got my scan on Friday, hope the bubs have stuck around  

Got an 'Earlybird' midwife appt tommorow and my booking in apt 5 dec. It still doesn't feel real. Once I have had the scan I will feel better.

I think November was a lucky month as 50% of the ladies on the Nov thread have a BFP! Wow  

Sending you lots of  

Bluebell x


----------



## kulaikulai

Thanks Bluebell, really good to hear from you. How are you feeling? Do you have symptoms? I know some ladies have loads and others none, so just wondered which camp you fell into?
Hope you're not going too   on CKW. Wow, scan on Friday you must be really excited! Hope that all goes well for you- I am sure it will.

AFM I have been looking into acupuncture for my next cycle. It's expensive - but then again so is IVF! And if it will improve my chances then I am def willing to give it a go. Looking at having initial session just before xmas and then start once per week in new year. Should get my hysteroscopy referal through by then.

Also wanted to share with you all, I was doing some digging around on here and found a full moon spell. I have never been into doing spells before but thought- well what have I got to lose?! Talked to DH about it and he will do it with me if only to humour me - bless him. Anyway I think the full moon is tomorrow ( although it does look very big tonight!), and as you say Blubell November is a lucky month so if anyone else fancies a go then let me know!

p.s I didnt save the link so will have another hunt for it now.

Lots hugs,
kulai xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Here is the link to the spell - go to the first page:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141516.0

I think the thread is called full moon magic spell

Good luck ladies!
xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Brilliant news! Cyst has gone lining thinned everything looking normal. Start stimms tomorrow. Never thought I would get this excited but yippee! 

Kk hi - intrigued by the spell will be reading it! X

Hey bluebell bet ur so excited bout Friday ! Such a dream to see your bubba. Enjoy & try not to worry. Easy for me to say! X

Hello to everyone else hope all wrapped up on this cold miserable evening

Bjb x


----------



## bluebell1

Hello Lovelies.....

Kula - The spell sounds a good idea    Every little helps ( wait, is that Tesco  )    November is def a lucky month  

BabyJelly -            

Mr Banana is very happy about your lining! Happy stimming. Does that mean your OTD will be Xmas?    It will be a fab BFP xmas pressie.  

Leanne - Have you got out of bed yet?    

Yay. I have my official pregnancy notes. Hurry up Friday  

Pray for a full moon for you Kula x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks bluebell! Love bit of mr banana!

Not thinking about test date yet but prob Sod's law will be the big day! Too much hype! Could be excellent Xmas or really crap one! Trying to think positive but.......!

Xx


----------



## kulaikulai

BJB- great news! Best of luck with stimming sweety. xx

Bluebell thanks for prayers, best make sure I've got eggs at home. DO you think it matters if the are out of date?


----------



## bluebell1

Kula - Full moon tonight    Said a little prayer for all the girls. Hope your spell works      

Izzy wizzy lets get busy  

Bluebell x


----------



## kulaikulai

Thanks Bluebell! Did the spell- fingers x'd!
Will be thinking of you at scan tnrw.
Let us know how ( and how many! )you get on. xx


----------



## bluebell1

Well....

Devastated. No viable baby on scan. How many more knock backs? 

Was expecting him to say it was TWINS! In my dreams!

Stopping the meds  

Will be bacl later

Bluebell x


----------



## lisasimon1

oh bluebell

i am so sorry to read your news i know i dont comment on here very often but this is just so terriable i have no words to make you feel better and i will not pretend that i know what you are going  through i just hope i never find myself in the same situation as yourself as that is just so hard to take on board!! 

 

take time to heal and i am so sorry angain xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh Bluebell, what terrible news, my heart goes out to you.  

Sending you the hugest of hugs.  

Sue


----------



## rosiep

Oh Bluebell, bluebell, bluebell,  you poor thing - what a horrid horrid thing to have happened. I am so so sorry for you.  
Thinking of you tonight xxxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

So sorry bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky37

Sorry to read your news bluebell. So sorry xx take care x


----------



## wibble-wobble

So sorry Bluebell   life is so cruel


----------



## Darlbag

Bluebell - I am so sorry.   xxx


----------



## kulaikulai

Bluebell what sad news. I'm really sorry this has happened.
Big hugs to you sweety. xx


----------



## Csp2

Bluebell- I'm so so sorry. Sending you massive hugs lots of love x x c


----------



## kulaikulai

Bluebell . I'm just checking in to see how your doing and let you know I am thinking of you.


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Girlies....

Thanks for all your lovely kind thoughts  

I have emerged fairly unscathed from the vileness of the last few days  

Good therapy is to HOOVER      If it didn't move I hoovered it!

Looking ahead to 2013 and our 3 little snow babies.  Follow up appt in a couple of weeks to Plan Number 7 !

Number 7!!!!!!  How we have survived and not killed each other I will never know.  

On the plus side I have dyed my hair! Bye bye roots  

Now just got to rustle up a SuperMum outfit for our works doo  

We get a little close each time so am hoping 2013 is our year.

Ah well, didnt want to steel Kate Middletons thunder  

Onwards and upwards brave ladies xxxxxxx

Bluebell x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi girls hope ur all well and getting Christmassy! 


well one made to blast graded at 3aa (4 being the best) but as she was transferring was hatching and said upgraded to 4 aa. 3 that might progress and will check tomorrow to see if good enough to freeze.  
Eek! So now officially pupo!
Am quite overwhelmed as last time was such a crap round but this time so much more positive! My otd is 28th or that's when appointment at hospital is. seems like a long time? Really not sure when to test? Any recommendations? 

What's everyone else up to? 
feel like I have become a bit of a hermit and happy staying in! Looking forward to take me out and girls aloud on tv tonight! We're has the party girl gone?! 

Bjb x


----------



## bluebell1

Yay...........

Babyjelly - Congrats on been PUPO with a fab blast                       

Get cookin momma !

Where is everyone else?  "Earth to may Miracles, are you receiving?"  

Got my appt on tuesday to plan round 7  

Have a fab christmas lovelies xxxxxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanx good look for Tuesday xx


----------



## Csp2

I'm here!!

Jellybaby- 2 weeks sounds right to me? Both times I tested 1 day before Otd because I had some bleeding but both times test was positive! Don't test early- I think causes too much stress and uncertainty. Ill be keeping everything crossed for you! Sounds really positive so far... X x x 

Good luck for your appointment today bluebell- hope all goes well.

Love to all x x x x


----------



## Darlbag

Hey ladies
Hope your all well.
Bluebell - Hope you got on well today! Xx
BjB - Keeping everything crossed for you chick. Xx
Csp - Hiya xx


----------



## bluebell1

Happy Christmas Lovely ladies !

Hope all your dreams come true for 2013  

Lots of love

Bluebelle x


----------



## Darlbag

Merry Christmas to you Bluebell & all of the other fabulous ladies on here.
Let 2013 be full of good things and love for all of us.
Hope your all well.... XxX


----------



## Csp2

Happy Christmas gorgeous girls! May all your dreams true next year!! X x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey girls!

Same to u all, thank you for all your support this year!

All of us very much deserve a very merry Xmas and a happy 2013

Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin




----------



## bluebell1

Now thats just showing off Wrakgodin !   

Happy xmas to you x


----------



## Wraakgodin

That better, Bluebell?!!   If you can´t use flashing graphics at this time of year, when can you use them?!  

Sue


----------



## Csp2

Babyjellybaby - any news sweetie? Thinking of you!! X x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Ah thanks

Did a sneaky on weds and was bfp! However otd Friday and only very feint positive. 

They did bloods only came back at 38 and have been for second today just waiting for results tomorrow.

Was so happy and hopeful when saw bfp but now not so much. Been really ill all week with flu so not sure if that has had effect. Just got to wait for tomorrow now. 

Bjb x


----------



## bluebell1

OMG.... Babyjelly....

Keeping everything crossed for you xxxxx      

Bluebell x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks xx


----------



## Csp2

Jbj- fab news! Keeping everything crossed for more good news! Take care c x x


----------



## Darlbag

Bjb... I have everything crossed for you...

happy new year lovely ladies xxx


----------



## leanne9373

Happy New Year ladies !  I have returned  

I have been away from here for a while, manic time running up to Christmas with my boys home from school.  I have missed so much news!

Firstly, Bluebell I was so sorry to hear your news, it must have been heartbreaking for you, loving your positive attitude though, and cycle 7 to look forward to, we're all with you !

Lovely to see some pics on your profiles of your expanding bumps, I have a picture like that, unfortunately it is food not baby  !

As I have missed so much i'm sorry for lack of personals, but I hope we are all well and looking forward to continuing our journeys in 2013 together

AFM i'm on mammoth diet and detox now, so is DP. We are hoping that if we lose a couple of stone each we may just get that miracle BFP.  DP still taking all his drunks, the new Motility Boost should be kicking in now, so i'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## bluebell1

Yayy..... Leanne  

Great to hear from you. I was getting slightly worried.  

Babyjelly.... Hows it go today hon? xx  Hope all is well  


Bluebelle x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hcg dropped a little so not looking good. 

But want to test again Friday, haven't bled as on progesterone. Getting slightly frustrated as looks like hasn't worked but just prolonging the agony!

Not happy bjb xx


----------



## bluebell1

Oh BBJ....

  that its good news for you tommorow.  

Sending you lots of Tuesday club love xxxx

Bluebelle x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks hon. Just need a drink and a bath!!

How u bearing up? Hope u ok xx


----------



## Csp2

Bjb- still keeping everything crossed! How did you get on today? Big hugs x x


----------



## bluebell1

BJB.....

How's it gone today?

Thinking of you x

Bluebell x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks peeps

Really frustrated was there first thing and no results got to ring in morning. Rung 3 times today. Getting annoyed as paid for tx this time and certainly not feeling like a private patient......

More waiting! X


----------



## leanne9373

Morning ladies,

How are we all ?

Bluebell - How you feeling? ready to go again ?

Bjb - Any news ? Keeping everything crossed for you x

Darlbag - How are you ?  Not too long to go now

Csp - Hope everything is progressing well for you

Is anyone else still out there ?

AFM - Just ordered another batch of all our fertilaid drugs.  I have decided to take fertilaid for women now too.  Up until now I haven't been taking anything as I am ovulating regularly and my cycle is normal, but poor DP is still religiously taking all his so I thought I would show some moral support.  I really don't think we will be able to afford another treatment cycle so we are going all out with trying for the natural BFP.


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey Leanne ....and all the other lovely ladies

Thanks for all ur kind posts. Hcg dropped to 3 so defo chemical and to stop progesterone injections. AM heartbroken but wasnt meant to be. Have two frosties so hopefully can get another  bfp out of them and one that sticks!


Bjb x


----------



## bluebell1

Oh Babyjelly... 

I am gutted for you, know exactly how rubbish it feels. 

Take time to recover and it does get better (honestly). Think about your frosties and we may be May Miracles together again!

We are one step closer, just pray for a really sticky one next time  

Big big hugs xxxxxx

Bluebell x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks bluebell 

Had really down weekend lots of tears but dh really looked after me.

Sat night had a lovely piping bath and some bacardis! 

Looking forward now want to get back into exercise do a lot of cycling and walking and put on hold whilst going through treatment. Always gives me a more positive attitude and something to look forward to. Just hope the weather gets better! 

You thought of dates yet bluebell. I am thinking of leaving a couple of months need to get body back on track and think about something else. Really has taken over everything for last two months!

Hey Leanne you can do it! Ovulation strips and timing all the way! Think we might go that way a bit too.

Hello to all you other lovelies xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi babyjelly,

Fab HOT bath ! Yayyy.......................

I feel the same as you. You almost grieve for the time spent on fertility treatment. It eats away at you.

Gonna probably start April. Got to have an endometrial scratch before transfer so hopefully I will be extra sticky ! 

Hopefully be cycle buddies again  

Bluebell x


----------



## rosiep

BJB, you poor sausage.  Hope the tears are beginning to subside and glad DH is looking after you so well.  IVF really is hard to go through and I couldn't agree more with Bluebell regarding losing the time spent on treatment.  

BJB and Leanne, keep keep keep keep trying (obviously pretending that you're not) au natural while you are waiting for tx- you never never never know! 

CSP % Darlbag - am slightly concerned that I am 23 weeks gone and actually bigger than you both.  Flippin heck, even the sainsbury's delivery bloke said I was MASSIVE!  

I have developed the lovely condition of SPD and so my pelvis is compeltely knackered already.  But I really am not complaining and know how lucky I am just to be in this position.  

Got a letter from the embryology department to see if we want to carry on freezing DH's sperm (£160 A YEAR!!) We are going to do it, just in case, especially as DH's count was dropping like a stone last time we looked.  

Hope you are all okay and    to you all xx


----------



## Darlbag

Hello Friends  

BJB - Big hugs, hubby sounds like a great support. Hope you enjoyed your hot bath and bacardis.  
Bluebell - Good that you have a plan to go again. Your positivity is amazing  
Leanne - How are things?
Rosie - Sorry to hear about your SPD... Sounds very painful. Glad your doing well otherwise.
Im sure your not too huge...  

XXXX


----------



## Darlbag

Hello Friends  

BJB - Big hugs, hubby sounds like a great support. Hope you enjoyed your hot bath and bacardis.  
Bluebell - Good that you have a plan to go again. Your positivity is amazing  
Leanne - How are things?
Rosie - Sorry to hear about your SPD... Sounds very painful. Glad your doing well otherwise.
Im sure your not too huge...  

XXXX


----------



## Darlbag

PS Rosie - We also just got a letter about DHs sperm as its been stored for almost 10 years now.
We have decided to let them destroy it.


----------



## lisasimon1

hi ladies 

just a quick question did any of you ladies watch baby makers ? its so good that they are airing ivf but it is so sad and brings everything back  

how are all you ladies ?? xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi Lisa Simon read your sig and sorry x is devastating! I watched it this afternoon, made me cry lots as still raw! Was good programme though. My dh liked the masturbation rooms and asked why he only got room 4 and no tv when he went! Ha ha! 

Hey Darl yes thanks! And because its Tuesday and I can having a beer! Will get back on the wagon soon!

Hey Rosie lovely to hear from you! Glad to hear things going well, sorry your suffering. What's your dd? How exciting. Can believe the may lovelies are nearly there! 

Good you have a plan bluebell. Got to book our follow up yet.....think need bit more time before think of next rounds etc....

Bjb xx


----------



## lisasimon1

hi BJB thanks and i am sorry too i have seen you about and read your news but i just lurk really as i cope better so i didnt post when reading it as i am not sure where i read your post was you on the waiting on scans? as think it may have been there.. 
I was reading back my posts from when it all went wrong for me and try not to post much as im sure i come across as a bit of a loon and i get really obsessed with posting lol 

yeah that program made me cry too as like you think its a bit soon to be watching things like that but i still do it to myself as i have 1 born every minute ?? why do i do it lol  

xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Ha ha., that's one program I have never watched!

Xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hello Lisa, Rosie, Csp and darl  

Good to hear from you.

Lisa.. Sorry to read your news. Sending you a big  .  Its me, you and bjb then next. the 3 amigos.  

When are all you fat birds due    ?

Earth to Kula, are you receiving  Hope you are ok  

2013 is our year. The first set of may miracles will be popping out the bubbas and the second set will be joining them shortly!  

Hurry up April.

Bluebell x


----------



## lisasimon1

hi bluebell  

thank you as well and also sorry to read your news too   big   sent your way too 

but i am loving your comment on the 3 amigos   

but yeah i sure hope that you are right?? whats your next step? 

I have only just found the courage to change my pic didnt seam appropriate to have pee sticks up     

xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

How are you all doing?  It is good to find you all again.  I was under a different name when I was cycling with you all on my 2nd ICSI cycle.  I am now going to be starting my 3rd ICSI cycle tomorrow.  

Since I last cycled with you guys, we have changed clinics and I have also had a couple of polyps removed.  Anyway! We are ready to start again.

Bye for now.

p.s. now I have found you all again it will be nice to catch up with you all again.


----------



## bluebell1

hello flowerpot.... 

Good luck, 3rd time lucky  

What was your name on the thread before? 

Hope your new clinic gets you your dream.

Spk soon

Bluebell x


----------



## Csp2

Hi bluebell

I'm due 1 march- only 6 weeks left- unbelievable!

Sooo cold but am away at centre parcs this weekend with the girls so providing I get there will be lovely relaxing weekend.

Good luck bronwyn with your cycle!

Hope you're all staying safe in the snow x x x


----------



## bluebell1

CSP......

Dont go abseiling on your weekend away  

Have a fab time!

Bluebell x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Omg Csp only 6 weeks left! Eek bet ur so excited!

Bjb xx


----------



## leanne9373

Hello ladies
How are we all ?
Not much going on here, started my Fertilaid for women tablets now and i'm on a health kick.  I have just ordered myself an exercise bike in a moment of madness !  No excuse to blame not exercising on the weather now.
Csp - I can't believe you only have 6 weeks left, where did that time go ??
7 weeks until my 40th and I fear my eggs are drying up however, not giving up just yet !  DP must have one sperm that's not swimming backwards that might just make that journey.  No more IVF for us though, unless we win the lottery, so the natural way is the only way for us from now on.  I shall look forward to following all your journeys though
Any news ?
xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi all,

Had my EC on Thurs. and had 7 eggs retrieved, and out of these 7, 6 were injected using ICSI, and 5 and those fertilised.   Today on day 3 they are all still looking good, with them all having 9-12 cells, graded 1-2.  We should be receiving a phonecall in the morning, to let us know further progress, and the time and date of Transfer, but if everything goes smoothly we should have a blast transfer on Tues.  

Hope everyone is well?

xx


----------



## lisasimon1

Hi Dolphin

thats a good number and good luck for a blast transfer   you get your bfp xx


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks lis  

We had a phonecall this morning, and we were told that we'll be going to BLAST!!!! So a 5 day transfer it will be tomorrow.   

xx


----------



## lisasimon1

cngrats on blasties  and good luck with transfere xx


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks Lis  .


----------



## Dolphins

I am now officially PUPU, with a good quality blastocyst in.   Also got a picture of it, which is lovely.  

OTD is 11th Feb.

xx


----------



## lisasimon1

well done dolphin and good luck   

now lets hope you can stay sane xx


----------



## Csp2

Congrats dolphin!!! Fingers crossed x x s


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks CsP2.  

We have been told by the clinic today, that out of our remaining embroyos none are good enough to freeze.   So we only have 1 frozen embroyo from another clinic from 3 cycles.  This makes it even more important that this embryo makes it.      

xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Hello ladies! I'm baaack! 
Wow! SO much to catch up on. Firstly Happy New Year to you all. Wow catching up on all the news, sorry for all the heatbreaks and congrats on all the good news. I wont do personals this time around but know that I  am thinking of you all. 
Well just to updated you all I went in for my Hysteroscopy and endometrial biopsy ( remember my cycle had to be abandoned after EC owing to thin womb lining) on Jan 14. What pain!! OMG. If you ever need to go in for this procedure opt for pain relief. I had NO anasthetic! OUCH! It could be just me being a wimp though. Actually anyone else had it done? How did you find it? Anyway results came back on Monday as inconclusive and too scanty! Not sure what that means so called OFU and they recomended that I call them on Day 1 and book a day 7 scan and then cycle on this period if I want to! EH I thought I was not able to go ahead with any treatment until we know if there is a problem with endometrium?! So confused! 
Anyway as it goes I will book that in as Day 1 is next week- what have I got to lose?!
But I wont be cycling this month as off to Thailand for 10 days- woohoo! (DH family have an apartment there so we are meeting them out there) So earliest I will cycle will be March / April
Have started acupuncture this year too- hopefully this will help. Had about 4 sessions so far. Really not sure about it, but oh well, if it helps it helps! Will I keep going til I am bankrupt?!
Anyway sorry for my long absence, have been busy letting my hair down over xmas and NY - apart from playing nurse maid to everyone who got Noro over xmas and DH ended up in hospital with it!
Hope you're all well. Nice to see some familiar faces on here and welcome to some new ones.
Hugs to Blubell and everyone else for keeping the page going. xx


----------



## bluebell1

Yayy......  Kula          

In the words of Arnie, Kula's back!

Sounds like you've been thru the mill but one step forward    have a fab time in Thailand. 

2013 is our year, i feel it in my water!  

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Nicky37

Hi everyone

It's been a while since I posted but I have been looking quite regularly although will have to try and break the habit.
The journey is 100% over for us. I seem to have totally buggered up my body with all the ivf drugs and the methotraxate for the ectopic last summer as I am still bleeding since August. I had a 3 week break whem some extra hormone tablets stopped the flöw but it came back straight away after stopping them and the second course of them did nothing at all. There is nothing else the gp can give me so had referred me to the gynae clinc at hospital which is in March. I am so sick of tampons and haven't had sex since the ivf treatment!
I think my body just can't take any more and my head wouldn't cope with any more heart ache of being pregnant and then losing it again.
I am just holding onto this page to see that CSP has her baby safe and sound as we tested positive at the same time last year and although mine turned out ectopic I was so pleased for csp and the success stories.
So, it is just me, hubby and doggie forever now and possibly step grand children in a few years, maybe!
Take ćare everyone and look after yourselves

Lots of love, Nicky xxxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey Nicky good to hear from you

Sorry you have been having a bad time of it mus be so frustrating and still they want u to wait till march

Bjb xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Oh Nicky- big hugs to you  
Hi Bluebell! Thanks for your good wishes- YES let's make 2013 OUR YEAR!!
I will post upon my return from Thailand.
Lots of love, luck and babydust to all the ladies on here- a little extra to Leanne. xx


----------



## Csp2

Hey Nicky- sorry to hear you're having a tough time- sending massive hugs to you and hoping for better news in March. Thanks for thinking of me! Over 37 weeks now but trying to squeeze out one more week in work! I'll jump on here as soon as I have news.   

Kulai- good to hear from you! Have an amazing time in Thailand!! Love that place! Come back recharged and raring for the next step.. X x 

Love to all x x x


----------



## kulaikulai

Thanks CSP2. Yes please do keep us all in the loop as to how you're doing.
Just got back from OFU. Womb lining is 3mm. Nurse said she was suprised that I was asked to come in today as it will not tell them anything as it is supposed to be thin right now as it's just after my period! Don't worry she said, your embryos are all safe so if we start you and your lining is to thin we can just stop! 
WHAT!! I've just been through all of that!!! Grrr livid!
I have to go back next Monday for another scan to see how it is thickening naturally, but guess what I'm on hols then. So I am going back this Friday- Roll on Thailand!

Speak to you all again soon. xx


----------



## Dolphins

Just wanted to say that we got our much longed for   yesterday.  A lovely Valentines present it was too.   xxx


----------



## kulaikulai

Oh Dolphins I am so so pleased for you! Well done! You must be over the moon!
AFM just back from second date of the week with dildo cam.
Looks like the hysteroscopy (and subsequent delay of 4 months!) was a complete waste of time as my womb lining is still too thin  
However OFU are recomending that I go ahead with a frozen cycle -confused.com or what?!
Makes no sense as nothing has changed since last cycle so I really don't understand.
Anyway I wont be cycling this month but will do so in March cycle.
She did say that I had a lovely follicle today so who know - perhaps some   might just do the trick - gotta stay   right?
For the moment I'm off to Thailand and forgetting about all of this for 10 lovely sunny days!
Hope you all had a lovely Valentine's day and speak to you when I am back and joing a March board.
Don't worry I will still come in and say hello on this one as feel very attached here.

Lots of love, luck and Babydust.
KK xx


----------



## bluebell1

Dolphins.....

Yayyyyyyyyyy............................................................ 

Fab news honey, enjoy every minute. Get cooking momma  

Bluebelle xxxxx


----------



## Darlbag

Hi ladies  

Dolphins - Congrats to you!  
Kulai - Have an amazing time in Thailand  
Hello Bluebell, Leanne, BJB, Nicky and anyone ive missed. Hope everyone is well  
xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Thankyou girls.  

xx


----------



## Csp2

Hi girls, 

Just to let you know Oscar was born on Wednesday very quickly and needed to have ventouse to whip him out after a slowing heart rate. He's perfect but a dink at 5lbs 14. We're totally in love. Wish you ladies lots of luck- dreams can come true! X x x


----------



## Nicky37

Csp that is fantastic. What a gorgeous name for a little bundle of joy. Bet you're glad he is out and you finally have a babe in your arms. Best wishes xxxxx


----------



## bluebell1

OH My !!!!!!!!

The first may miracle is here!  Baby OSCAR. Well done CSP  

Its amazing  Soooooooo................ pleased for you. 

Love his name. Fab x

Love to you all. Mwahhhhh ....

Bluebelle xx


----------



## Darlbag

Massive congrats CSP - What a gorgeous name  
xxx


----------



## Nicky37

Not long for you now Darlbag ! Xxx


----------



## Csp2

Thanks girls- it's unbelievable! Every baby a miracle but when you've been through the emotional rollercoaster us girls go through on our journey makes it even more special!! Certainly prepares you for parenthood! Love to all 😘😘


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Brilliant news Csp wahoooooo! Xxxx

Massive congratulations 

Bjb. Xxxxxx


----------



## kulaikulai

Thanks for the update CSP2- many many congrats to you!
And what a lovely name. xx

Gives us all hope that IVF dreams can come true. Take care. xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Quick update- Rang into to OFU this morning with my day 1 ( Sadly AF arrived on Sat so sadly no holiday miracle BFP for  me) 
Pushed for apt with consultant as still don't fully understand results of hysteroscopy / biopsy and whether it means we can continue or not with IVF. So we have apt tomorrow for the bargain price of £170!
So all being well tomorrow and if we get the answers we need it's a frozen cycle for me this month.
Watch this space for more news and whether I will be joining a March / April board.

Hugs, KK. xx


----------



## Csp2

Kulai- keeping everything crossed for this cycle for you!!    x x


----------



## kulaikulai

Thanks csp2- cute pic! xx


----------



## bluebell1

CSP.....

What a cutey pie! Its amazing such a perfect little dude has been created from our embabies.  

Give him lots of kisses from his May Miracle Aunties xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Kula....

Wait for me in May !!!!! We can go      together x

Bluebelle x


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi ladies, anyone know anything about endometrial scarring?
Aprently 20% of my endometrium is scar tissue- according to the hysteroscopy results...

Bluebell come and join me in March / April!


----------



## Nicky37

Happy mother day to any mummies and new mummy csp xxxx

Anyone heard how Darlbag is doing?  Xxx


----------



## Darlbag

Hello my may miracle lovelies 
Hope your all well.

Baby Argyll was born 00:58am today via emergency csection.
He's doing well. Weighed 9lbs 1oz 

Xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Aaaaarghh! Congrats darlbag!

You couldn't have asked for a lovelier Mother's Day pressi!

Xxx


----------



## Nicky37

Congratulations Darlbag. I must have had a sixth sense this morning!
Hope u are ok after the c section? Xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Yayyyyyy..........................

Darlbag..... Congratulations honey!!!!!! Well done , HAPPY MOTHERS DAY !

What a whoppa for one so little    Out the sunroof it was then.

Big hugs to your family xxxx

Bluebelle xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Darlbag, many many congrats to you sweety. I am so pleased for you. And a very very happy mothers day. 
Lots of love. KK. xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Leanne- are you around


----------



## kulaikulai

Put my script in today, start DR 22 March.
Any idea which board I should be joining? March or April? Or is it May as I will be testing in May. I've forgotten how this thing works.
I love this board so much I'm  a bit scared to join a new one!


----------



## bluebell1

Kula.......

Fandabydosey.... ( for those old enough to remember crackerjack!)

Don't leave us, STAY.  

You will still be a May Miracle but only 12 months later  

Happy DR xxxxxx

Bluebell x


----------



## Darlbag

Thank you ladies... Think we are going home tomorrow. 
I don't want to go, I want to live in the hospital. 

Kk - Good luck with your next cycle. Yes you will be a May Miracle. 
Hello Bluebell, BJB, Nicky, Leanne.... Hope your all well.

Any plans when to cycle next Bluebelle? 

We had snow the other day, its mental. Just as it was getting warmer eh.

Big hugs to you all, my special friends xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Darl - Gorgeous piccie    Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy x

Got my appt Sat 23 march so will find out my dates then. Hopefully will be may for testing in June  

Want the weather to improve as it feels so much better with the sun out.

So looks like its me and Kula in the game  

Much love 
Bluebell x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Maybe me too! Got two frosties need putting back. Getting the feeling were ready to go again soon. Just need to make the call! 

Bjb x


----------



## bluebell1

Yayyy... the 3 amoigo's it is then BJB


----------



## rosiep

Yey Darl and CSP - Lovely news to hear and just shows that miracles do happen. Hope you are getting over all the soreness.  

AFM - been in and out of labour ward a billion times (only 33 weeks now) as have been having regular contractions.  They are a bit jittery as I have too much fluid and baby is up high and lying sideways so if my waters were to break, there would be a high chance of cord prolapse or a leg sticking out.  So plenty still to worry about but nearly there.  Having to be baby sat by poor old DH as we only live round the corner from hospital and the drs said it would take too long to get an ambulance in an emergency.....eek!

kulai, BJB and bluebell - all my fingers and toes crossed and crossed again.

Rosie xx


----------



## bluebell1

Ah.. Rosie

Nearly there now. Can't say its been a smooth ride for you but it will be worth it in the end  

Bluebell xxx


----------



## leanne9373

Hello ladies, it's been a while....

CSP & Darlbag- Big congrats on your little bundles of joy, i'm sure they are everything you imagined them to be and more, enjoy  

Rosie - Where did the time go ?  I can't believe you are almost there.  Sorry to hear it has not been plain sailing for you, but it will all be worth it

Kulai, Bluebell & BJB - I shall be watching for your news and keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you all.

AFM well, we have decided it's the end of the road.  I turned 40 last week and we always said that was our cut off time.  It has taken over our lives for such a long time that it would have been easy to let it consume us for another few years.  But I think I am finally realising if it was meant to happen with DP then it would have done.  I have my 2 gorgeous boys and now they are older my life is becoming more my own again, so I guess it's time for me to leave the child rearing days behind me and move on to the next phase of my life, whatever that will be.  We have stopped taking all our weird potions and drugs, and started to live again.  Nice food and wine on several occasions.  I hadn't realised what a strain baby making puts on a relationship.  I will still be following all of you on this thread and look forward to hearing all your news.  Much love to you all, Leanne xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Lovely to hear from you Leanne. 

Hope u enjoy time with dp and really indulge! Yes we know how much time and effort we put into this and how draining it is! Enjoy it! 

Bjb xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi ladies, and happy weekend to you all!
Thank you all so much for your messages. Just to update you all, I have done my first injection of buserelin today- owie - don't remember them stinging so much last time!
A question for you ladies, anyone know what happens if you are PG when you DR? I've been trawling forums here and canny find anything. Not that I think I am, I just wondered and worried now. I know it's a long shot, but just incase!
A few personals below:
RosieP any news?
Darlbag, how you doing? So lovely to see your little on on here!
Leanne- great to hear from you and well done on your very brave decision. I know what you mean ( and I'm sure other ladies on here can relate) to the IVF consuming everything. This will be my 3rd cycle and DH and I have now had the conv that if this one fails we need to start thinking about stopping depending on how many embys we have left. Just cant go through this for yet another year with no result. It's a very brave decision you have made Leanne- I truly wish you all the best. And happy belated birthday. As they say- Life begins at 40! So enjoy it to the max.
BJB- yay, welcome back on board! When are you cycling?
Bluebell, how are you doing? Good luck with apt tomorrow. 
So thank you all for your messages and  
I'm def staying on this board and very much still hoping for a May Miracle ( 2013!)
Stay warm everyone. xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey kk well done first one always the most nervy! Soon get used to it again

Am chicken ing out a bit for now still need to make the call to book the nurses appointment for fet but have been putting it off a bit. Tried a few times last week but no answer . Same situation really if this doesn't work pretty sure that will be it for us!

Hi t everyone else

Xx


----------



## rosiep

Hi Ladies...

Kulai - I'm pretty sure you can!  I think I read somewhere about someone who was pregnant (obviously didnt know) and was DR ing.  It all turned out well in the end.  Mind you, I am no medical professional!!  

Leanne,  good to hear from you.  Nice to hear your news and hope you continue to enjoy that wine and good food!!!  

AFM......Gave birth to a beautiful baby girl last Sunday!  She was 7 weeks early so will spend several weeks in special care but seems to be doing really well.  She was 5 pound 9 at birth.  I am completely in love but for the last week have only been able to see her for a few hours each day as she was transferred to a hospital over an hour away.  She is finally coming back to our local hospital this evening and I live really close so I can pop over whenever.  This is especially good as had a complicated c section so can't drive for a while and DH is going back to work tomorrow!  

Crazy crazy days.  Thank you all a million for all your excellent support.  Never thought I'd get to this point.  Praying for good things for you all.  I'll keep checking the posts.  There'll be some more babies on this thread, I just know it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell1

RosieP...             

Fantastic news!  

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter. Has the little lady got a name yet?

Glad to see she is moving nearer home. Lots of cuddles due  

Take it easy and enjoy every second mommy !

Big hugs to you and your family.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Yay Rosie p congratulations mummy! Xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

How you doing kk?

Decided t join u booked my nurses appointment for 22nd April

So will be may again! 3rd time lucky I hope! 

X


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Lovely ladies  

Kula.... Happy DR   Hope you feel ok. x

BJB .... yayyy... a buddy. I have got my Endo scratch April and will hopefully have the snowbabies onboard sometime in May. Lets go    together.  This is cycle number 7 but my first FET so all a bit new. 

Leanne... Big hugs to you.      Enjoy life again  

Hope all our little babies are doing well. All their aunties send big kisses. xxxxx

Bluebell x


----------



## kulaikulai

RosieP- many many congrats to you. You have had such a tough time of it and you so deserve every happiness in the world. I am really really pleased for you.  
BJB- wahey- welcome aboard the crazy train!
Bluebell- I am doing FET too this time ( first time for me too ) It is all a bit new to begin with but you will get your head round it quite quickly. Not looking forward to the bum bullets though I can tell you!

AFM: DR is awful! Had a massive row with my sister last night and for the first time ever I asked her not to contact me again (at least until IVF is done). I feel so awful about it. She has this habit of really pressing my buttons and I have recently tried very hard just to swallow it ( as she is going through loads of her own issues) and to just try and be there for her. Well last night I was trying to be there for her and she went off on one. I had to tell her I couldn't be there for her any more as I don't need the stress. I feel so bad and selfish. This has never happened between us before- but I need to put myself first. It's just awful. Not what you need when you going through the emotional roller-coaster that is IVF! Not to mention that AF is also due tomorrow! Argh!!!!

Anyways tomorrow is my bday so I am hoping that I can forget all about my sisters nonsense, and have a lovely day. DH is taking day off from work and we are going to see Lion King! I have deactivated my ** account so hoping to spend some quality time with DH ( and perhaps buy a new sofa) this BH weekend.

So happy Easter everyone. Hope you all have a lovely weekend and that all your dreams come true.

With love KK. xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Arrrrr! Kk that's not good but agree you need to be very stress fee!

Ur also very hormonal with af and dr! Does she know about ivf? sure she will come round especially if its ur birthday when she realises u need her support too!

Keep calm and have a lovely happy birthday xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Stupid iPad!

We're first time fet as well. Feel like a newbie again!

X


----------



## lisasimon1

Hi lovely ladys 

i dont post much and you prob dont remember me lol from the begining of the tread i always read just dont post.

just wanted to say will be doing my frozen cycle soon booked in for my scratch in april

wising you all the best of luck xx


----------



## Csp2

Rosiep- amazing news congratulations on the birth of your daughter! Oscar was only 5lb14 as a full term,  I'm sure she'll pile the weight on now! Enjoy x x

Kk- so rubbish when you don't need anything else to think about and family start messing with your head! Hope you had fab birthday! X x

Lisasimon / bjb - best of luck with your fet! X x


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi BJB, yeah she knows about IVF. She's just ot her own stuff going on so its very difficult to be there for each other right now. A Wide birth is needed.
I had a lovely birthday thank you. even had a few cheeky wines  
I know what you mean about the newbie stuff. I am trying to google side effects of oestrogen tabs only to find out that it turns men into boys so finally I might just get some boobs! LOL! I know this might sound really silly now, but are these tabs taken vaginally or orally? I've got date with dildo cam tomorrow so will ask when I am there, but I am so confused about all of this bit now. Good luck with your FET sweety. xx

CSP2- thank you for the bday wishes. It really was a lovely day!

Lisasimon- welcome back! I do remember you.
I have been hearing a lot about this endo scratch and now I am worried as I have not had one before my FET. Let me know how you get on and very best of luck to you.

AFM: AF came and went- and boy was she s mean old   this time around. Grrr. I was due on bday but she didn't show so did a POAS and it was  . I came on two days later.  

Feeling as big as a house now and looking fwd to the transfer getting ever closer. DR test tomorrow and date with dildo cam ( lucky me!) first thing. Will find out if it's all ok and then move on to these tabs. The FET cycle doesn't half feel like it is moving fast! First fresh cycle seemed to take an age! Will remember to ask about endo scratch and where to stick me pills and report back once I know.

Good luckall you ladies out there and hope all recovering from all that sugar rush over Easter break. KK. xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Ooh kk you are moving fast. I have dildo cam sun14th then not with nurse till 22nd hope will start down reg on next af due very end April. 

Hope u Enjoy tomorrow ha ha! Can't believe how we get used to these things! 

Sorry don't know about tablets sure they will answer any questions tomorrow 

Looking forward to hearing how u got on xxx


----------



## lisasimon1

tank you csp and kk.

csp your baby is just lovely  xx

kk glad someone does remember me well when i had the endo scratch is when i got my first bfp thro ivf I have heard loads about them being reallly good and know lots of ladies from my clinic that have had lots of bfn and had that done and are now preg or had teir babys its part of the plan at my clinic now that comes with package but  i opt for that now as i swear by that i do.

wish you all the best too xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Thanks BJB and Lisasimon.
Well I went for my apt this morning- and completly forgot to ask the questions I had!
Talk about hormone-head!
Anyway, long and short is I am nicely DR'd and start the tabs on Sunday.
They are putting me on a high dose of 3 tabs per day to get the lining nice and thick.
I go back in two weeks for another scan to see if I am ready for transfer.
Exciting.

I also noticed in my last post that I wrote 'turns men into boys' what I mean was girls! It turns men into girls! Sorry to confuse everyone. Proper hormone head on!
Anyway, that's what I meant when I said I might just grow some boobs! Hope that clears that up- and if anything gave you all a giggle!

Right I shall sign off for now and report more next week once I have a. figured out where to put the tabs and b. started taking them!

Good luck ladies and hello to Bluebell. xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Great news

And we Understood! Ha ha!

Bjb x


----------



## kulaikulai

Thanks BJB.

From official basket case! xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hello Lovely ladies  

Hope all is well.

Kula - How ya doing? When is ET? Keepin em crossed  

Lisasimon - I remember you,  sorry about last cycle. Know the feeling but we are moving forward    

BJB -  Hope dildo cam was ok.  

Hello to everyone else and our little bubs.

AFM.... Got endo scratch on 19th April to cycle in May with my snowbabies.  

Big hugs 

Bluebell x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi hon

Is next sun x


----------



## kulaikulai

Hey Bluebell! Welcome back!
Congrats on getting your endo scratch date through and very best of luck with your FET cycle. If any deserves a BFP it is you my dear so sending lots and lots of   vibes to you as you begin your next journey. Here's to May miracles  
No date for ET yet. Got dlido cam on 18th and hopefully they will be able to give me ET date then.
Started the Progynova on Sunday- feeling quite peculiar! Am taking them orally. Hope that is ok?! 

Happy week ahead ladies and babies. xx


----------



## bluebell1

BJB - Oooh a bit ahead of myself with the dildo cam    Heres to next sunday!

Kula -  Nearly there honey bun. Did you do medicated FET from the beginning or was it a natural that turned into medicated?

Lisasimon - Hope we will be scratching together  

Leanne - Think of you often hon, good luck with whatever path you choose.  

Hello to all the lovelies.

Weather is supoosed to be         at the weekend. Yayyyyy..........


----------



## lisasimon1

hi ladies  

bluebell im too sorry about your last cycle and yes moving forward is the only way  
and i had too   at the scratching comment lol im at the hospital for mine on Friday and then the train begins just hoping and   the train dont stop for another 9 months we got to be positive or else there is no point in all of it 

where abouts are you in yours? xx


----------



## bluebell1

Lisasimon - Good luck for Friday  

Let me know what its like. Got mine on Monday 22nd April now ready for FET on May cycle. Although this is my 7th cycle this one is all a bit new. He is going to follow my natural cycle then if my endometrium doesn'y play ball he will go to medicated. So ET may be May but may be beginning June. 

Feel a bit out of control on this one as there is no set dates etc. Hey ho.......

GOOD LUCK xxx


----------



## lisasimon1

thank you and yeah the whole cycle is new to me alswell this will be my 5 cycle now and i have no idea what to expect with this 
im doing a medicated cycle 

good look with your cycle too xx


----------



## Darlbag

Hiya everyone  
Sorry for not posting in a while, its a hit or a miss if my phone lets me post so whilst I am on the netbook Ive popped on to say hello  

Im keeping everything crossed for you all cycling in May and will be reading to see how you are all getting on    

Kulai - Happy Belated Bday   Hope you had a lovely day. 
Totally understand your problems with your sister as I have been having them with my own sister for months. Her own problems are just overtaking everything else, doubt we will ever get on like we did before. 

BJB - Hope dildocam appt went well today. 

Bluebell - How are you? 

LisaSimon - Hi, I rememeber you from the thread also.

RosieP - Congrats!

CSP - Hope you and Oscar are well.

Leanne - Hope your well.

Hope your all having a lovely weekend, weather a bit miserable here and Ive got the cold, first one in about a year so cant complain really! Much love xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey Darl how the little one ? Lovely I hope!

Thanks dildo cam was ok. Had a lovely lady who actually explained what they were looking for. After all previous scans never had it explained.

Yes everything ok and even saw a follicle so hubby could be getting lucky tonight!

Hey Lisa Simon am the same feel like a new girl again! 

Xx


----------



## lisasimon1

BJB - yeah i hear you on that one lol I have become so used to it that it didnt bother me to my surprise   the man that does mine he is lovely and knows what he is doing I trust him so much xx


----------



## bluebell1

BJB - Hope you have    .  Fingers crossed x

Lisasimon - Have your had your scratch yet?  

Big hugs x


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi BJB - how you getting on sweety?
Darlbag!! So nice to hear from you. How's life? Thanks for the bday wishes. I had a lovely time. So sorry to hear about your sister stuff too. What a nightmare they are! Hope your cold is better?
Lisasimon- how was your scratch? Thinking of you.
Bluebell- good luck with yours on Monday.

Well ladies, I had my dildo cam apt yesterday and it's not great news.
Endometrium is only 4mm (that's with a really high dose of oestrogen) so no transfer for me next week as was planned.
I'ts not over yet. OFU will call today ( why does it take so long?!) to let me know if I need to up my meds and when my next date with dildo cam is.
In the meantime my mum is going in for a pacemaker next Tuesday- and guess what? Little sister nowhere to be seen to help with mums care. Work have allowed me 2 days off to care for mum when she gets out of hospital. So perhaps it's good that transfer is not next week as at least that enables me to be there for my mum.

Well hope all you ladies have a lovely weekend and catch up next week sometime when I have more news.

Hugs. KK. xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Quick update:
OFU just rang and doubling my dose of progynova from 6mg per day to 12 mg per day.
Will go in for scan next week and then see how it has improved.

Have a good weekend ladies! xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey kk. Good news and bad news but least u can b round for mum.  Nurse appointment monday then hopefully all go end apr af. 

Hope the increase works for u keep us posted 

Bjb xx


----------



## lisasimon1

Hi Ladies.

sorry I thougt I ad updated   yes I had my scratch over a week ago now everything looked fine  I? also asked the consultant if he thinks there is something else wrong with my but he said no! he said I am his little project for the year to get me preg  lol 

sorry just on my way to bed but will try and pop on more I am just trying not to be on here all the time 
xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Thanks BJB for your message. How you doing?
Lisasimon- glad scratch went ok.
Well, mums in for op tomorrow so I wont be around much this week.

Hope all you ladies ( and our babies) are doing ok.
Will update you when I have more news from OFU.
Fingers crossed for transfer next week. Keep sending lots   please!

Hugs, KK. xx
p.s HI Bluebell!!!


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey girls Lisa that's great you have your dr's backing! 

Kk what days your scan fingers are sooooo crossed for you

Nurse appointment today so just setting dates etc...didn't need to show me how to do inject as seen as an old pro!
Nearly exactly a year since we were sat there ivf virgins!

So af due this weekend/Monday however had a scan last week and they want to scan me before prostnap injection. So wait for af then ring them for a scan and hopefully prostnap on same day. I was pretty sure she said was a follicle as was day 15 which is about right for me but think they want to check not a cyst. Suppose better to be careful and ensure everything just right for the frosties!
Just never simple and straight forward!

So bring on the af! Not often I think that!

Bjb xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hello ladies  

Hope you are all well.

BJB - When is your ET? FET is all so new  

Kula - Hope mommy Kula is ok. Things happen for a reason, difficult I know. Praying for lovely juicy endometrium  

Lisasimon - Glad scratch went ok. Where are you in cycle now? Lost the plot  

AFM ..... Had scratch yesterday. Always sick after the sedation but tummy feels fine. Waiting for AF now and its dildo cam here we come.
Glad the sun is shining. Sick of wearing winter stuff.

Lots of babydust


----------



## leanne9373

Hey ladies,

I have just popped in to say hello and to let you know that although my journey is over i'm still thinking of you all.  I shall be watching your progress and keeping my fingers crossed for you, looking forward to lots of exciting news.

AFM we are still struggling to get back to normal, our relationship certainly did take a bit of strain during the treatment, and now it's proving difficult to get back on track.  Tried for a natural BFP for a while, but that hasn't worked so now we have kind of stopped.  The baby making seems to have killed the   .  We have kind of both gone off in a different direction to lick our wounds, hoping in the future we will meet in the middle again.  Good luck to you all xx


----------



## kulaikulai

hello ladies,

I'm just doing a quick me post ( sorry- will do personals soon )
Mum's had op and all went well. I stayed with her a cpl days to care for her and she is on the mend nicely.
Having her stitches out today.

Well, my news is not so good. I went for my scan last week and the lining has not grown at all. I had a meeting with the consultant and it is unlikely that it will grow as I'm already on a very high dose of oestrogen. I'm now just going through the motions in taking all the pills that I have until Thursday ( next scan) to see if it has made any change. We have been told that it is extremely doubtful that it may change. And that if it does not grow then there is not much else that can be done - at all.

So ladies it looks like this may be the end of the road for us. Def for this cycle, but perhaps altogether.

Very sad and disappointed.

In the meantime I keep taking these little blue pills and hope that Thursday might change things.

Hope all you ladies are good and the rollercoaster is treating you all kindly. xx

Leanne- so good to hear from you xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Kula...

So sorry sweet that things are not going to plan. Have they ever put you on Viagra? My lining on my first few cycles was never great so I have took it on my last 4 cycles and my lining was fab. Worth looking into. Not all clinics use it but you can always transfer your snowbabies to a clinic that does. Worth getting a second opinion.
We knew the road would be rocky didn't we  
Glad your Mom is ok.  

Take a breath and re-group  

You will make it, I know  

Leanne . Lovely to hear from you  

AFM... Had scratch last Monday, Af arrived over weekend and now booked in for scan Sat. Could be pupo in the next 2 weeks if all goes ok.  

Big hugs
Bluebelle x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Kk great to hear bout mum but sorry things not looking good for you. Fingers soooooo crossed it changes for next week. What will happen will you try again next month? Or do you have to wait?

Hey bluebell eek glad af here we could be pupo and 2ww together ...hopefully....

Hey Leanne lovely to hear from you sorry u and dh having a tough time. This puts us all through so much...must admit last week we found it very hard to get on then it turns a corner and your best pals again! Just remember you will get there again just takes a bit of time...xx

Dildo cam tomorrow to check all ok to dr and take prostnap jab tomorrow. Oh so looking forward to the night sweats again! If all not ok might have to wait to next month.....fingers crossed for tomorrow

Xx


----------



## bluebell1

BJB..... 

That would be brilliant if we were      Hoping my lining will be ok as its my first natural FET without any meds even me ole Viagra  
If its not as thick as he would like then he will take over with meds so it will delay ET but hey ho.

Fingers n toes crossed.

Gonna have to call you Sweaty Betty soon then  

Lots of


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Good news for a change

All good and prostnap done. Baseline scan week on Tuesday......

Bjb x


----------



## bluebell1

BJB...

  
Yayyyyy................................


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi ladies,

thanks for your messages, really nice to have your happy vibes.
BJB and Bluebell - very best of luck to you both with your cycles.
Sorry am not doing much personals today, having a really down one.
Just had didlo cam and lining has not changed at all.
Cycle has been cancelled and no transfer this time  

Had a consult and have been advised that there is one more thing they can try with oestrogen patches, vaginal gel and viagra. If I want to do this then I need to call in on my next AF which will be in about 2 weeks or so. If that cycle does not work then it is the end of our IVF journey- and our baby dreams are over  

DH and I are gonna see if we can get a week off in cpl weeks to go get a rest and think about what we do next.

In the meantime I am home for the rest of the day and will throw myself into work until I can get a hol.

So I wont be posting much on here for a while now as I take a break from all things fertiity.

Wishing you all the best of luck in your cycles and I will pop on from time to time to see how you're all doing.

Stay happy ladies.

Lots of love, KK. xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Sorry to hear ur bad news kk. Hugs to u

Hope u have somewhere nice planned

Enjoy u deserve it xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hello folks  

How is everyone?

BJB .... how are you? How did your baseline go?  

Kula ... Hope you are ok and resting. Hope your Mom is on the mend  

Lisasimon...  Are you PUPO yet?  

Hope all the bubs are doing fine  

AFM ... Had a scan today, Lining 8 point something! so pleased with that and my dominant folicle is 17mm so ready to pop I think.
Got another scan tomorrow so hopefully will be PUPO next week  

Hope my embabies thaw ok. feels weird so far as had no meds yet. Will do though when they are onboard all being well. 

Big hugs
Bluebelle x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Eek well done bluebell. Keep us posted.

Still dr baseline next tues but pretty sure all going ok and started with dr headaches today! Great!

Bjb x


----------



## bluebell1

BJB...  

Ah... The joys of down regging. Haven't missed that one bit. Your nearly there, keep plodding!


----------



## lisasimon1

hi bluebell not yet will be come next friday if my little frosties do there magic    lil xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hello ladies..

Hope you are having a nice weekend. Just a quick update....

ET is Wednesday.. all being well. Lining was 12mm on sat so that was good and I had ovulated so all systems go.
As you say Lisasimon, hope our frosties behave now  

Speak soon
Bluebelle x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Eeek  good luck bluebell will be thinking of u. When do they defrost them?

My baseline tues hopefully all looking good so I can start on tablets. Headaches are defo here! Argggghhh! Will be worth it!

Bjb xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Hello ladies, just wanted to check in and say hi. Have been reading all your updates.
Good luck to all of you as things are moving forward for you all now.
Bluebell congrats on your lovely lining, you have to tell me what your secret it!
BJB, thinking of you sweety.
And you too Lisasimon.

How are our little May Miracles doing? Hope all the babies are well. Would be nice to hear updates when mummies are able.

AFM: Have thrown myself into work, and really very busy. Had a friend come to stay at weekend so we went and had our nails done- nice treat! Getting lots of energy back and really looking forward to a week away with DH. Off to Tunisia on Monday for an AI week away. Need it as if I hear ' what about adoption' one more time am gonna have a major meltdown!

Take care ladies and good luck with your next steps. xx


----------



## lisasimon1

hi bluebell have you had your lining checked regular? or was that the first time if you have had it checked could you let me know the thickness at each scan please xx


----------



## bluebell1

Lisasimon.....

Yep I had a few scans....

Day 9 - 5mm
Day 11 - 6 mm
Day 14 -  9mm
Day 15 - 11mm
Day 16 - 12mm

My folicle was 19mm before I ovulated. Now on the Crinone gel to maintain the lining for ET.  

Hows your lining? Still on for Friday?

BJB.... Hope your headaches gone.. .  They defrost snow babies on the day of ET.

Kula.. Have a fab holiday, enjoy!  

Will keep you informed folks..


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks bluebell headaches there with a vengeance but not night sweats this time yet......

Baseline scan tomorrow to see if I can start on Oestrogen tablets. Anyone else done medicated fet? Will I get any side effects from the tablets?

Hey kk lovely to hear from u, glad to hear u treating yourself. Have a fab holiday x

Lisa Simon how u doing 

Bjb x


----------



## bluebell1

Hello ladies...

I am officially PUPO..... Yayyyyy.... All three survived the thaw and looked great. 1 6 cell and 2 nearly 9's. 
All 3 transferred... eek. 

And now the madness begins  .

Hope you join me Friday Lisasimon  .

BJB... How did your scan go? x

Need to think of names for them now  

Big hugs

Bluebelle x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Brilliant well done bluebell! Eeek! When's otd?

Bad news for me....apparently should have been on pill. So by docs leaving me till day 2 for prostnap body has already started new cycle. So need to wait for another bleed before can start oestrogen tabs. Happened last time too but didn't realise the reason behind it.

So waiting game but ok with it. Want to ensure everything is just right for the frosties. 

Bjb x


----------



## lisasimon1

congrats bluebell 3   I so hope this is our  time to blossom and shine   I know I am abit worried now that mine wont do what they are ment to  but i will stay pos till i am told otherwize  xx

bjb im soo sorry I hope thay get everything right for next time xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanx Lisa

Sure u will be fine xx


----------



## Darlbag

Hey ladies!
Bluebell... Congrats on being pupo. Got everything crossed for you. 
Bjb - How are you?
LisaSimon - How's things?
Kulai - Hope you enjoy your holiday... Sounds fab.
Everyone else... Hello and hope your all well  

As for me, I'm fine. Going to my first concert tomorrow, very excited.
Baby is doing well, getting big. 
Really hope some nice weather comes in soon, been miserable here for ages it seems!

Thinking of you all and always popping on to read updates, phone is temperamental as to whether it lets me post! 
It's so nice that we are all in touch still. 
Lots of love xxx


----------



## bluebell1

BJB - So sorry hon but I know what you mean about everything being right for your snowbabies    . Heres to a JUNE JOY  

Lisasimon - I am sure you will be fine. When I got to the clinic my first question was "Have they thawed ok?".  The embrologist laughed and said they are "Beautiful".  Is it 2 frosties you have got?    What time is your appointment?  GOOD LUCK  

Darl - Yayyyyy....... Hello Mommy, its lovely to hear from you. Fab piccie    Its great to keep in touch. One day we will all be on here with our bubs!
I can't believe 12months have passed, still love this thread!  

Hello to everyone else.

Afm - OTD is 29th May.  Got a bit of a chesty cough, hopefully will not get any worse. I am on steroids so immune system supressed which is probably how I got it in the first place      On oestrogen tabs aswell and go for gestone injections twice a week.

I am hoping this is lucky seven  

Lots of  

Bluebell x


----------



## kulaikulai

BJB, sorry for your sad news, but it is good that they are taking their time to get it right. Fingers crossed for you.
Bluebell, many congrats on being PUPO! What a lovely feeling for you. Hope your 2ww doesn't send you too doolally. I will be back the day before your OTD so will be keeping you in my thoughts whilst away. Hoping for sticky beans for you sweetypie.
Darlbag!!! how lovely to hear from you! Have a lovely time at your concert. What will you see? 

Yes, we are such a lovely bunch arn't we? I have looked at other threads on here and just can't seem to get into any others as much as this one. We have a lovely connection on here  

Well ladies, I'm just waiting for Monday to roll round so I can get on that plane and get to bluer skies. AF still not arrived, but some very strange smelly blood stained watery discharge going on (sorry for TMI) so I am not sure if that is AF or something else. Will keep my eye on it and if it doesn't clear up by end of hols then I'll get in touch with clinic. 

Lots of love and luck to you all. kk xx


----------



## Darlbag

Hope this is lucky 7 bluebell! Hope 2ww goes fast for you!
Kulai - You are right, we are a fab thread and a year on it is so nice to be in touch still!
I'm going to see Lana del Rey  xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hey folks...

Lisasimon... How did you get on? Are you PUPO?    Been thinking of you  

Hope everyone else ok and had a nice sunny sunday .

AFM......    Well 5dp 3dt and I am bored! Still got a bit of a cough, worried I may cough them out!  
Got AF pains, particulary strong last night. Hoping its a good sign as I had these on my last BFP but hey who knows in this madness  

Hoping for my May Miracle  

Bluebell x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Fingers crossed for you bluebell. I seem to remember af pains when I got my bfp too! 

Keep going wont be long 

Xx


----------



## lisasimon1

hi blue bell thank you yes i am pupo with 2 blasts i was half expecting them to tell me that they didnt thaw but they did 

what did yours look like? xx how are you feeling ? xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Yay well done Lisa! X


----------



## lisasimon1

thank you BJB it will soon be your turn next xx


----------



## bluebell1

Well Done Lisa....

Hope your blasts are getting snuggly!  Mine looked like 3 little quiches  

Is this ICSI 5 for you? It has to be our time this time  

Any symptoms yet? Are you keeping busy?

Big hugs

Bluebell x


----------



## lisasimon1

thank you bluebell  

now you are asking a question   right I have had 3 shares 1 to myself and this frozen totaling yes 5 lol and yes please let this be our time    

I done know what to think now really as have never done the frozen dont know if i would get any symtoms? lol im like well out of my comfort zone i think I havnt even tested because of what happened last time  

i am really busy with work I would rather not be here but on the other hand i would only be on the internet looking for success and just because one person had success dosnt mean I will and then I start to go round in circles and making myself   and I dont want to do that to myself this time.

have you got any symptoms? are you keeping yuourself busy? xx

ps  I love that you are saying they look like quiches lol looking at mine from the last cycle that I got preg on and my little frosties my frosties look better   I have no idea what to make of that either. 

xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hello lovelies

Hows everyone? Hope all is well.

Howare you Lisasimon? 

Well, I am 8dp 3dt, over half way. Yayyy.........

Similar symptoms to last time. Af type pains, light headed, weeing like a racehorse etc. Hoping my embabies are snuggling in and will stick this time. I am feeling quite positive though, nearly there. I may test 12dp aslong as Af doesn't turn up before then.

Big hugs
Bluebell


----------



## lisasimon1

bluebell -- im good thanks just  as always well i was being sick yesterday really bad but i have convinced myself that it hasnt worked at all i did a cheap test yes i know i shouldnt but i did lol i have no idea how soon you can do the tests but i tried to see if i could get my bllods done earlier but no i have to have them done on Tuesday   xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Lisasimon

Sick is GOOD, in a nice way  

Was it a BFN? Too early we know but we still do it don't we?  

I have a good feeling about you  

Just got back from sainsburys with my sister, (live the high life!) and I have the most strong af pains and backache. Think I had these before but hey ho, who knows.

Having a rest now with a cuppa. 

Feet up lady!

Bluebellx


----------



## lisasimon1

Bluebell.

I think the sickness last night was a reaction to all the drugs i think something didnt agree with me   and the test had a line but i h=just say it was an evap line coz had to hold it up to the light to see it I guess i just have to wait.

I had really bad af pains and had the back ache in bed since the day after transfere.

I have spoke to my clinic and they said that i cant get my bloods done any earlier than Tuesday    xx


----------



## bluebell1

Lisasimon

OMG, are you sure it was an evap line?  Not that I have ever dismantled a test to get a closer look !  

My clinic don't do bloods so will have to rely on my test.  Have you got a FRER that you could use?  So exciting


----------



## lisasimon1

lol It was a cheap paper one that i had left lol i belive it was a evap line if but will defo know come tuesday lol xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Lisa...

Hows things? Hanging in there?

Have you done another cheeky test?


----------



## lisasimon1

yes its bfn for me not surprised tho and im ok but they said i have to keep taking my drugs   i dont want to keep taking them now as i know the outcome..

seroids at 8 aday and then clexane that is leaving me with big black brusies on my belly and then the pessarys i just dont want to take them!! 

i havnt even cried its become the norm i think.

have you done any tests? i do hope you get a bfp xx


----------



## bluebell1

Oh Lisa...       

How many days till OTD?  This journey is so cruel, praying you get a change on OTD.

Sending you lots of love

Bluebellx


----------



## lisasimon1

they told me to do a hpt today and regardless that i need to have my bloods on Tuesday   grrr i just want to stop all the drugs now but not allowed!! why i have no idea!! 

have you tested yet? xx


----------



## bluebell1

Not tested yet. Not till Wed officially. May do one monday. Very nervous. 

Yours is very early to test? Was it a 5dt?

My clinic don't do bloods so it is purely HPT. That may be why I have to wait till Wed.

Was it a FRER?

On my last BFP I tested positive on a FRER and negative on a CBdigi    Praying that its too early for you  

Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## lisasimon1

It was a day 6 I dont see it changing I will do tests up untill Monday and then the bloods on the Tuesday.

yes I have done 3 dif tests frer - chemist own brand - and cheapies since WED its ok i know its not going to change.

yours was a day 3 wasnt it? so you would have to wait about 11 days i think dont quote me on that as I know each clinic do things diffrent also you know that your doctor can do one for you? 

I had it done with my last bfp 3 times and I asked my doctor to do this one too


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi ladies, I am back from holidays!
BJB how are you doing?
Lisasimon, sorry for your result  
Bluebell have you done a cheeky early test today


----------



## kulaikulai

Darlbag how was LDR?


----------



## Babyjellybaby

How was ur hols kk. Tell all!

Not bad thanks scan weds am see what's happening see if can start oestrogen 

Xx


----------



## bluebell1

Morning girls

Well sorry to say its another BFN today  

I knew it would be. I was 100% sure I was pregnant up unitl Fri then Fri night I had cold fevers in bed which is  a signal my body is rejecting it.
After that no more symptoms etc.

This was number 7, I had not even contemplated number 8. That was never in my game plan. I know its my immune system buggering it all up. I am nearly 43 and wonder if someone up there is saying "Girl, give it up".

My clinic are great but unfortunately don't do the rigourous immune testing like the ARGC or Lister in London. I have been looking at those but the logistics are massive along with the money.

Most of the girls de-camp down there for 3/4 weeks      Not sure how I would do it with a 14yr old. I know DH would look after him ok but its a big commitment. One girls treatment in the end cost £29,000, Where the hell do they get this from?

The daft part about it is me and DH both work for the NHS and see people have blood tests every day FOC yet private each one can be in the hundreds  

Going to clinic tomorrow so hopefully will have a better game plan. Don't think we can just do again without a massive change. will send me a bit  

Really thought this was the one as it was all so perfect. Looks like I will be around for a long time yet!

BJB... Good luck with scan   you are our June Joy x
Kula...get back on the bus   

Lisa.... Hope you had a miracle on your blood test. Big     

Bluebell x


----------



## lisasimon1

oh bluebell i am really sorry   this is a horrible road to be on for all of us i hope you get some answers tomorrow and now where you are going with your next step     

i am now trying to sort out our next steps we are taking xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

So sorry bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky37

So sorry Lisasimon and Bluebell.
Bluebell, my hubby and I both work for the NHS as well but had to pay for private treatment as hubby has a 24 year old son from previous marriage. The rules are so unfair.
Anyhow, we chose The Agora in Hove, Sussex, they are sister clinin to The Lister. I have high levels of natural killer cells which The agora tested for. The test did cost a bit and I had to have Intralipids transfused a couple of times for each cycle, clexane, steroids, gestone on top of all of the ivf drugs but it didn't cost anywhere near £29,000. It cost around £8,000 each time.
My body seemed to reject all of my 7 pregnancies either by miscarriage or ectopic which was such bad luck for me last year. Only you will know when enough is enough.
My little update is we should be getting a ickle puppy to add to our gorgeous Labrador at home. Doing really well at work and looking into doing a Masters now. None of it makes up for not being a mother but at least I have some direction now after such a long year of heart ache.
Good luck girls with whatever happens next. Nicky xxxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Lovely to hear from u Nicky.

U sound really positive and have a plan moving forward. Great to hear that.

Good luck and sooo want to hear about ur puppy when he comes

Bjb xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Nicky

Thanks for your kind words.

How spooky....... We are having another puppy, a lab aswell! We have Freddy who is a 4 yr old black lab and he got jiggy with his girlfriend, Winnie who is also a black lab. Anyway, unlike the rest of the family he was very fertile and is now the proud Daddy of 8 pups who are now 2weeks old.

We are having one of his sons, a black one named Bert!  My MIL is having a brown one called Alfie. 

Gives us something to concentrate on.  

As for the immunes, my clinic are fab but dont do lots for immunes other than steroids. I may get the NK tests done myself and at least it gives an indication of whether we are throwing good money after bad.

Cycle number 8 was never in my game plan but will see what clinic say on my follow up 10 june.

Hope we both get miracle nat BFP  

Much love and sloppy kisses (from pups)

Bluebelle x


----------



## kulaikulai

Bluebell I am really so sorry to hear your news and feel so disappointed for you.
I don't know what to say apart from


----------



## kulaikulai

BJB how was scan?
Holiday was great thank you, we did lots talking and decided that we are not sure about another cycle, but leaning towards it. If we do then it will be the last one and wont start until September in any case. So we will spend a bit of time having fun this summer. I'd also like to take my mum on a holiday this August after all she's been through she could do with a break too. So watch this space....

Nicky- nice to hear from you. xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi kk. Sometimes good to get away so you can have a proper natter. Love your plans. Where will intake your mum? Sometimes I prefer mummy holidays easier than with dh!

Scan was good all now ready to go and first tablets taken today

As a first time fetter anyone know how long it is usually until they go to et? Twelve to fourteen days know it depends on body! Just trying to sort work out and time off!

Hi other peeps reading xxx


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi BJB, how are you doing? How are the tabs going? Are you half way through now?
Not sure how long it will take as I never go to transfer  
But I think they initially said around 10 days - 2 weeks of tabs.
Fingers crossed for you hun.
Not sure where I will take my mum, but Tunisia is sounding good!

Bluebell I hope you're ok?  

Hello everyone else


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Kula

Good to hear from you. Holidays sound good      


BJB.. How is it going?  

I am fine, not one to be beaten  
Got my follow up on Monday so will see what options are. May cycle again  Aug/Sept  
Number 8, crazy skint chick


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi kk thanks for asking. Yes tabs are doing fine. Few headaches. Scan Friday to see how lining is then will decide on more tabs and another scan or defrost and start of bum injections again oh joy looking forward to that!

Ooh Tunisia sounds nice. Me and my mum do Tenerife but out of season just us and the blue rinse brigade but am not bothered as long as its hot and away!

Bluebell good to hear from you. Be interesting to see if they say anything different. You are a very brave lady going for number 8!

Hello to an other readers

Bjb xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

This time a year ago we were cycling. Looked back at diary and I was just pupo ! 

Xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi BJB

I Know, scary, where has the time gone?  

If someone had said back in 2008 that I would be on cycle number 8 I would have said "Are you mad?"  .  Looking back the expectation of your first cycle working is massive, then the further you get down the road the more you realise it would be an absolute miracle  .

It becomes almost a way of life, aslong as I have plan forward I am ok. Not sure how I would be when we say enough is enough.

I think I am on the last leg as 43 soon and need a cut off time to stay sane. Maybe 2 more goes left in me !    Not sure about the bank account though .

  you get your June Joy x


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi BJB, have been thinking of you - any news?
Bluebell how was ur apt?

AFM: think I am going to cycle again in September, must be   - watch this space.....


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks kk
Defrost and hopefully et tomorrow! Eek! 
That's great news kk. Will soon be here!

Hey bluebell

Bjb x


----------



## bluebell1

BJB... Wow, ET tomorrow. Good luck. Will   for extra stickiness.  

Kula... May join you Sept, changing clinics though so all a bit different.

Afm..

Went for our follow up on Monday and came away a bit numb really. In a nutshell they think I should try somewhere else for a second opinion, fresh pair of eyes etc.  I agree with what they say but after being there for 6 years I always thought my baby would be made there !

It will be scary going somewhere new but am also excited. Having a copy of all my notes so at least the last 7 cycles will not be in vain.

We were looking at the ARGC in London but the budget wont stretch that far so think maybe Midland Fertility Services as they do immune testing but not the level of the ARGC. 

I WILL NOT BE BEATEN !  

Much Love
Bluebelle x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi girls.

Defrost all ok

Two embies now back in place. Looking good according to embryologist so very positive.

Otd 26 th

Here we go with the tww!

Xx


----------



## bluebell1

BJB..

Yaayyyyyy PUPO with twinnies  

Put your feet up and watch trash tele.  

 this is your time x


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi BJB congrats on being PUPO!
How exciting! Hope the 2ww does not drive you too   Remember most of us on here have all been through it so if you are feeling a bit   or a bit   or even a bit   or anything inbetween then come on here to have a BIG rant!
Will be thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of sticky   vibes    
Just out of interest did they tell you the measurement of your lining? It's just me being nosey so that I know what is normal for ET. It's been a while since I made it to ET!

Bluebell- Very best of luck with your move and next cycle bluebell. Hopefully we will be cycling together and can support each other as we go   again!
Again, being nosey, how much is ARGC? I might think about going there if this next one is BFN.... Although as far as DH is concerned this is last try - but hey ho!

 for all those reading. xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks kk. So far pretty relaxed!

Was 14mm last Friday when they scanned. Consultant seemed over the moon with it. Tmi but am often very heavy af so don't know if this is linked.

B jb x


----------



## bluebell1

Kula..  Hi, The ARGC varies depending whether you need immune treatment. I think 10,000 min, but one girls bill was 29,000 ! Get saving  

BJb.... Hope you ok


----------



## Csp2

Bjb- yay! Congrats on being pupo!! Keeping everything crossed!! Xx


----------



## bluebell1

BJB... Hows it going?  Are you going   yet? xxx

CSP.. How are you? Hows motherhood? x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Yes bluebell totally round the bend! Af pains, boobs sore from constantly squeezing to see if they hurt! 
Not long ut kinda don't want t to test as if not good news will be the end for us!

How's you. Hope your looking after yourself and being treated. Made any decisions on next round? Anything different?

Kk you made any decisions yet?

Hey Csp thanks hon good to hear from you . Hope your doing well and being a fab mummy! Sure in are!

Any other lovelies around ?

Bjb xx


----------



## Darlbag

Hi ladies
How are you all? Bjb when is test date? Wishing you loads of luck!
Csp, good to hear from you. Hope you and Oscar are well.
Nothing much to report here. Hope everyone is well. Lots of love xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey Darl  Otd ŵeds.......eek

Bjb x


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi BJB- sending you lots   for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you.
Really really   it is a BFP for you. xx


----------



## bluebell1

BJB... Hope and pray for a BFP for Wed.      

Darl... Helloooooooo........ lovely to hear from you.

Kula.... Hi hun, hows things with you?

Afm...  Getting a gorgeous black lab puppy called Bert. He is the son of our lab, Freddy. Soooooooo cute. Munch him to death. 

Going to MFS in Aug to discuss next step and immunes so who knows when or if we will cycle again. Reckon I have 2 more left in me before I go   and then call it quits. 

Spk soon x


----------



## kulaikulai

Thinking of you BJB. xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Sorry to keep you in suspense and thank you so much for your kind messages

It's.......bfp!


Eek! 

Bjb xx


----------



## Nicky37

Congratulations bjb.  Fingers crossed all goes smoothly this time xxx
Nicky xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks just a year late on June joy

Ha ha!


----------



## Darlbag

Congrats on your bfp chick. Really happy for you xxx


----------



## kulaikulai

Well done BJB- really happy for you and your June joy. xx Please do keep me updated on all your progress. xx Over the moon for you      

Right then Bluebell- me and you to go. I'm feeling it for us for the next round. I'm going for last shot in September / October! Wonder what the rules are on having 3 implanted


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Oh good luck to you both sooo hope you can join me! 

Depends on clinic but I was under impression they are happy to put three in for over 40's? 
Anyone else agree?

Blue bell how's the puppy? 

Bjb xx


----------



## bluebell1

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH...................................................... BJB!  Fandabydozy ( for those who remember Crackerjack and the crankies)  

Brillo Pants news!!!!!!!!!!!

Sending lots of extra stickiness down the tinternet  

Big hugs BJB, well done x

Kula... I have had 3 put back the last 3/4times. Over 40 the **** ok it.

Going for apt at new clinic Aug so will see what they say  

Its me and thee then Kula, best get our act together


----------



## Csp2

YAY YAY YAY BJB!! I could honestly cry with joy for you!! You know girls we're so brave to go this process and WHEN it finally happens it is just the best! So happy!!

Kula/ blue- I'm deffo feeling it for you this time!! Bluebell/ I'd love a puppy! When Oscar is old enough will be persuading him to put it on his Christmas list!

Darlbag- good you're still around and life is good!

Nicky- how are you doing hon?

Afm we're great thanks! Oscar is a really funny boy! Heaps of personality stubborn (like his dad) wilful (dad) cheeky (dad) stinky (dad!!) loves cuddles (me) nosey (me...according to his dad!!). Ha! He's his own man really xxx


----------



## bluebell1

CSP... Great to hear from you. Glad little Oscar is doing well    Just at that really cuddly munchy age


----------



## Babyjellybaby

So had a bleed thurs and didn't know what to think

Was red and know that's not good but then nothing since

Managed to get an early scan for this morning. 

Saw heartbeat and then another eek! It's twins. Omg! Am well in shock! But excited!


Bjb xx


----------



## Darlbag

Wow... Congrats bjb! Lovely news xx


----------



## kulaikulai

BJB - Have been thinking of you and meaning to send you a quick message. So sorry to hear about your bleed, I know how panicky that can make you feel. But oh so happy that you saw heartbeats- PLURAL! Wow! Massive congrats to you sweety. Tell me, did you have two put back
Bet you're over the moon aren't you?

AFM: Grandparents in law kindly sent me an article from their newspaper on fertility and why women can now leave it until they are at least forty to finish having their family - yes they know about IVF!!!! Hrmph!


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Ah thanks kk lovely to hear from u. Yes had two put back so knew it could be possible but was shocked to get a bfp never mind two!

They have own sacs so unidentical 

Yes very pleased but also scared ! Was working my mind towards only having one. Always wanted two but also knew if this cycle didn't work that would be it. So still early days but would be really wonderful t have two. Would complete our family!

Hmmm think sometimes people better off not knowing but then also can support you if required. Think they think they are helping but really don't know that much or understand it in detail. 

Bjb xx


----------



## bluebell1

BJB....WOwwwwwwwwwwww.......................................................................................

TWINS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fab news. So pleased for you. My friend had twins and she had a bleed. Just think it was the tykes nestling in! They are now 14  

Keep us informed of our first May Miracle Twins x


----------



## kulaikulai

Yeah, thanks for your support BJB, I know in my heart that they mean well. They are in their 80's and although they understand a bit. They have no idea it is male fertility and I think ( like the rest of the world) assume that the problem lies with me as I am now 39 and with rapidly diminishing fertility!

Gosh I am so immensely happy for you and your twin news. Also hearing stories like this makes me feel like there is hope, it does work, so might just work for me next time too.

Keep smiling sweetie. xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi BJB- how you coping with the heat?


----------



## Csp2

Bjb- twin fin fin fish!!!! (Phrase for oscar's fave book!) woo hoo!! That's so amazing!!! Really excited for you! I had red bleeds at ...wait for it... 6 weeks, 9 weeks, 18 weeks and heavy bleeding throughout my whole labour! Try not to worry- they thought mine was a slight eroded cervix caused by hormones- I still have no idea or wasn't given any explanation for pouring with blood during labour! Lovely news!

Kulai- bless them for trying! Although VERY trying when unwanted advice 'support' is around! You hang on in there lady xxxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey girls

Thanks Csp. No more bleeds since so hoping all ok

Hey kk how are u?

Bluebell what's new with u?

Well doing ok. 8 weeks today so starting to look fatter rather than pg! Bitof insomnia but just means I have a little sleep in the afternoon! Midwife booking in weds will hopefully find out when next scan is then. Was thinking of a private one but have lots of symptoms and getting bigger so hoping that's a sign everything is ok. 

Raining today. Taking hubby on his birthday present. A day driving a Lamborghini ! He was gutted when he saw it had rained. Hope it dries up for his slot this after noon at 230. 

Bjb xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Hey BJB, I'm good thanks hun for asking. 
Really enjoying the summer- a bit too much maybe  
Glad that you are feeling well.
How was the Lamborghini driving?

How are you Bluebell.

Hello everyone else


----------



## bluebell1

Hey lovely ladies

Back from hols in sunny Cornwall!  

Glad you are getting FAT Bjb........  

Kula.. How are you Hon?

CSP... Good to hear from you and little Oscar  

Afm... Got a consultation apt on 5th Sep for my new clinic. Photocopying lots of notes to send to them to see if they can make a miracle!

Busy with Bert, our 12 wk old lab puppy. Freddy, our 4 yr old who is the Dad is not fussed though  

Will keep ya posted. Much love.

Bluebell x


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi Buebell, great to hear from you and that you had a lovely time in Cornwall.
I am well thanks, busy at work but that is to be expected this time of year in my line of work!
The very best of luck with your apt in Sept got all my fingers and toes crossed for you for this time.
Do let us know how you get on.

Well I have worked out that I will book in with my September period and so should start my cycle mid October. I wonder if they will let me put back 3 as I have 11 snowbabies, and it will be my last go.... hmmmm... Anyway long weekend trip to Amsterdam booked end of September for hubbies birthday before the madness begins- can't wait!

Hope all you ladies are well. xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey peeps just checking in
12 week 
Scan was fine three very wriggley twiglets all ok

Nuchal measurements all good

Very very happy and can now start to tell people. Will be very interesting to see reactions when we tell thems it's three! 

Bjb xx


----------



## lisasimon1

wow cpongrats on triplets  

what was diffrent with this cycle and how many did you have back?


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Was our only fet cycle

Felt so much less intrusive rather than full cycle.

Two embies back. One split! Eek!

How you doing? Xx


----------



## lisasimon1

I am sooo glad everything is going good for you and a ready made family 

I am good thanks soon be Christmas xx


----------



## Csp2

Bjb- OMG triplets!!!!! How AMAZING!!! Congrats! Are you going to find out the sexes?! I met some gorgeous 10 week old triplets recently- all girls and just so SO gorgeous!! What's your dd? Although I guess you'll have them early with multiple will you? I have no idea but SO delighted for you xxxx interesting that your fet was easier- that would be our option if we try for a sibling for o xxx

Kulai- good luck for oct! Good to have a date to focus on. Will be crossing everything! Xxxx

Bb- I LOVE labs!! Good luck for sept xxxxx

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

We're thrilled but scared!

Edd 28th feb but hope we make it till after Xmas

Yes think we will find out . Would be lovely t have one of each but don't really care as long as their all good!

Bjb xx


----------



## Darlbag

Hi ladies
Hope your all well!
Wow BJB, congrats on triplets! How very exciting! 
Csp - How's Oscar doing? Hope your both well.
Kulai - I would love to go to Amsterdam, have you been before?

Afm, all ok here. A is getting really big. Sitting up now and rolling.
Me and DH have split up so currently waiting for a house. Hopefully something comes up soon so I can get stuck in decorating and making it a wee home for us two. 
Hope your all well ladies xxx


----------



## Csp2

Darlbag- I'm so so sorry to hear that! Are you okay? Will it be a temporary thing or is it def over? im sending you massive hugs. youre a brave lady and im sure the two of you will find a lovely home. Oscar and I are really good thanks. Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Darlbag

I'm totally fine thanks csp, it is ashame but best to split up now rather than later. Xxx


----------



## bluebell1

BJB....  OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG  

Like the buses, you wait ages for one to come and then they all come at once!!!!!!!!!!!!

TRIPLETS.... Absolutely fantastic news      Take care, put your feet up and start shopping for a tent to wear!  


Darl - So sorry to hear your news. You are are a tough cookie, you can do it. My husband left me when my son was one so I know it can be a rocky road but us women can do it xxxxxxxx

Kula - Its us next? !  

CSP/lisa Simon - Good to hear from you. Hope all ok x


AFM ..... Not much to report. Just waiting for my appt. If they can give us some hope then I will probably cycle in the New Year. Don't quite feel ready yet. Can't believe this journey began in 2007, think we are on the home straight either way. I think next year we will either be pregnant or resigned ourselves it will not be. Lots of money, lots of heartache but at least we will have given it everything. No regrets.
So much goes on hold, mentally and financially, sends you a bit  

Anyway, Bert needs a wee ( 100th today) ! so best let him out.

Lotsa love gorgeous girliesxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kulaikulai

Just a quickie to say BFB- Congrats! What fabulous news. Extremly excited for you.
Darlbag so good to hear from you but so sorry to hear your sad news.   I am sure you will be fine though. xx
Ladies- so great to see this thread moving again. Nice to hear from you all.
Bluebell- I understand completly how you feel. This is our last shot too and so ready to move on either way now. Sad we wont be cycling together this time, but you have to wait until you are ready.
AFM - September now so just waiting for AF and ringing in with my Day 1.
Here we go again!

Take care ladies. xx


----------



## bluebell1

Evening folks 

Kula... Good to hear from you. Your turn next !  

Had our apt yesterday at new clinic and basically we need to move onto Donor eggs which was no surprise.
Need to start the ball rolling now and sit and wait so all being well 2014 will be our year.  

Have a fab weekend

Bluebell x


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi Bluebell, thank you for the positivity!
Well Day 1 AF is here (albeit late and a surprise day 9 bleed in between!)
So I have telephoned in with my Day 1 ( left a message ) and now I hope to get a call back with script and apt info.
Should start injecting mid October - Here we go again!

Hope all you ladies are A OK!


----------



## Darlbag

Hi ladies, 
Wishing Kula and bluebell loads and loads of luck with your forthcoming cycles  
Bjb - How are you feeling?
Hi to everyone else
Afm... I move into my new house next week, I'm so excited. A is doing well too, getting bigger everyday
Loads of love to you all xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey bluebell how you doing?


Kk massive good luck for this cycle xx

Hey darlbag moving house is soooo stressful but defo worth it! Glad to hear your little man is doing well.

Afm - getting fat! In my 'blooming' stage! But am loving it too. Still trying to get our heads round it all. Being scanned regularly and looking like bbg! Exactly what I would have asked for. Happy days xx

Bjb xx


----------



## kulaikulai

hey Darlbag, great to hear from you, how did the move go? How are you coping?
And BJB, lovely to hear your news!

Bluebell, are you hanging in there?
Hello to all the other ladies, and Leanne if you're still checking in from time to time, just to let you know I'm thinking of you.

Well the news is a bit rubbish my end. I phoned in on my Day 1, only to get various voicemail messages a few days later ( whilst I was away in Amsterdam for hubbys bday!)  and a couple of days of phone tag to be told yesterday that I am too late to start my cycle this month as I needed to start on the meds on Day 1 - not day 17 or 21 as I have been doing previously. 
This is because they want to work on my womb lining first and make sure it is nice and stripy and that I don't ovulate. So they are chucking loads of oestrogen at me from the get go. This is going to delay my cycle until end of October. Oh well!  I guess the silver 'lining' here is that there is still some hope that it might work.
So now I have my script which I just need to put in over the weekend, or some point soonish. Funny I have sourced a new load of needles, syringes, wipes etc that I thought I would need for next round. Now it turns out that I wont need them as my new meds come with syringes attached. Have just wasted a load of money by trying to save  a load! Oh well! I will see if our local needle exchange can make use of them.
Meanwhile Flu jab for me and hubby this weekend!

Hope you're all good! xx


----------



## bluebell1

Evening folks

Hope you are all well.  

Kula... Hang in there, we don't take the simple route!    Sounds like you are getting the full MOT  
 this is your time .

BJB...  BBG WOW!!!!!!!  Its so fab  

Hello to everyone else .

Afm....  Went for our initial tests etc as we are at a new clinic.  Had a baseline scan, got lots of Fibroids, what a surprise!

Got to go back end of month to see if they will impinge on endometrium. Knowing my luck there will be no room to swing a cat let alone an embryo!!!!!!

Its a slow and steady process, just mad saving a mo. Hope to find a donor and cycle spring  

Spk soon lovely ladies xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Darl........ Just noticed your new piccie of your little man!!!!!!!!!!! Wow, bootiful


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi Bluebell! Nice to hear from you.
Sorry to hear about your fibroids- I hope it's all ok at end of month.
good luck with saving. I know it's hard work!
We will get there though. Just keep the faith.

Love to all the ladies out there. xx


----------



## Dolphins

Congrats bjb on having TRIPLETS! OMG!!!!!!!!! 

Well! What can I say.

I give birth to a baby boy that I named Nathan James on 6th August 2013, weighing 2Ib 15oz by emergency section.  He came 11 weeks early, probably due to an infection.  He wasn't due until 17th October 2013, (which is shortly coming up), and came as quite a shock to us.

He spent 9 weeks on the Neonatal Intensive Care Unit, and we only just got him home last Sunday on the 6th October 2013 when he was 2 mths old.  He wasn't breathing when he was born, and had to be resucitated for 20 mins, but are eternally thankful that he is with us.  I only just started my last trimester when I had him, and it hasn't been easy, esp. when we waited so long to have him, but we have coped.

How are you all?

xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Ah dolphins wonderful news congratulations mummy. 

Know it will have been a tough time and soooo scary but so pleased he is ok and home now.

Kk sorry u had to wait but maybe it's a sign ....when do you start dr now?

Bluebell how you doing? 

Darl he's getting big! Hope your well

20 weeks today! Wow can't believe it! Little scare this week and a couple of nights in hospital but were doing ok. Just lots of rest and taking it easy. Rest of anomaly scan tomorrow and check they r ok. 

Bjb xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Hello ladies!  
How are you all? hoping well.
Nice to hear from you and get your updates.

Bluebell I'm thinking of you as you get close to your apt to have your fibroids checked out- hope that all goes ok.

BJB sorry to hear about your scare but glad that you're all ok and home now. How was scan?

Dolphins- great to hear from you, but sorry to hear about the drama. Fab news in the end though and many congrats to you. It is so nice to hear of happy endings.

AFM well I was supposed to start DR'ing on Day 17, however the clinic wanted to try something different so called me in with a different regimen that actually starts on Day 1, so I had to wait until my next Day1. Sucks getting stuck in this delay as just wanna get moving now. So I am still waiting for my Day 1 which was due Monday ( don't get excited folks- not time to POAS yet!) my last two cycles were late a couple of days so I'm not testing any time soon, and no signs of BFP so don't want to disapoint myself. Anyway just waiting waiting for the days to roll on by so I can get on with this cycle and put this whole IVF nightmare behind me and get on with my life.

Will keep you all posted of any developments.
In the meantime Happy Halloween!


----------



## bluebell1

Hey Ladies........

Hope you are all well  

Hi Kula

Sorry you have had a delay        Hurry up Day 1............  

Afm...  Went for scan again but unfortunately AF turned up early so they couldn't see what they needed to so going back on the 8th Nov.  Looking into Sperm fragmentation tests, throwing everything at it!

Will go onto Donor waiting list once all ok with Fibroids. 

Happy Halloween too


----------



## kulaikulai

Hey Bluebell - great to hear from you.
Sorry for your delay too. So annoying!
Well AF came along on Friday- 4 days late! Hrmphh!
Anyway I have started on my cycle and feeling the effects of it already.
Am taking a new regimen of drugs this time so have no idea what's going on!
And still trying to act sane whilst at work!!!

So I am taking Progynova 2mg 3 x per day
Evorell 100 patch every 48 hours
Certrotide injections everynight for 7 days only.
Then I have  scan on 6 Nov hoping for a thick trilaminar womb lining- fingers crossed. If that works then they can start the thaw and try to get my day 0's to blast looking for transfer week commencing 11 Nov- argh!!!
Please please hope it is my time!

Meanwhile I have been diagnosed with SI joint dysfunction which is SO painful. Really glad I asked about my meds as apparently I should not  be taking and anti imflamitarys whilst I am doing his cycle!!! So back to paracetamol, hot water bottles and physio.

Bluebell best of luck for 8th Nov- I will be thinking of you and let us know how you get on.


----------



## bluebell1

Hey ladies  

Hope everyones well .

Kula - Keeping everything crossed for a lovely lining   for your embies to snuggle in  

Let us know how it goes x


----------



## kulaikulai

hey Bluebell, thanks so much for message, and remembering me.
Unfort not the news we wanted.
Lining has not grown.
They will up the meds and rescan next week. Disappointed  

Good luck for your scan on Friday Bluebell, let us know how you get on.


Hi to everyone else. xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Kk there is still time. Fingers crossed the increased meds help xx

Hey bluebell how's things? 

Were all doing well . Getting fatter! 

Bjb xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Thanks BJB, they have called me back and want me to go in for another scan tomorrow before they up the meds- eek!

Glad to hear from you BJB and that you're doing well.


----------



## kulaikulai

Bluebell how was scan?
Thinking of you.

Had a second scan this morning, no change to lining, waiting for clinic to call with advice...

Good weekend ladies


----------



## bluebell1

Evening folks

BJB - Great to hear from you! Glad the bubs are doing well xxx

Kula - Hope the clinic have called you. We need a big fat juicy lining   Fingers crossed.

AFM... Went for scan, lots of fibroids but they are happy to leave them and think they won't hamper implantation.
Removing them could cause more problems, they may become painful however if I ever get pregnant! No Pain No Gain!

DH did his Sperm fragmentation test, results 2-3 weeks.

Got to fill in Donor forms and then WAIT      
Rough wait time is 6 months so I may have my May Miracle yet, only 2 years late!

Big hugs, good to keep in touch xxxxxx


----------



## kulaikulai

hey Bluebell, fingers X'd for sperm test. Hope all is ok.
That is good news re fibroids that they wont hamper implantation.  for May Miracles, sending as many   as I can muster for you.

AFM: Clinic called on Friday and have doubled my Progynova tabs. Next scan on Thursday. I keep pushing for viagra, but it doesn't look like they are going to give it to me


----------



## bluebell1

Hey kula..........

Pray your lining is nice and juicy by Thursday xxxxx


----------



## leanne9373

Lovely Lovely ladies, sorry it's been so long !

I have been frantically trying to catch up, reading back through all the pages, seems I have missed loads and loads, loving all the positive news.

Kulai - How you getting on ?  I am still always so tempted to try again when I read all your posts lol.  I reckon you could write a book on your journey, I shall be sure to try and keep up from now on.

BJB - Triplets, OMG OMG OMG, fab fab fab  

Bluebell - Keeping my fingers crossed for you, I shall be checking in to see how you are getting on.

Darl - Sorry to hear your news, you have your little man and i'm sure you're going to both be just fine  

And to all those I have missed, hope you are all doing well

AFM well..... my baby Harry (13 years old but still a baby to me) went off to boarding school to join his big brother in September.  They both now weekly board so I only see them on a Saturday night and in the holidays.  I have been suffering with massive empty nest syndrome so have been keeping very busy decorating the house to avoid thinking about babies !!  I could so easily start it all again.  Boarding not my choice but their dad, who passed away in 2009, wanted them to go to this particular school, and they love it there, so I had to go with it.  DP and I managed to battle on and are getting back on track, took him a while to accept his swimmers were travelling in reverse, bless him, but I think we have put that behind us.  Obviously I still secretly hope that one day he will produce a super sperm who doesn't go round in circles  , so never say never !  I will make a special effort to come on here and check how you are all doing. Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## bluebell1

OMG.... Leanne Yayy... Just like old times!  

Glad you are ok. Spooky, my 14year old 'Baby' is a Harry aswell  

Good to hear you and hubby are back on track. It takes it toll on even the strongest couple. Not sure how we have survived 7 goes. Hoping for 8 times lucky! Lol.
I think your boys are having a blast whilst you probably miss and worry about them!  

Its weird how everyones path is different. Look at BJB ! Wowwwwww.....    Kula and me are still plodding, Darls munch is getting mahoosive!    

Lovely to hear from you. keep checking in !


Hey kula... How are ya?


Bluebell x


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi ladies,

Thank you for your messages.
Leanne it is SO good to hear from you and that you are doing well. Decorating is a great outlet, I did the front room over the summer, just to keep me distracted.
Bluebell! How are you? Any news back from sperm test?

AFM: Sorry for my absence been a bit of a roller coaster.
Well I went back for another scan and guess what? Lining was thinner!!! Can you believe it?!
So after my push for Viagra they finally agreed and gave it to me. Two tabs every 12 hours inserted through the baby tunnel - messy!
So I did that for 5 days and then went back for a scan this morning, hoping that lining has thickened up.

Well- more bad news. Haven't responded to Viagra, lining is the same. To add insult to injury, I've now got a cyst / fluid so they can't put any embryos into womb with fluid in it! They've told me they've done everything they can for me now. Normally they would stop all treatment if there is a cyst, but they are pushing for a transfer as nothing to lose and lots of embryos in freezer. I've stopped the Viagra now as that didn't work for me ( I was losing a lot of it though so I wonder if I wasn't putting it up far enough?!) , although the lining does look a little thicker today but they're putting that down to the fluid from the cyst. I'm carrying on with estrogen patches and pills for the time being though. They will scan me again on Monday to see if the cyst has gone and see what the lining is like then. They'll make an assessment about transfer at that point. If cyst is still there then no transfer for me and that will be the end of my journey. Rubbish! Feel absolutely exhausted from all of this! Will I ever get my May miracle...


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi ladies,

hope you're all good on this cold Monday morning.
Well just a little update from me.
Went for my scan this morning and it's not good news.
Cyst is still there so no transfer for me. IVF journey is now over for us.
Not really sure what happens next or how I am feeling.  A little numb, a little relieved that I can try to get on with my life and put all of this behind me. 
Not sure how easy that is going to be in reality though.

Hope all you ladies are ok and Bluebell LOTS and LOTS of luck and love to you.

Thank you all for your support through this rollercoaster of a ride.

KK. xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Kk xx


----------



## bluebell1

Oh Kula... Soooooo sorry sweetie. 

Is it there is nothing else they can do or is it finances and keeping sane? What about another clinic?
I know you have probably looked at all avenues.  

Take time for yourselves, pray you get your miracle  . Life throws us lots of challenges and you have risen to this one like the strong woman you are. Thank you for all the support Kula, please keep in touch. Will say a little prayer to the big man for you.

Keep wishing on our star!

Much love and thanks
Bluebelle x


----------



## Csp2

Hi lovely ladies!!

I've been AWOL for a while- sorry- gearing up for my return to work! Gulp! O's first day at nursery today and it seemed okay. He's doing 2 days a week and I'm working 3. (DH had him 1 day). 9 months already! Crawling and generally being stubborn and mischievous!

Bluebell- how are things with you? Any new sperm news? Keeping everything crossed xxxx

Leanne- great to hear from you. Glad you and DH back on track- these journey put so much strain on us all and our poor relationships! Hoping for your miracle xxxx

Bjb- what's your due date hon? When are they aiming for? Hope they (and you) are all doing well.

Darl- how and you and A getting on? Are you heading back to work? Hope your boy is okay xcx

Kk- so sorry to hear your news. You've been through so much. What do the consultants say? Sending you huge huge hugs xxxxxxxx


Ill try not to leave it so long next time. Still miss you ladies and I'm CERTAIN there are more miracles to come on this thread!!! X x x x


----------



## Darlbag

Hi ladies 
Hope your all well
Kula... So sorry, big hugs
Bluebell... How's things?
Leanne... Great to hear from you! 
Bjb... How are you getting on?
Csp..  Great to hear how O is getting on and yourself. A is crawling and pulling himself up on everything... The fun has begun 
I have been back at work for a week now and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## bluebell1

Hey lovely ladies  

Great to hear from CSP and Darl. Sounds like you are gonna have fun this Xmas with little men!

Kula - hope you are ok,    Santa brings you your dream. X

Afm - Well nothing is ever simple or easy! After all these years and 7 cycles later we find out DH has fragmented swimmers, 30% which is bad! We are at a new clinic who are checking everything, lots more cash involved!  
Anyway, not giving up just yet.DH got to take massive amounts of vit c and e and have retest February. If still rubbish will have to have surgical sperm retrieval once egg donor found. 
Trust me to be negative to Cytomegalovirus aswell which makes waiting for a donor longer! 

This will be a definate miracle if it ever happens but we keep plodding.

Anyway, big Xmas hugs to you all.

Bluebell. X


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to say a HUGE thank you for all of your messages and support.
Well I took a little time to myself, few days off work to try and process things and am still getting used to the idea that I will never be a mum.
To help along the journey I went out and got all my very LONG hair cut off to a very short bob, and did some Christmas shopping! I have thrown out all my left over IVF drugs, needles etc, given the baby books to the charity and got rid of any traces of pregnancy stuff in the house.

So I have a new looking me and hoping to walk into the new year happy and into a new looking future with DH by my side.

I'm not sure how often I will be checking into this site now as I think it will be more positive for me to move forward by putting all this behind me. But I do wish you all the best and Blubell I will be thinking of you as you move forward into your next treatment cycle. If any of you do want to keep in touch outside of FF please do IM me so that we can exchange emails or ** info.

With lots of love luck and fairy dust to you all for Christmas and the new year.

Bye bye KK. xx


----------



## Nicky37

Hiya everyone

Oh yes I am still lurking in the background, just checking in from time to time to make sure every one is ok. Kulaikulai I am so sorry about your situation and understand how you are feeling as you know that is what I went through last year. While I know I will never be a mum now I still well up every so often at the thought of being childless. But, life is very busy as we have a little puppy now who is a real handful as well as my gorgeous 8 year old lab. I am going to be a first time Aunty in Feb which my brother is trying his best to make me a bit part of. One of my good friends got pregnant through her first IVF treatment at the same clinic I went to and is expecting twins in March so lots of babies on the horizon. hubby will be retiring in a few years so I need to focus on my career as I will be the main bread winner for the next 25 years oh and I just turned 40!
Hope bluebell you have some luck and bjb I hope all triplets are doing well and they have a safe delivery.
Hi and best wishes to everyone
Love to you all
Happy crimbo
Nicky xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Kk, Nikki lovely to hear from you and sooo sorry u r having to make these decisions. U r very strong ladies and am sure many will agree not sure we could do the same. 

Want to wish u all the happiness u deserve in the world and future. 

We're getting much bigger glad stopped working now 5 weeks ish to c section and showing good weights.

Merry Xmas to everyone xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Niki .... Good to hear from you. Sounds like our house with puppy, Bert and Fred (daddy) ! Keep you busy  

Kula... Will message you my email to keep in touch. Sending you big hugs x

BJB..... Wow, ready to POP! You are doing amazing      Have you thought of any names yet? 

Afm... Just waiting now. DH on all his tabs, will re-test in Feb. 2014 has to be the year!

Wishing all our may miracles a fab Xmas. Hope 2014 bring you happiness by the bucketful.

Bluebell x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Happy new year ladies! Wishing you all a fabulous 2014.

Our c section date booked for 20th eeek! Unless the little ones decide to make an early appearance. Hope not! 

Bjb xx


----------



## lisasimon1

happy new year ladies xx

we are having twin boys  



twin 2


----------



## bluebell1

Happy New Year Lovely Ladies!!!!  

Lets hope 2014 brings us lots of luck.

BJB..... The 20th eeeeekkkk..............  I can't wait!!!! lol.  

Lisasimon..... WOW.... Twins. Amazing news. Hope your keeping well.

I must say us ladies don't do things by halves. Well worth the wait, heartache etc....

We are all slowly getting there if not a little slower than some!

Afm.... Just waiting for the call now. Probably spring/summer. This one feels different as I am not in control of it if that makes sense. 

Lots of love

Bluebell x


----------



## Csp2

Happy new year gorgeous ladies!!

Bjb- big countdown!! Can't wait to hear your news!!

Lisa - woo HOO congratulations!

Bb. This is your year! Xxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Evening ladies  

CSP... Good to hear from you, Glad all is well. I hope its my year too...!!!!!!!!!!! gotta get my lucky break sometime!

BJB... not long now. Sure the floods aren't due to your waters breaking!  Excited.com    

Lisasimon...  Hope you are doing well and bubs are getting nice and big.

Kula is doing ok. I am her ** friend and I think she is having a well deserved rest. Still praying for a miracle x

AFM.. the wait continues..................Is my donor out there

Much love..

Bluebell x


----------



## bluebell1

Bjb.....  hope everything went well and the 3 amigos are safe and sound!

Brief post as doing from phone! Laptop poorly  

We have a donor! ! ! All systems go  

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Csp2

Bb- yay!!!! Vv excited for you. Can't wait to hear more news xxxx


----------



## kulaikulai

Great news Bluebell. xx


----------



## kulaikulai

Any news BJB?


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Sorry girls

Sam, like and Abigail born 20/01/2014

In special care for 13 days and all now home. 
Sam in nicu for 11 days

All doing really well and putting weight on, loving every minute

Hope u all good xxx


----------



## Darlbag

Huge congrats BJB. Glad your all doing well. Xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Fandabydozy BJB !
Brilliant news, lovely names. I presume Like is Luke  ; 
You have done amazingly well . Enjoy your precious bundles forever. X

Afm..... Donor found but still waiting to start. Every time the phone rings I think, this is it! Lol.

At least it will be springtime soon  

Keep in touch folks
Bluebell x


----------



## kulaikulai

Hi Ladies just checking in to say many congrats to the triplets.
Lovely news! Hope your all ok?

Bluebell- yay for donor! Any more news?


----------



## bluebell1

Hi folks  

Hope everyone is well!

BJB... Any sleep yet?  

Hi Kula, good to hear from you on here. See you on ** and looks like you have lovely times  

Afm..... Still waiting, waiting and waiting      Do you think I will be a May Miracle but 2 years later?

Take care

Bluebell x


----------



## Csp2

Hi ladies,
Massive congrats BJB!!! How are the beautiful threesome doing? Any chance of a pic? Xx

Any news bluebell? Xxx

Kula- hope you're having a gorgeous Easter! Sending love to you too

Ladies hope you are all having a gorgeous Easter! Oscar turned 1 a month ago- where has the time gone- scary!! Hes v mischeviious and full of beans. had chicken pox over easter but back on form now. he cruising and has taken 4 steps but not walking without holding hands. says mama gone byr bye (no dada) We're now half thinking about trying our frosties at the end of the year- gulp! Thinking of you all and sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Yayyy... Csp.  Great to hear from you. Glad little Mr is doing well. How exciting, frosties!  ; .                            

Afm..... Finally got the call after a  few hiccups! Going on Friday to sort out DH swimmers and to hopefully set date!  

It seems forever waiting and I must admit we are both getting tired of the hold it has on you but we will give this one shot. If there are any frosties we will go again but after that stick a fork in me, im done!

Will keep you posted lovelies. X x x x


----------



## bluebell1

Update from today...

Well nothing is ever straightforward with us. DH got to have 3 months of tabs so it looks like not cycling till August  

Definitely got to have surgical sperm retrieval   . Bless him... Getting my own back however this adds another £1,500 to our bill!  If it works we don't mind do we??

Will keep checking in.....


----------



## Darlbag

Hello ladies 
Bluebell... Hope august comes round really quick for you and dh. Hope your keeping well. 
Csp... Good to hear from you! 
Bjb.... How are you getting on? 
Hi to everyone else.... Xx

Afm... Not much to report. Argyll is now one also, quickest year of my life. He's walking but not a man of many words! He does like to hiss like a snake and bark like a dog however. Haha. Currently has a spotty rash around his mouth which is a nightmare trying to clear up. Doctor thinks eczema. 
I'm enjoying being back at work, no holidays or anything planned. We've had some gorgeous weather laterly and I hope your all having the same. We aren't used to the glorious sun up in Scotland haha

Lots of love ladies, I often think of you,  take care xxx


----------



## kulaikulai

Hello ladies, been thinking of you all so thought I would check in to say hi! Hope you all had a lovely BH weekend and things are going well for you all.
Well in the last four months we have sold our flat and bought a house, which has been keeping us busy. Just waiting for a moving date.

Hope you're all doing well! xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey ladies
Sorry for not replying sooner. Been a bit busy! Can't believe my little twig let's will be 6 months on Sunday! 
It is hard work but so worth it. They all have their own character! 

Kk how u doing lovely. U got moved I'm yet?
Bluebell never straight forward.  Soon be August x
Darlbag great to hear from u
csp wow good luck. My trio were from frosties !

Xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi folks
Good to hear from you BJB. Glad the bubs are well x x x
Hope everyone else is good and enjoying the sun.

In Cornwall at the mo sweating my bits off!

All systems go when we get back so will keep you informed.

Big hugs

Bluebell. X x


----------



## bluebell1

Hi ladies 
Quick update. We can't start now until October due to clinic moving and donor commitments so will have to wait just a little longer!  
Hope everyone is well and the sun is still shining for you!

Big hugs
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi folks
Little update. Got our planning appointment in a couple of weeks so hopefully all systems go after that. Thyroid being a bit naughty at the minute though, typical!
Hope everyone is well.
Much love
Bluebell x


----------



## bluebell1

Well folks......
Planning appointment on Sunday and some of my drugs have arrived! All seeming real now.  

I will keep posting on here as one of you may still be lurking! This was my favorite thread of  all  

Speak soon
Bluebell x


----------



## Csp2

Yay, Bluebell!!! I'm here!! Eek so exciting! Good luck for tomorrow! Let us know how you get on xxx

I still check in every month or so to see how you're all doing as you were so supportive through a tough time.

We've got paperwork for blood tests through so need to have those, then consents and then I guess the drugs and the frosties! Aiming for Christmas time but we'll see. We are 'trying' naturally too for what it's worth!

Kk- how's the house coming along?!

BJB- how's your threesome doing? And you! I cannot imagine how knackering 3 must be but also 3 times the joy! I know a lady with twins who got got lots of play pens that could open out as room partitioners once they started crawling as they could divide and conquer!  xxx

Darlbag- glad your little man is doing well! You sound like you're doing amazingly with him. 

Love to you all ladies xxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi CSP........... Soooooooo good to hear from you. Thought I was the only one left  

Great news about your forthcoming frostie cycle. Praying you get your second miracle x.

AFM...just got back from clinic. Had a baseline scan and bloods. All systems go!
Got my endometrial scratch on Thursday  

Start injecting next week, got my gear etc. Its all very real. Will keep you posted.
Much love
Bluebell x


----------



## Csp2

Yay!! That's fantastic, Bluebell! I'll be here thinking of you!! This time's your time!!! Massive hugs xxxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Well folks........
Had my endo scratch on Thursday which was fine. Did my first Burserelin injection yesterday so here we go!!!!!!!!!!    
On the rollercoaster for one last go  

Much love
Bluebell x


----------



## Csp2

Yay!! Go go go, bluebell!!!    Xxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hey folks......

Still here...... Still injecting......  

Got a scan on Thursday for baseline. Not sure yet what happens when but will keep ya posted.

Much love
Bluebell x


----------



## Csp2

Ooh bluebell! The thought of injecting still makes me nervous even now! I'd better dig deep too cod signing consents next week! 😳 keep in touch xxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi CSP

Great news, back on the rollercoaster! Always good to have a friend with you  

When will you be able to start?

Had scan, all good so far. Waiting for the call to start estrogen etc. Looks like I will be testing Xmas!

Speak soon
Bluebell x


----------



## Csp2

Well, consent next week and my drugs are being delivered on sat so I guess I may be able to start with next period? In 1 or 2 weeks? Unless we wait for following month? Soo nervous! Hoping you get the best Xmas pressie ever! Xxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hi everyone its been a an age since I last posted on this thread. I took a break from all things infertility for a while then felt I couldn't post here as I hadn't really been supportive to you guys. I have this thread bookmarked so I've followed all your highs and lows over the last 2 years

I got a pm out of the blue from CSP she'd been reminiscing over the thread and spotted my profile pic has changed. She encouraged me to post here again to share my good news and spread some positivity 

From our fresh cycle back in 2012 (that failed) we had a single frostie, after an 18 month break we went back for a natural fet in January. 

Phoebe was born on October 18th 2014 


Good luck with your cycle bluebell hope things are going to plan

CSP thank you for your PM's and hope you get to start your cycle soon

Bjb hope things are going well with the triplets


----------



## bluebell1

Wow....... wibblewobble! Amazing news. She's adorable and soooooo new! Congratulations. Its lovely to hear from you. Enjoy every minute.  

CSp........ Yayy we could be having Xmas and new year presents! Fingers crossed.  

AFM... DH    have improved drastically, so much so we no longer need TESA (surgical sperm extraction). Dh happy his bits will not look like bruised plums!  
Blinding headaches from my burserelin though  

SPK soon folks.
Bluebell x


----------



## wibble-wobble

Good news that there's no need for surgical intervention bluebell hopefully a sign of good things to come


----------



## Csp2

Brilliant news, Bluebell! Yay, wibble welcome back! It's lovely to have you back- you're one of the team! Can I ask why you went for a natural fet? We're going medicated as we're told the chances were higher - I'll be on the buserilin headaches as well, bluebell! I had no idea you were such a new mum, wibble! 4weeks- wow! Big hugs! Anyone else from the old team around? Xxxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

I was told because I ovulate naturally I didn't need the drugs. They also said there was evidence that it works just as well as medicated when you have no issues, bonus to it is no nasty side effects. The only downside was trying to decipher lines on the ov sticks, if I hadn't picked up a surge in 3 cycles they would have gone to medicated. Luckily I tracked the cycle before and on the actual cycle in January i knew what signs to look out for and when to expect the surge


----------



## bluebell1

Well folks... I'm like the Duracell Bunny! Have started the Viagra etc and booked for Intralipids next Thursday. Got a patch on my butt   Forgot how joyous it can be!

Keep ya posted  x


----------



## Csp2

How are you feeling, bb? 

We signed consents on fri and can start at the start of my next cycle which is today! Gulp!

Wibble- interesting! My clinic gave me figures but maybe that's their figures that show a higher success rate? I would have rather dodged the drugs and do ovulate regularly but if this is the last time I'm happy enough to throw the kitchen sink at it! 
Xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi folks....

Hope you're all well.  

CSP... any more developments?
Wibble... How ya doing?

Any other May Miracles lurking?........

AFM.... Had my intra lipid drip today and scan. So far so good. Got to go back Monday for another scan to check my lining.
Bit nearer  

Much love
Bluebell x


----------



## bluebell1

Well folks.....
DH Done his bit this morning  

Just waiting for call with news from embryologist after Darling Donors EC this morning  

All being well back in on Friday for Intralipids then praying for a blast transfer on Monday  

All becoming real  

Bluebell x


----------



## Csp2

Ooh keeping everything crossed for you bb! Gosh Monday! So exciting!! 

I start my down reg shots next fri- gosh so scared! Xxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hope you get lots of lovely embryos bluebell

Csp you'll soon be back in the swing of injections.  Hope down regging isnt too bad for you, I suffered for around 2 weeks on them, headaches that no amount of water would get rid of


----------



## Csp2

Any news bb? Xxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi folks
Where do I begin?
Its been a roller coaster and I am currently hanging on tightly! There was a major failing that was out of our control(can't go into too much detail) . however we got 16 eggs but only down to 3 now. They can't say either way if the failing has caused this. Anyway if they hang on I am in for transfer Sunday . Feeling pretty rubbish about the whole thing but will keep you posted.
Hope your well CSP and wibble x


----------



## Csp2

Bb keeping everything crossed for you! Hope you're okay. In my first cycle I had 19 eggs, went for a blast and was down to one. It only takes one. Hoping you get amazing news today xxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hope you've had good news bb x


----------



## bluebell1

Evening folks....

Lying on the sofa after a roast dinner and two embies in my tummy!  
1 8 cell and 1 9 cell both grade 1 so really chuffed. Had another Intra-lipid after transfer so fingers crossed.  

Can't believe this is 2ww number 8. CSP you need to join me  

Hope all is going well for you CSP.
Hi Wibble , thanks for thinking of me  

Keep ya posted.
Bluebell x


----------



## Csp2

Oh yay!!! So pleased you've got to this point! You had me worried there! Keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you! Xxxxx

I start down regging on fri and if everything goes okay and they thaw I should have ET in early/mid jan. Phew.


----------



## bluebell1

CSP... Good luck for Friday  .  2015 is our year!  
Wibble..... Just spotted your a trainee FF bod! Fab x

Well 2dpt and I'm sitting on the bed wrapping Xmas pressies   . Nothing much to report that can't be put down to the Cyclogest.
A lot more relaxed on this one, off work but pottering about. 

Xmas is keeping me busy, thank God x
Bluebell x


----------



## Csp2

Yes I thought Christmas would take my mind off treatment!  Hope it does! Don't know why but feel so nervous! Take care bb. Love to wibble xxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Csp ..... Hope your first injection goes well ! X

5dp 3dt... Few cramps, backache and twinges. Keeping busy though x

Bluebell x


----------



## wibble-wobble

Are you all ready for Christmas CSP? I need to wrap all my presents, been meaning to for weeks there just aren't enough hours in the day at the minute.

Bb are you an early tester? After my first cycle I said I wouldn't test early again, that went out the window when I got to 6dp5dt. The test I used was out of date so even though I got my first ever 2nd line I spent the whole day thinking is it isn't it real  and then did test after test after test


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Wibble

Fortunately I'm not too bad with testing . On my bfp cycle I tested 2 days before but hopefully I can hold out.  

I like my pupo bubble!

Will put the decs up soon to keep me busy x
Bluebell x


----------



## Csp2

Yep all fine - done 3 injections now! Have a very merry menopause!! Hee hee! 

Xmas shopping mostly done but not wrapped yet!

All sounds good so far bb! When is otd? Big hugs to you both cxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Happy injecting CSP......  .        Well done on the Xmas shopping  

AFM... 8dp 3dt....... Have had severe cramping and backache since 6dpt. Hope its a sign the bubs are nuzzling in. Trying to keep busy and staying positive. This is the easiest 2ww yet as busy sorting Xmas. Not really joined a thread as I can spend too much time analysing and worrying!

Test day is Sunday!!!!!!! Yikes  

Bluebell x


----------



## bluebell1

Morning folks.......

CSP.... Hope you're not too bruised and battered from the injections.

Hello Wobble. X

well AFM....

11dp 3dt.... Felt rough last night so went to bed early. Had a tiny wobble this morning as you do and decided to hell with it. I am gonna POAS!  First wee had gone long ago so managed a few drops! (Tmi)
Guess what.... A BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't even have to squint to see it! 

Its early days so very cautious but I am going to love every minute.

Will keep you posted. Off to Boots to get some more tests as I only had the clinic one.

Super chuffed. Bluebell x


----------



## wibble-wobble

Whispering congrats bb x


----------



## Csp2

OMG I'm DELIGHTED for you, BB! Was thinking it sounded good that you'd got to nearly otd! Keeping everything crossed massively xxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Thanks folks!  Still in a bit of a daze. Obviously very cautious given previous history but gonna enjoy it and shout from  the rooftop!  

Hopefully a very happy xmas!
Thanks for checking in on me. CSP, you next xxxxxxx


----------



## Csp2

Absolutely!!!! So so happy for you! Fingers crossed for me next- you've started the ball rolling...  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Well folks......

Its OTD....... And its still a BFP      

About twenty tests later! ...........

Back in clinic tomorrow for Intralipids and scan booked for the 29 th Dec. Will keep testing though as don't want to be in the same situation as last time at the scan.

Very nervous but very elated.  
As long as my boobs feel like they are dropping off I will be happy! 

CSP..... How you doing? How long do you down reg for?
Wibble..... Hope Xmas is running smoothly  

Bluebell x


----------



## Csp2

Well I should have had a bleed by now but nothing and my period is 4 days late which is irritating! Having a scan on fri unless bleeding starts. Will have been down regging for 2 weeks then! Any thoughts, girls?! I think last time it took 11 days before bleed and it's 12 today. Doing fine though.

So exciting bb! X


----------



## bluebell1

Hi CSP

If I started injecting on day 21 AF would normally arrive day 28 ish . Funny how we wish AF would stay away most months but when you want it , it doesn't come!

Sure it will arrive soon. Could you have a miracle natural bfp??  

AFM... Still in the game. Test every day. Still a nice dark line. 

Much love
BB x


----------



## lisasimon1

Congrats bb x


----------



## Csp2

Hey lisasimon!! Nice to hear from you! Beautiful twin boys!!!! Congrats!!! 

Bb- I know! The clinic said to do a poas but honestly surely such a waste of time! Might buy one tomoz if still nothing. Just hate the stress of things not going as expected! I'm normally a strict 28 day girl but thought maybe the drugs messed me about. See what they say fri xxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hi CSP did Auntie show up yet? Hope tomorrow goes OK

Bb hope your doing OK

Lisasimon congrats on your twin boys


----------



## Csp2

I'm freaking out! It was bfp!!! Consultant says I need to repeat tomoz!  keep everything crossed! 😳😳 BB We may be closer cycle buddies than we thought!!! Xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Woohoo whispering congrats CSP


----------



## lisasimon1

Hi CSP I too am    its a big congrats to you    

I am good thank you and thank they are amazing and sooo good bless them i have them in a really good routine sleep from 7pm - 7am bless I love the last 7 months have just flown by and im back at work already    but needs must.

hope all of you are ok? I have been reading i just dont post much xx


----------



## bluebell1

Omg. Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg.........
Csp...... That's incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am soooooooo happy for you. We are bfp buddies  
What brilliant Xmas presents for us.

Keep us posted x

Hey Lisasimon, good to hear from you. Lovely first Xmas with your bubs x

Good things come to those who wait x


----------



## lisasimon1

BB - that saying is true good things do come to those who wait... we have all had a journey (our own) i never thought i would be where i am now and especially not with 2 babies asleep in their cot!!! 
I had no more fight left in me i had all but given up hope  very sad when i think of how i felt.. 
i wished my time away when i was preg and long to have it back and not worry all the time... 

Im wishing you both all the luck and next year will be your first christmas with your babies xx


----------



## bluebell1

Thanks so much lisasimon  

CSP.....have you tested again ?  



Bb x


----------



## Csp2

Yep- still positive but I think the line not as strong! I usually get the digital ones as not open to interpretation but went for cheapie as didn't think it was possible they'd be positive! Scan on 6 jan. Feel so wobbly as poor bean has had all the drugs so not hopeful. Trying not to think about it now!

What a roller coaster! 

You still okay bb?

Lisa/ wibble enjoy every second of Christmas with your babies! Xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Yayy CSP....... I test every morning with a cheapie to check there is still a line! The worry never ends.

Im sure everything will be fine  

We can go  together! X


----------



## Csp2

Thought it all seemed a bit too good to be true! Atarted bleeding a bit this morning (bright red). I did have a bit of that with my last pregnancy but thinking it doesn't look good. Taking the positive that we can get pregnant ourselves. X


----------



## bluebell1

Oh CSP..... So sorry, hoping it stops  .

As you say, you can get pregnant naturally  

Thinking of you. Put your feet up.
Big hugs.
Bb x


----------



## Csp2

Thanks, hon. I really think pregnancy is such a terrible stressful design! Wish you could only find out when you're already 5 months and  know everything is okay! I'm trying to be positive and think what will be will be! We've got a party at ours tonight! 😒 

Take care xxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Get DH to do all the running around. Have you tested again this morning?

Pray its the bean just being naughty  

Will keep everything crossed xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Csp2

No, no more testing- I think it will just drive me crazy trying to analyse the strength of the line and unfortunately the only definite way is waiting! 😔 My little boy was a very naughty bean- lots of bouts of bleeding due to hormones causing cervix erosion! Trying to rest and TRYING to forget about it!! Lots of love x


----------



## lisasimon1

Csp sorry to rwad your news hope your ok as can be.. take all the possitives and focus on them xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hopefully this bean is just being naughty like your D's was and everything will be OK csp   hope you can relax at the party and get yo7r dh to do everything x


----------



## Csp2

Hey lovelies, had to go to bed at 8 and leave my party as had banging headache! Been bleeding overnight and passed clots this morning so think it's all over for me. Gutted that all this even had to happen- it all seems a bit cruel at Xmas and when I was all geared up for treatment. Anyway, thanks for thinking of me- you're all so sweet. Going to try and put this behind me and enjoy Xmas with my little boy. Have to regroup in the new year. Have a lovely fhristmas all of you. Take care bb xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell1

So sorry CSP..... Thinking of you so much. Will be praying for luck on your next cycle.

Big hugs to you and your family xxx

BB x


----------



## Csp2

Thanks hon. Phew what a shocker! Clinic have been so lovely even though it was a natural pregnancy. I'm a bit lost with what to do now! Thinking we'll try the cycle again in April and have a couple of natural goes bwfore then! I'm a big believer in fate so hoping everything will fit into place. Would have been mum's bday today too (lost her 10 years ago) so all a bit emotional! Anyway my boy promises me he's been good and sega (Santa) will come!

Bb how are you doing? Keeping everything crossed for you and hoping we may still overlap next year! Big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Plenty of jiggy jiggy then!  

I too believe what will be will be and things happen for a reason. Bless little Mr, Sega!!!!!!!  

Have a lovely Xmas and here's to 2015.

AFM... Feel rough    constant nausea but that's a good sign. Haven't hurled yet but there's time!
Definitely feel pregnant. Scan in Monday  

Fingers crossed x
Bb x


----------



## wibble-wobble

I was never sick, just felt rough as for weeks

CSP hoping you get another surprise natural bfp again before you go back for tx


----------



## Csp2

Hey girls hope you all had a wonderful Christmas! We did! Enjoyed having a few drinks!

Bb- v excited to hear some lovely news from your scan tomoz! Big hugs!!

Afm  Bleeding all stopped now so back to normal! Have to test tomoz to confirm not pregnant ans that miscarriage has cleared everything. Then on to 2015!! Xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi folks 

CSP ... Glad you are moving forward. Hope 2015 is your year. Are you going to try naturally or go straight to your frostie?  

Very nervous about tomorrows scan. There has to be something going on as I've never felt so rough! Very nauseous  

Scan at 1.30 so will update later xxxxx


----------



## Csp2

Any news bb? Xxxxxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Was wondering the same myself


----------



## bluebell1

Hey ladies

Just got back in as clinic is a bit if a journey. Well.........

Its TWINS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Both looking good, little hearts fluttering away. Lots of Kleenex and still in shock. It explains why I have felt so rough early on. Got another scan on 12th.
Early days but elated .  

Thanks for thinking of me.
Will update regularly xxx
Bb xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Congrats bb on the double trouble.  Twins are great i have I.D twin nephews they are 3 and so funny at the minute


----------



## Csp2

Oh my goodness, bluebell that's AMAZING news!!!!! Yay!!! so massively pleased for you. Wonderful, wonderful news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisasimon1

Congrats bluebell i am so pleased for you twins are the best gift you can have.. and ignore all who say its hard work it can be but once in a routein it just flows and when twins are your first you dont know what its like to have one so having 2 is just like having one really if that makes sence xx


----------



## bluebell1

Thanks for your kind wishes folks.

Still hasn't sunk in yet. Booking in with GP today. I do worry slightly with my age but as you say 
Lisa they are a gift and what will be will be.

Did you feel lousy Lisa from early on? I'm very nauseous all day.

My son who is 16 in Feb was a difficult baby so hopefully these two will keep each other amused! He's very relaxed about the whole thing. Not sure he will say that when they are crying at 2am!  

They will be due July so good timing as son will have finished in may/June for his GCSE's so won't be worrying about him getting to school etc .

Will keep ya posted.
Bb x


----------



## lisasimon1

bluebell - ifelt amazing all the way to 12 weeks the odd sickness and tiredness i was showing from 6 weeks tho as soon as i hit 12weeks it was sickness and allsorts lol i am sure you will be just fine twins are a gift from god and a blessing xx

if ever you need to talk or ask a question please just pm me xx


----------



## Csp2

Happy New Year, girls!!! 

Bb going to be the most amazing year ever for you!!

Hope you enjoyed Christmas with your babies and bumps!

Hoping this year will bring us a sibling too xxxxx


----------



## Darlbag

Hello ladies! I have missed so much! 
Firstly I hope you are all well.
Bluebell, I am so over the moon for you! So so happy and looking forward to hearing more news. Twins....wow.... Amazing. Hope you don't feel so lousy for long. I had sickness start to finish with little man.

Wibblewobble, congrats on your beautiful little girl xx

Csp, so sorry to read your news. Massive hugs. Bet little man is getting big now. Can't believe they are almost 2!! 

Huge hugs everyone. I wont leave it so long this time. Thinking of you all! Xxxx


----------



## Csp2

Thanks, Darlbag. All a bit rubbish! I know- where have the 2 years gone! Scary!

Bb- how was your scan? Hope all is well and you're not too rough.


Afm feeling really low. Think its a combo of what's happened and January! I have to have two periods before I can think about treatment again. I think I was SO geared up for treatment and knowing for def whether we would have a sibling or not that it's the waiting and uncertainty that upsets me. What a misery! Sorry! Love to all xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hey ladies  

Darl ...... Lovely to hear from you! Glad you are well and little man is growing fast.

CSP ...... Sorry you feel down. Its understandable and doesn't help its miserable January. The two months will fly and spring will be a lovely time to cycle. Keep plodding and be kind to yourself.
Its not if but when.  

AFM.... Feeling better, nausea is manageable. Boobs dropping off!  Had 3rd scan on Monday. Still all OK  . Tummy is mahoosive ! X

SPK soon
Bb x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Please take a peek, Looking forward to a pm or 2 
CLICK HERE ​


----------



## Csp2

Bb how you doing? Thanks for message! Def perked myself back up now! Had period (1 week late grr) so one more to go before we go back to clinic. Xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi folks

Glad you're feeling positive CSP. Not long now!  

Still going, 12 weeks next week! Still got nausea throughout the day then hurl at teatime! Can't bear to cook then. Hope it does one soon!
Got quite a bump already and my boobs are magnificent !
Dh is clucking round me 24/7. Sure it will wear off soon.
SPK soon
Bb x


----------



## Csp2

Wowers bb that is flying round!! Will you find out genders of them at 5 months? What do you think you're having? Xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Was thinnking time was flying it seems to be going too fast. I only made it to 16 weeks before finding out, I was way too impatient.


----------



## bluebell1

Hey folks
Lovely to hear from you wibble!

No, I am going team cream! Will have to get lots of name combinations ready  

CSP... Bit nearer  

Big hugs
Bb x


----------



## bluebell1

Hi folks

How is everyone?

How are you CSP? Have you got start date yet?  

AFM.... Been on bed rest since last week. Had a bleed caused by a hematoma around one of the twins. Had two scans, all OK. I've got my 12 week scan tomorrow although I am 14 weeks!
The sickness is subsiding, starting to feel a bit more human. Tea time is still the worst time but hopefully I'm on the up.

Well, take care for now.
Bb xxxx


----------



## Csp2

Oh BB what a worry! I bled on and off with my boy and every time it caused me panic! Glad all is good with your two munchkins!! 

I've had one period (a week late grrr mind went into overdrive!!!) and will have second one in a couple of weeks so can then start to cycle on my third period at day 21 so quite a way off but I'm feeling much more positive and hopeful! Will be April ill start to inject. I keep checking in on you to keep me spirits up! Would love to see your scan pic if you are able/ want to share. 😍🍼🍼


----------



## Darlbag

Hi ladies 
Hope your well. 
Csp,  not too long, the time will fly in! How's little man? 
Bluebell, glad all ok with twins. Can't wait to hear about your scan! Hopefully your sickness clears up completely. 

Not much happening here. Argyll is 2 tomorrow! Where has the time went?! 
He's such a character, terrible twos are here so it's all go. 
Love to everyone. Will check in again soon xxxxx


----------



## Csp2

Hi girls

Bb- all okay? Xxxx

Darlbag- O was 2 a week ago- he's hard work!! No, mummy do it by self- is he fave phrase as he trashes/spills/destroys my house! All good fun though! Wouldn't change him for the world! All getting closer to treatment (gulp) starts with next period and injections begin 21 days later! Xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi folks...

Darl..... Lovely to hear from you. Sounds like little Mr is keeping you busy!

CSP.... Oooh exciting.. Getting closer. Its a nice time in the spring to start . Can't wait to hear! X

AFM...  17 weeks and feeling much better. Still gag at tooth brushing but appetite is returning slowly.  Had a scan at 16 weeks ,next one at 20.

Happy spring folks  

Bb xxxxx


----------



## Csp2

Hello lovelies!!

Glad you're feeling a bit better BB!

Hope Argyll had a lovely bday, darl

AFM -I'm just waiting for period as this is the cycle ill book on with and start injections.,., just one problem... I'm 5 days late and tested this morning ... Yep BFP! I'm terrified I'm going to have another miscarriage and can't quite believe that after 5 years of ttc and 2 rounds of ivf, I've now conceived twice in 4 months! I daren't let myself get excited as I'm only 5 weeks but eek!! Going to try and book straight in for an early scan at 6-7 weeks. Keep everything crossed for me please girls xxxxc


----------



## wibble-wobble

Whispering congrats


----------



## Csp2

Thanks wibble! How are you and yours doing? I'm trying not to be a complete loon but am sooo nervous every time (tmi) I go to the loo! I do feel rough and tired which I didn't at Christmas so hoping that's a good sign but such early days. Xxx


----------



## bluebell1

O my bloomin ell!!!!! Csp ...........
Brilliant news.... I've a good feeling for you.  
Take it easy, keeping everything crossed!

Big hugsxxxx
Bb


----------



## wibble-wobble

All good with us, well except for the first proper cold, the teeth she's workiiing on and the fact that she's forgotten all the moves she had been doing (not crawling, getting feet in her mouth, rolling and spinning round on her back) and has decided its good to throw toys just out of reach  

Hoping the cold is gone soon, she's less croaky tonight and I've no idea what's going on with the teeth last week a tiny bit was poking through this week it isn't


----------



## Darlbag

Hello ladies. Hope your good. 
Csp, amazing news. Xxx


----------



## Csp2

Thanks Darl! Argyll looks beautiful on your pic!

Hope the cold has cleared up, wibble. I remember the days of twirling cotton buds up the nose to clear gunk out. Couldn't bring myself to use one of those snot sucker gadgets!! 

Hey thanks, BB. Hoping this is it but soo anxious!

Seems so far so good. Feeling rough, nausea throughout the day, sore boobs and tired so hopefully all good signs. Certainly had none of this at Xmas. Got an early scan on 9 April- 10 loooong days away! Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Darlbag

Thanks Csp, thought I would update to a recent picture of him. Hope these few days go as fast as possible. Will be thinking of you  
How is everyone else? 
Not much to report here. 
Hope you all have a lovely Easter


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Long time no speak to.   I hope you lovely ladies are doing well.  I have got so much to catch up with you, but I will post again soon.  

Anyway! I Just wanted to send a quick post to say that I hope that everyone is having a good Easter (well if you can, if you have had a recent BFN).  

Anyway!  I hope that you can all have a relaxing Bank Holiday weekend.  

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Sorry, I forgot to mention that I was Susan2 when I was cycling with you ladies.  

xx


----------



## Csp2

Hi Susan- have you just had a bfn? 😔 hug xxx


Afm- one strong heartbeat seen today! Gulp! Xxxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Congrats csp do you have  an edd?


----------



## Csp2

Thanks wibble- 27 nov ish! Seems a long way off! Xxx


----------



## bluebell1

CSP - Great news on your scan. So pleased for you. Hope you feel.ok and the hurling hasn't kicked in!  

Good to hear from Dolphins and Wibble. Glad all is well xxx

Darl - gorgeous photo of little mr  

Afm... Still plodding, 21 weeks and counting. Next scan 26 weeks. I finish work 1 may as loads if annual leave to take. Getting fatter!  

Take care.
BB xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

It feel's so good to be on this thread again.  I don't know really why I have stayed away from it so long.  Anyway! Thanks for the warm welcome.   xx

I am suffering with bleeding and physical pain in my abdomen at the mo. and I am not even on my period.  I have been to the Dr's, and he said that he think's that I am still just recovering physically from my last fresh treatment cycle, about 6 wks. ago now, and if in 2 or 3 wks. it still hasn't cleared up then I will need scan, and tests.   I am sincerely hoping that this won't be the case.  He did say to take painkillers, mainly Parecetamol, but I am, and these are not doing anything for my pain! ARRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHH! Another cribe at treatment, I "hate" with a passion all the IVF/ICSI stuff, why can't we just be 'normal' women ladies! Anyway! Enough of me ranting, has anyone else had bleeding and bad abdo. pain as a result of tx, 6 wks. after they had treatment from a fresh cycle?  I would be interested to know.

We went to Lightwater Valley on Thursday, for my belated 40th Birthday treat, and it was such a good day, and the sun came out for us too.  I surprised myself too! I didn't know that I would have the nerve to go on the 'Ultimate' ride, and the underground rollercoaster at my age, as they do say 'you get more scared' when you get older, and I so 'loved' these rides when I was younger, but I did! I had the nerve to go on them, and got some pictures to prove it!

Anyway! Hope you are all keeping well.

Speak to you soon!


----------



## Darlbag

Hello ladies 

Dolphins, good to hear from you. Sorry to hear about the pain your in, hope it sorts out soon. 
Bluebell, bet your looking forward to the time off work. Not too much longer 😁 
Csp, brilliant new!  Hope you and little man and bump are good!

Everyone else, hope your well.

Not much happening Here, weather has been gorgeous lately which has been good for getting out and doing stuff. 
A Is doing good, getting so big. Still not really talking but I'm not worried. He's going to be full of cheek, I can tell already h😂
Love to all xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hey folks...
How's everyone doing?

Csp... Hope your getting fat!!!!!!! And not too much morning sickness x

Afm.. Got a scan on Tues, 26 weeks so hopefully all.ok. Getting lots of movement, there's feet and hands everywhere!  

Speak soon.
Bb xx


----------



## Csp2

How was your scan BB?

Had 3 month scan yesterday and looking good. Have a little tummy already though and sooo sick. It is easing but as I've had it since 4 weeks I though it would be easing by now. Soo shattered- sleeping 12 hours some nights! Really need to get some energy!!

Love to you all ladies (not really feeling my new group so nice to be back with you) xxx


----------



## Darlbag

Hello all 
Hope your scan went well bluebell 
Csp, good news on scan. I don't miss the sickness. I will never forget it lol. It was like a 9 month big sickness bug. 
How's little man? 

Hope everyone is well 

No news here. Still in the terrible twos but A is such a character. He's still not talking but very switched on in other ways. 
Love to all xxx


----------



## Csp2

Hello ladies,

Bluebell- how's you and the team? You must be getting close to arrival time for the bubbas? Have you finished work? Give us an update! Xx

Darlbag- O is good, lively and a handful but aren't all boys?! No love life news?

Susan- where are you up to at the mo? How's your abdo pain? Hope it's all settled and you're able to gear back up for the next try- it is SO difficult to go through all this fertility treatment. It all evaporates when you get there in the end and YOU will! Xxc

Wibble- how's little one doing? Any more milestones? Love to hear the news! 

Afm 16 weeks now. Tests all came back low risk and can feel baby moving a bit now so just need to get the 5 month scan done and then I can relax a bit. Feeling completely better now! Hooray! To the extent I saw strawberry pimms in the supermarket and got all excited til I remembered! Don't think it will taste the same at Xmas!! Love to you all! Xxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hey ladies
Sorry been absent for a bit! Its been fun and game, still is!

I am 32+2 today. I was admitted last week due to Bp, protein and impaired blood flow to one spud. On meds for bp now but backat the hospital daily for monitoring.

Hopefully will get a date on tuesday for Cs.  

CSP.... Hope your well?

Will keep you informed.
Bb xxxxxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hope they keep you stable for a few weeks to give your little ones some extra cooking time


----------



## Darlbag

Hello ladies. 
Csp, when is your 5 month scan? Will you be finding out the gender? Ooh strawberry pimms sounds very nice. Will have to keep an eye out for that. 
Bluebell, glad your having daily monitoring. Hope your okay.

Love to everyone else 

Arm, A is getting bigger and wilder haha. Boys really are mischief 😂 still not talking but not overly worried, have 2 year check soon anyways so will see what hv thinks. 
Csp, no real news on love life. Are there any decent men out there who aren't already taken?! Tbh, I'm not bothered about finding a new man right now, maybe one day 😜
I have been feeling very crappy lately so have been to the drs and I have an overactive thyroid and vitamin b12 is low so I'm waiting for endocrinology appt to get it all sorted and hopefully can start feeling more like me again.

Xxx


----------



## Csp2

Bb- you're at an amazing stage for twins aren't you!! I know loads of prefect singletons that arrived at 34 weeks never mind twinners!! Glad they're watching you but goodness you'll have those gorgeous babies soon! How are you feeling? Presume you've finished work etc!
Much love xx

Darl- boys are the biggest handful!!(but the best!). They're prob refer you to a speech therapist after your 2 yet check- no biggie but they like to act early I think. My hubby had speech therapy as a little one and he's an English teacher! Hope you're feeling better soon- glad they have identified what you need.

Ww- what's your news hon?! Cx

Anyone else lurking?

I'm  18 weeks + 4 now and scan in a week and a half, we will find  out as we're impatient!  Feel anxious about the scan. I think they check so much and in so much detail that I just want it all to be okay. Last time I wS completely unaware and it was just a 'finding out gender' scan. Feeling fine now- getting bigger. Someone told me it's like blowing up a balloon- second time you do it fills up quickly as it's all baggy!! 😉😘


----------



## Darlbag

Csp, Not long at all for the scan. Do you have a feeling on what your having? 
I thought they would refer him and I would be happy about it. I'm not too worried but agree they should check. 

Take care all xxx


----------



## Csp2

I think another boy!! Xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi folks
Quick update. In hospital, section tomorrow if they free up two scbu cots! Yikes.
Sweating like I don't know what! Trust me to pick.the hottest day!

Cap, glad things progressing well xxx

Bb x


----------



## wibble-wobble

Not good being in a hospital in this heat, hospitals are hot in the middle of winter dread to think what it's like now.

Hope all goes well look forward to hearing about the twins


There's not much going on we me, Lil miss is getting bigger by the day. Such a cheeky little girl and always happy


----------



## Darlbag

Good luck bluebell. Looking forward to hearing about the twins xxx


----------



## Csp2

Argh bluebell- are your two gorgeous bundles here?!! So excited to hear! Pic please if poss xxx

My scan tomoz xx


----------



## Darlbag

Good luck for scan Csp xxx


----------



## Csp2

Thanks darl, I was right! Another beautiful boy! ❤😍💙 all perfect! Soo pleased !

I need boy names though please? To go with oscar! Xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi folks...

Well... No cots at my own hospital so whilst waiting the twins decided to take matters into their own hands! My waters broke on Monday morning,still no cots so was blue lighted to Stoke. Emergency section on the afternoon.
Henry and Isabelle born, 3lb and 4lb. Both on HDU, fingers crossed doing really well.

They will have to stay in once im discharged but the unit is fantastic.

Elated and exhausted!

Lovely news CSP! 

Love BB xxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Congratulations bb 1 of each how lovely, hope their stay in hospital isn't too long and you can get on with life as a family 

Csp congrats on team blue


----------



## lisasimon1

Congratulations BB i have been awaiting your news l. Hope they dont have too long a stay in hospital. 
Honestly Rufus was my smallest and he thrithed and when everyine said he would i just to go mad lol but he dis and he still weighs heavyier than his brither now bless him 
well done. Stoke is not far from me if my boys came early i would have had to go their or wolverhampton xx


----------



## Darlbag

Massive congratulations Bluebell. Beautiful names. Hope they arent in hosp for long xxx
Csp, Congrats on another boy! Boys name I struggle with! I will have a wee think.

xxx


----------



## Csp2

Bluebell- congratulations, darling! What amazing, amazing news!! Henry and Isabelle are gorgeous names! A good weight too for twins! Enjoy every previous moment, hon- you deserve it! Big hugs xxxc


----------



## bluebell1

Hi folks...
Hope you are all well... Csp hope you are blooming!

Quick update... Had to have emergency appendectomy on Thursday! Can't believe it, four weeks after my section.
To say I feel rough is an understatement! I'm in more pain than after the section  

Hopefully that's my lot now and I can get back to normal.

Take care.
Bb x


----------



## Csp2

Oh bloody hell, bluebell what a shocker! Poor you! At least it didn't happen while you were pregnant and affect the munchkins! Rest up (as much as you can with twinnies). How are they doing? Hope they're chubbing up nicely. You take care hon!

Blooming? Growing certainly!!! 24 weeks now and off to Spain on fri for a little hol! Can't wait! Xxxx


----------



## Darlbag

Bluebell, oh no, I can't Imagine how sore you must be. Hope your On the mend. Hope the twins are doing grand. 

Csp, have an amazing holiday ☀ 

Hope everyone else is well. 

Afm, not too much happening. A is starting nursery soon, waiting on a start date. Hv wants him in as his speech still isn't where it should be. It's slowly coming on but nursery should be good for him. 
I was diagnosed with graves disease a few weeks ago so I've started medication and I'm starting to feel a bit better but I hear it's a long journey to get everything settled so I'm trying to keep positive and get better. No good when you have a very active 2 year old needing entertaining 😂 

Xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

How are you all? Long time no speak to! Sorry, I have had a lot on with my son, has it as been confirmed now by the specialists (just recently) that he has indeed got additional needs, and I am just trying to come to terms with I all, but to tell you the truth it is difficult! It is just like going through another batch of grief for the typical child that you won't have! Especially, as it took us so long to have him, and we had him as a result of our 3rd cycle of treatment. But let's not to say that I wish that I didn't have him, as I would rather have him then not, he's my world, and 'love him' to bits.

However! I just wanted to let you know that I am about to start our 6th cycle of treatment, our 3rd treatment this year to try for a much wanted and longed for sibling for our son. My meds. came this week, so we'll be in a position hopefully next week to start our 6th cycle of treatment. :/

I must say that I am quite apprehensive about it, as I don't think excited is the word.  We have done it too long now to get too excited about it anymore, particularly when you've had a few failed cycles like we have had in the past.  However! We have still got some hope left that "it may work!" so we'll just have to wait and see.

If it doesn't work this time, we'll be looking at donor. 

So please "wish us luck!"  

Many Thanks.


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I just wanted to let you know that today was the day that I started my 6th Cycle. Yaaaaaaay!    

It's medication first for a bit, and then injections later. So a bit of a slow introduction cycle at first, but then time for the stinging jabber's!

Hope everyone is alright.

xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi folks
Dolphins.... Good luck for your cycle! Hope this is the one.  
Sorry to hear about your son but im sure he's your little ray if sunshine. 

Csp ... Not long now, so exciting. Hope your well.

Darl. Nice to hear from you. I'm sure little man will be back chatting you in no time! X

Afm... Twins growing well. 3 months old on Monday! Wow.
Getting their own little personalities, she definitely rules the roost.

Spk soon
Bb xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Just thought that I would give you a quick update. It is now my 3rd day of my 6th cycle, and at the moment I am not feeling too bad on the medication, as my IBS normally flares up with IVF medication, but so far so good, just an awful cold to content with.

Anyway! What's bigger news at the mo. is that my 25 mth. (23 mth. adj.) son has "finally" started to walk OMG!!!!!!!!               

He has been able to take a few independent steps for some time now, but hasn't been able to walk from one side of the room to another, but as from Fri. on the day I commenced my 6th cycle he has been walking up and down our living room a few times.    I have waited a couple of days to share this news as he normally regresses, and has been recently confirmed by specialists that he has got global developmental delay (he his significantly developmentally delayed in all of his milestones), and as autistic traits, so any progress with him is a MASSIVE step.  So, I am so happy that he can do this!

Also, my boy had an MRI scan under a general last week, so we'll be hopefully finding out the result's this week from the peadiatrician, so wish us luck please!

Anyway! Hope you are all alright, and bye for now. 

xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I am now on what I am calling is the "2nd Stage of Treatment", where I have upped my tablets, ready for my first scan of monitoring this Tuesday, to see the thickness of my lining.

I'm on day 6 on my treatment cycle altogether, and have been suffering so far with bad headaches and it has also flared my IBS up, which is just FANTASTIC "not!" 

I am on steroids for the first time with this treatment, then I will be taking Clexane and Prontogest injections later on, and I am also on a low dose of aspirin, and something to help with my uterine lining.

Anyway! Me and my fiance had a lovely romantic meal tonight after celebrating 16 yrs. together since we first met.  So I think that in this day and age, we have done well to stay together for so long.   I just hope that we'll have even more joyous news to celebrate very soon!    

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I am one day off Stage 3 of my FET, where I up my meds. again to 3 times daily, and 3 days away from having my scan to check my uterine lining. However, I know you ladies will probably tell me to think positively, but this cycle, I am just not thinking very positively about it working at all, esp. when it is "same old!" However! There is always hope, and that's what's keeping me going with it, but not looking forward to having the injections again. 

Hope you are all well, and good luck on your journey's wherever you are on them.       

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Csp2

Hey dolphin, keeping everything crossed for you- hoes it going. I think the ups and downs emotionally are all part of treatment! I also felt v negative right up until I got my bfp so maybe it's s good sign!! Fantastic news about your son walking... Let the fun begin!!! Hope everything went well with his results? You have A LOT going on lady! Hope you're taking care of yourself!! 

Afm 2 weeks left in work and 7 til baby (gulp) got rooms to decorate in the house and stacks to do! Will hopefully blast it all when I'm off! Xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I just wanted to update you all about my monitoring scan that I had yesterday.  The scan went ok, and the drugs are doing what they should be doing, but I am responding slowly to the drugs, I don't why, maybe it's because of my age or something, but they want me to come in for another scan on Monday, as my endometrial lining is currently 7 mm. but they would like it to be at least 8 mm or above, before they can consider transfer.

Therefore, I have to continue with the same amount of meds. that I was on just before I had my scan yesterday, and go into clinic again on Monday.

Good luck for everyone else's journey's.

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Csp2

Good luck for Monday dolphin xxccc


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Today is Day 17 of my 6th Cycle of treatment, 2nd FET, and for the 2nd Sunday in a row, my stomach still feel's like it is doing somersaults.    

However! There is no rest for the wicked, as I've got a 2 yr. old to look after, and travelling to Huddersfield tonight to see the Live movie experience of the film: 'The Suffragettes', and then to Manchester tomorrow for our scan, so no let up really! Then hopefully, once we have our scan tomorrow, we'll have a better idea when the transfer is going to be.  It will be some time this week, as my endometrial lining should be thick enough by tomorrow.  

However! I'm feeling quite nervous and scared at the mo. that transfer will be coming up this week, as I know how attached you'll get when your embryo is transferred, and the grief and emotions that are involved when it doesn't work! As I suppose I am wanting to protect myself from it, as I have experienced it not working, too many times now.   However! "You have to be in it, to win it! So they say!" So, I'll better "throw" myself, right into it again, emotions and all! Just not feeling really positive, and optimistic that it's going to work.

Anyway! Hope you are all alright, on this cold, dry Sunday!

I'll update you on the scan tomorrow. Wish us luck!  

xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Fingers crossed for you Dolphins x


----------



## Csp2

Hope all went well today, dolphin! Cx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Had my 2nd monitoring scan yesterday at the clinic, and disappointedly, and quite worringly, my endometrial lining is 'still' mostly 7mm, with only 1 measurement out of about 5 that they took being 8mm, and after my first scan, the nurse said that the Dr. would like it to be 8mm or above.

This for me is disappointing, and is worrying, as I was worried sick after the scan, as this is the last go with us using my OE, so the last thing that we need is a thinner endometrial lining.

I have read somewhere that say's that if treatment is going to work, the thicker the endometrial lining as to be, so 7 mm is quite thin.  Therefore, to optimise my chances, the Dr has increased my steroids from 1 mg  a day to 2 mg a day, which has caused me no heap of problems today, with my gut's doing 'double somersaults' now, and I have been feeling sick.

Therefore, our Embryo Transfer is going to be next week now, instead of this week, but I have requested an extra scan before my transfer on Fri. at 12 noon, to help to reassure my mind that my endometrial lining is looking better then it was yesterday.  However the Dr. has said that they will still do the transfer now if the lining is 'still' 7 mm by Fri. The nurse has said, that if the Dr. was at all concerned about it just being 7 mm, then the Dr. would have cancelled the cycle.  But I know that some of you ladies would appreciate 'our concern' esp. as this will be our last cycle of using our OE. and we want to optimise our chance's. 

Has anyone else had a embryo transfer with a thinner endometrial lining, and gone on to have a successful cycle? If so, what happened?

Anyway! I am hoping that this is a good omen but our Embryo Transfer is now scheduled for Monday 19th October 2015, which ironically is the date that we celebrated our son's 1 yr. adj. age exactly a year ago on that date by having a 'Naming Day for him.'  So I think that this is a "happy coincidence" to be PUPO on that date, even if it doesn't end up sticking! So how good is that? 

Anyway! I start my injections of Clexane and Prontogest tomorrow, as well as my tablets, so I will see how I feel when I am on that lot! I hate having IBS on top of having to have treatment, as the meds. always cause me bad side effects.

Anyway! Hope that you are all alright, and bye for now.  

xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I'm feeling nervous at the mo. as I will be taking injections again tonight, so I am in a bit of trepidation, as it's been 8 mths. now since my last cycle, and my last lot of injections.  I don't mind seeing the injections, after all I'm a nurse, but it just make's the cycle more real for me, instead of just taking tablets, and it's my first day of taking the awful Calcichew, which I am currently sucking on at the mo. which is just disgusting.    And I've got to take these twice a day now!  

Also, I am meant to be on Slimming World, but I am forever hungry on these steroids, and they are upsetting my gut's no end!   

On a more positive note! It is getting ever closer to my scan again on Fri. to check if my lining is any better!   I am sincerely hoping it is!  

Anyway! Bye for now, and wish me the best of luck with both of my injections tonight.  : 

xxx


----------



## Csp2

Good luck with injections!!

Fingers crossed for Friday hon.

I've got a growth scan tomoz- hoping he's growing well and last day at work!!! Woo hoo!! Xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Well ladies! I started my injections once again yesterday! And I "really had to psyche myself up to do it! Has I really didn't want to do it!" Has it's been so long since I did my last cycle, and every cycle you do doesn't make it any easier.   

Anyway! It should be easier tonight, now I have got my first lot of injections out of the way! It can only get better from here!

Nearly my scan time again tomorrow! But before this, I will be lighting a candle tonight for "Infant & Pregnancy Loss Day" which is today, when people will be paying their respects to women, couples and or families like myself, who have lost a pregnancy, as I had an early miscarriage as a result of my 1st Cycle 3 yrs. ago now. And I 'still' wonder, what could have been,  plus, we so very nearly lost our son. So, I'll be lighting a candle tonight at 7 p.m. I hope that some of you ladies will be able to join me in doing this.

Hope everyone else is alright, and bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Bad news from today's scan by the way, as it transpires that my endometrial lining today is 6 mm - 7 mm, and measure's thinner then what it was on Monday's scan.  So the Dr. had a chat with us today, to discuss options.

One option is to cancel the cycle now, and to take eostrogen patches throughout the cycle next time.
Second option is to take eostrogen patches now, and go ahead with the Transfer on Monday.
Or the third option is to take eostrogen patches now, and have a scan on Monday morning before making a decision whether to have the Embryo Transfer later on that day.

Therefore, we have opted for the most attractive 3rd Option, as we don't really want to cancel at this point in time, but we are still facing that the cycle may after be cancelled on Monday.   

I don't know how much these patches will be able to help between now and Monday, as this is a form of HRT treatment, and normally given to post menopausal women, but we will keep everything crossed, and we'll see.     

Basically, the Dr. told us today, that he think's that the preterm c-section that I had to have my son has comprimised my uterine lining, so because I had to have a section, it has scuppered my future chances a bit. "If it doesn't rain, it pour's so they say." So please wish me luck that these patches work, and that the scan show's up good news for me on Monday, and that we can have the Embryo Transfer on Monday.

Bye for now.  

xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Dolphins 
Sorry to hear about your lining but I think you are going with the right option. I had the patches on my cycle to thicken up lining and remained on them for sometime after my bfp to help keep it thick. I had to change it every 3rd day. 
Good luck.
Bb x


----------



## Csp2

Sorry to hear that, Dolphin. Keeping fingers crossed for you for Monday and hope the patched have the desired effect. Big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Thanks for your best wishes.   YES!!!!!! I'm officially PUPO!!! What a rollercoaster this cycle has been.

Anyway! A yr to the day since it was my son's Naming Day must have been a good omen after all.   

My OTD is only in 10 days time 29th Oct. 15 so not too long to wait.

However! I've been resting tonight, as I have been bleeding after transfer and experiencing minor cramping. So the clinic has told me to rest for today.

Anyway hope you ladies are alright.

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Csp2

Brilliant news, dolphin! Keeping everything crossed for you!! Rest up! Big hugs!!


----------



## bluebell1

Great news! Here's to a BFP !!! Xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Sorry for no personals tonight, but I have been on a training course all day today, and I'm on one all day tomorrow, so I am feeling quite shattered at the mo. However! Thanks for all of your best wishes ladies.    

Anyway! I felt quite upset this morning, and could have cried, as I really felt that my   was on it's way, as my period is due to come on around about now, and I was experiencing pains in my stomach like it was, in fact it started yesterday morning, if I was perfectly honest! Therefore! I know it's not over yet, as I haven't started bleeding again, so that's good news, and my OTD isn't until Thurs. 29th Oct. 2015, but I am just having bad feelings about this!

Anyway! It's not over, until it's over so they say! But I haven't been feeling poorly today like I was yesterday, as I was feeling really quite sick yesterday, and felt dizzy a bit on Thurs. Anyway less then a week to go now until OTD, and halfway through my 10 day wait, so not too long to go now, so fingers, toes and everything crossed!          

Goodnight and speak to you all soon.

xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I "still" fear that my period is on it's way I'm afraid! As I woke up this morning with sharp pains in my stomach, like I get at times when my period is due, and I am still having cramping sensations now.   I could feel my period was on it's way last cycle, and on OTD it was a clear BFN, and my period came 2 days later, so unfortunately I have been here before.

Going shopping now, as I am trying frantically to distract myself until Thurs. OTD.  I will test first thing on the Thurs. morning, but I am half thinking that it hasn't worked, however! I haven't bled yet, so you'll never know.  I am still feeling really sick, as well, esp. this morning for some strange reason.
However, I can't believe how quickly this 10 day wait has been for me, has I have been really, really busy with our son, so not much time to think and dwell thankfully.  I have felt that during this cycle esp. the 2ww (in my case this time, the 10 day wait) has gone the quickest, thankfully.  It was cycle 2  and 3 that I felt that it really tracked, as I had to wait 16 days then, so it went beyond the 2ww.

Anyway! Will catch up with some personals later hopefully!

Bye for now. 

xxx


----------



## Csp2

Dolphins, I know how hard it is but the symptoms of bfp and af are stupidly similar so just impossible to tell! With both my positive I've cycles I bled before testing positive! Keeping everything crossed for you! The sickness is a good sign! Keeping everything crossed for you sweetheart! Xxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Good luck for test day! Xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks for wishing me luck ladies  

I'll be testing first thing in the morning, so I will let you all know as soon as I can.

Bye for now and goodnight!  

xxx


----------



## Csp2

Thinking of you dolphin!


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Thanks for your well wishes, but it's a   for me this morning.  

Hope you are all well.

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Csp2

So so sorry dolphin.   Massive hugs xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Oh Dolphins, so so sorry. Thinking of you x


----------



## Dolphins

It's been 2 wks. now since my OTD, and I am still having more bad days then good, the pain is so great, I so want another baby, that it hurts! Anyway! Time is a great healer, and I have already started to look at our next step, which will be donor now. I have got a friend who has had a donor, and she went to Serum, and it worked for her first time, and I have heard great things about Serum, and I have heard that the success rate is so good, that after an early miscarriage, and 4 clear negative cycles, I just feel that I can't go through another failed cycle again,   so I need a "really good success rate". Also, in another country, if it work's your child is not legally obliged to look for their genetic parent at 18, as they are in this country, so that's another good reason to go abroad.  Also, the donor cycles are cheaper abroad!

However! I've got a couple of things that I would like your advise on ladies, if you may!

Firstly, if there is anyone on here that has gone down the donor route, or considering it, have you heard of the 'Donor Conception Network?' And if so, have you joined it? And is it worth joining? As I know that it is an annual membership, and I know that they run workshops for potential parents considering the donor option, but I was wondering, if it was worth joining? As the annual membership, is not that cheap.

Secondly, our clinic is pushing us to make a decision whether or not we would like to store my partner's sperm for a further 2 or 4 ys. with an added cost, but as we are now having to go through the egg donor route, is it worth storing it for longer, or just telling them to get rid of it, as we will have to transfer it anyway when we go abroad to have treatment, just in case we need to use it.  Basically, we don't know what the implications are, and haven't got the full information to make an informd decision on it either way, and the clinic needs to know asap, as the end of the storage period is at the beginning of Dec. 2015, so not much time at all.  It is really a decision that we do not really want to make at the mo.

Any feedback on these two big queries, will be "greatly appreciated!" Many thanks.    

Sorry about the lack of personals, but in between managing my child's behaviour, who has got additional needs, and feeling tired, emotionally and physically, I am finding it really hard at the mo. to keep up with other people's news.

Hope you are all ok.   

xxx


----------



## Csp2

Hi ladies,

Just a quick pop in during a night feed (!!) to let you know I had Luca George 5lbs 6 last Friday. Was waiting to be induced on Friday which I was dreading and while waiting went into super quick natural labour which was recorded as 1 hour 31!!! He's gorgeous- but refuses to sleep other than being held!! Cxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Congratulations csp


----------



## bluebell1

Oh wow CSP!!!!!! Congratulations. Lovely name. Glad all went well and he's here safely. Fab  

Twins doing fine, nearly 20 weeks old! H sleeps through and Is wakes for one feed so can't complain. They are funny little folk, proper personalities now.

Dolphins... How are you? X

Hi everyone else!!! Xx

Bb xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi  Ladies
Long time no speak

Hope everyone is well!

Twins were one a couple of weeks ago! Where does the time go?

Had a naff few months, lost my Dad on 14th June after a short battle with cancer. The twins kept him going, he adored them.

Anyway, off to feed two hungry bubs xxxxx


----------



## Csp2

Ahhh bluebell! Sorry to hear that. So happy for you that he got to meet his twins and saw you become a mummy again after all you went through. I lost my mum to cancer and it is so cruel- hugs xxxxx
Luca has turn d 1 as well and it is just frightening how quickly time goes! Oscar starting school in sort! Gulp! Love to all xxx


----------



## Darlbag

Hello ladies, very long time no speak! I'm not sure if any of you still come on here but would be great to hear from you all. Xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hey Darlbag
Long time no speak. Hope you are well. The twins will be 3 soon. Where does the time go? Looking back at some of the posts you cant quite believe the journey some of us have been on. It seems a distant memory. Hope everyone on here achieved their dream.
Much love
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Darlbag

Bluebell! It's so nice to hear from you, I totally agree looking back on the thread. Time has went flying by!
I can't believe the twins are 3 already! My boy is now 5 and going into Primary 1 in August and I have 3 weeks to go and baby boy #2 is going to be here.
Hope you're enjoying some lovely sunshine, it's been beautiful here although very warm at times, shouldn't complain, we don't get enough of it. 
Xx


----------



## Csp2

Just had an indulgent evening rereading all our old posts on here! Wasn’t sure I could even still log on! Blimey, what a journey and what an amazing group of ladies you all were/ are!!!! Hope you’re all doing okay in these crazy times!! My feral boys are now Oscar 8!!!! And Luca 5!!! Just insane! Both scrummy. Sending love to you all out there!!! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Csp2

Oh darlbag is baby boy 2 now a big boy!!! Xxxxxx


----------

